# The Great Hero Showdown (First Round Voting Results Up!)



## Dark Jezter (Aug 12, 2005)

Now that Gomez's brilliant villian showdown is drawing to a close, I thought I'd take the liberty of starting up a Hero showdown thread. 

Here are the rules.

- You will nominate a hero.
- Please post their name, a short bio, and a picture(s).
- Individual beings only; no groups. 
- You may nominate as many heroes as you wish.
- The hero can be from any media source: books, movies, radio, television, and movies.
- No real life heroes.
- When you nomiate a hero please post what number he/she/it is. 
- Once we have 128 hero then the nomination period will close. 
- From these 128 hero we will start a head to head voting brackets to reduce the hero pool to 64 and then to 32, etc. until we have the final Ultimate hero. 
- I will be the moderator (although if Gomez wishes, I'll add him as a moderator since this is based on his idea) and will rule on any questions or problems that crop up during the game.

Feel free to post any questions you have here.

I will post the first hero to get things rolling.  Have fun, and may the best hero win!

*First Round Bracket Results (Thanks to drothgery for tallying all the votes)*

1. Conan the Cimmerian (Robert Howard's novels, Conan movies) defeats Parksenarion (Elizabeth Moon's Deed of Paksenarion) 33-6
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies) defeats Alice (Alice in Wonderland) 37-3
3. Captain Marvel (comics) defeats Hong Kong Phooey 23-15
4. The Shadow defeats Dudley Do-Right (The Rocky & Bullwinkle Show) 25-11
5. Super Mario (Mario Brothers video games) defeats Sethra Lavode (Steven Brust's Dragaera novels) 23-11
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars) defeats The Punisher (comics, movie) 36-4
7. Buffy Summers (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) slays John Carter of Mars 27-12
8. Captain America defeats Miles Vorkosigan (Lois McMaster Bujold's Vorkosigan novels) 31-5
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies) defeats Tarzan 34-6
10. Superman defeats Aragorn (Lord of the Rings) 23-15
11. Gandalf the Grey (Lord of the Rings) defeats Malcolm Reynolds (Firefly) 24-13
12. John Sheridan (Babylon 5) defeats Croaker (Glen Cook's Black Company novels) 17-12
13. Sam Vimes (Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels) defeats Rincewind (Discworld) 16-8 
14. Samwise Gamgee (Lord of the Rings) defeats The Man with No Name (Sergio Leone's Dollars trilogy) 23-15
15. The Phantom defeats Gamera 23-12
16. Thrall (Warcraft) defeats Delenn (Babylon 5) 17-15
17. Corwin of Amber (Roger Zelany's Amber novels) defeats Trinity (Matrix) 19-17
18. Solomon Kane defeats Richard Sharpe 19-12
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories) defeats Yoda (Star Wars) 28-12
20. Maui defeats El Borak 11-7
21. CuChulainn (Celtic mythology) defeats Granny Weatherwax (Discworld) 23-13
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who) defeats Godzilla (movies) 28-10
23. Flash Gordon versus defeats Marty McFly (Back to the Future) 28-10
24. Connor MacLeod (Highlander) defeats John Crichton (Babylon 5) 23-13
25. Thor (Norse mythology, Marvel comics) defeats Aeryn Sun 31-7
26. Arthur Dent (Hitchhiker's Guide) defeats Ozymandias 28-9
27. Wonder Woman (comics, TV show) defeats Rorschach 28-10
28. The Hulk defeats Superboy (comics) 31-8
29. The Tick (comics, tv shows) defeats Agent Dale Cooper 24-11
30. Captain Adama (the new Battlestar Galactica) defeats Nolin Benholm 21-6
31. Atticus Finch (To Kill a Mockingbird) defeats Jackie Chan 20-14
32. James Bond (movies, Ian Fleming's stories) defeats Link (Legend of Zelda) 31-10
33. The Terminator (Terminator 2) defeats Leto II (Children of Dune) 28-8
34. Beowulf (mythology) defeats Wesley (The Princess Bride) 22-19
35. Rocky Balboa (Rocky movies) defeats Jen the Gelfling (The Dark Crystal) 21-15
36. Ellen Ripley (Alien) defeats Perseus (Greek mythology) 27-13
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies) defeats Duncan Idaho (Dune) 35-6
38. Sir Lancelot (Arthurian mythology) defeats Angel (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) 22-17
39. Drizzt Do'Urden (Forgotten Realms novels) defeats Nathan Kiklu 22-9
40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows) defeats Sir Galahad (Arthurian mythology) 32-8
41. Hercules (mythology, movies, TV show) defeats Gilgamesh (mythology) 29-12
42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings) defeats Wicket (Return of the Jedi) 32-9
43. Gordon Freeman defeats Anakin Skywalker (Star Wars: The Phantom Menace) 19-16
44. Hellboy (comics, movie) defeats Vlad Taltos (Steven Brust's Dragaera novels) 28-8
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels) defeats Ralph Hinkley 38-2
46. Paladin - The Man in Black (Have Gun Will Travel) defeats Harry Keogh 20-5
47. Han Solo (Star Wars) defeats John Rambo (Rambo movies) 38-2
48. Speed Racer (TV series) defeats Severain the Torturer 16-12
49. Austin Powers (movies) defeats Sam Emerson (The Lost Boys) 26-10
50. Wolverine (X-men and other comics, X-men movies) defeats Professor Albus Dumbledore (Harry Potter) 26-14
51. Neo (Matrix) defeast Jack Bauer (24) 27-10
52. Captain James T. Kirk (Star Trek) defeats Professor X (X-men and other comics, X-men movies) 27-14
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation) defeats the Wraith 35-5
54. Ash (Army of Darkness) scrapes by Obi-Wan Kenobi (Star Wars) 21-20
55. Honor Harrington (David Weber's novels) defeats Spongebob Squarepants (tv show) 17-14
56. Mad Max defeats Carl Kolchak 25-12
57. Optimus Prime (Transformers) defeats Captain Benjamin Sisko (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine) 28-12
58. Odysseus (mythology) defeats He-Man (comics, tv shows) 26-14
59. Don Quixote defeats Haru, the Great White Ninja 35-5
60. Spike (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel) defeats B.A. Baracus (A-Team) 21-19
61. The Lone Ranger defeats Jack O'Neill 27-11
62. RoboCop defeats Wesley Wyndham Pryce (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel) 23-14
63. Elminster (Forgotten Realms novels) defeats Mack Bolan (The Executioner) 20-7
64. Inigo Montoya (The Princess Bride) defeats Doc Savage 25-15


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 12, 2005)

*1. Conan the Cimmerian*












*Name:* Conan the Cimmerian

*Biography:* The most popular creation of pulp fiction writer Robert E. Howard, Conan the Cimmerian appeared in a series of sword & sorcery stories published in the magazine _Weird Tales_ during the early 1930s.  After Howard's suicide in 1935, the character of Conan retained his popularity, and in the 1960s and 1970s the character was introduced to a new generation of sword & sorcery fans when Howard's stories (along with completely new tales written by various other authors) were published in a series of paperback novels by Ace/Lancer.  Since then, Conan has been featured in comic books, role-playing games, two features films staring Arnold Shwarzenegger, video games, and television series.  He has become one of the most recognizable and enduring fantasy heroes of all time, and because of this I nominte him as a great hero.

Regardless of the medium, the story of Conan's life usually opens with his humble beginnings as a young thief in Zamora. Over the years, he'll have many adventures, fight in countless battles, triumph over evil sorcerers and hideous monsters, and woo many beautiful women before ultimately becoming the king of Aqualonia.  But even after winning his crown, his reign is usually far from peaceful.

Even today, 70 years after Howard's death, the popularity of Conan keeps going:  The original Conan short stories are being published again completely unedited, and there's also a Conan MMORPG in development.  Rumors have also been circulating of a future Conan movie to be directed by Robert Rodriguez of _Sin City_ fame.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 12, 2005)

*2. Batman, the Dark Knight*






Batman is the alter-ego of Bruce Wayne who, as a child, witnessed the murder of his parents.  He then set out to avenge their deaths by learning an amazing array of crime-fighting techniques.  How many other heroes learned hunting from Australian Aborigines and combat from ninjas, let alone received educations from the Sorbonne and Oxford.  The Dark Knight is a brilliant techinician and an incomparable martial artist who knows more than 127 fighting styles.  Not only does this hero fight crime, by day he is also an irresponsible, superficial playboy who helps victims of crime through his Wayne Foundation.  All of this in Gotham City, a seedy, dark city teeming with the refuse of human existence.

What makes this "Caped Crusader" stand out from other heroes?  He is a normal human without any special superpowers.  He has acheived his abilities through rigorous training and at the expense of much of his abundant personal wealth.  He has designed and produced, through his Wayne Industries, countless gadgets and crime fighting items.  His arsenal places him among the most well-stocked heroes.  This "World's Greatest Detective" has teamed up with Sherlock Holmes and was the founder of "The Justice League of America."


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 12, 2005)

*3. Hong Kong Phooey*






For most of his life, he was the mild-mannered Penrod Pooch, who worked as the janitor in the local police station, but when trouble arose, he jumped into his file cabinet, changed into his crime-fighting gearslid down the attached chute and jumped into his Phooeymobile.  Hong Kong Phooey learned martial arts and crimefighting techniques through a correspondance course and often consulted the book from that course, _The Hong Kong Book of Kung Fu_ during combat.  His faithful sidekick was a cat named Spot.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 12, 2005)

4. Dudley Do-Right 






Biography (from wikipedia.com):  Dudley Do-Right was the eponymous hero of a segment on The Rocky and Bullwinkle Show which parodied early 20th century melodrama and silent film. Dudley Do-Right was a Canadian Mountie who was always trying to catch his nemesis Snidely Whiplash, whom he never seemed to be able to catch. He romantically pursued Nell Fenwick, the daughter of the head of the Mountie station. However, a running gag throughout the series was Nell's interest in his horse, to the point that she scarcely noticed Dudley's interest.

He was honest and brave and he did foil many a villainous plan. (I had to submit him since we got Wile E. Coyote last round.)


----------



## drothgery (Aug 12, 2005)

5. *Sethra Lavode*
Steven Bursts's Dragaera novels

The Dark Lady of Dzur Mountain has been considered an evil enchantress nearly as often as hero in the Dragaeran Empire, but she -- with Iceflame in her hand -- is probably the single most important force protecting that Empire (and the rest of the world she lives in) from the Jenoine.






What can I tell you about Sethra Lavode? Those who believe in her say she has lived ten thousand years (some say twenty). Others say she is a myth. Call her life unnatural, feel her undead breath. Color her black for sorcery, color her gray for death.

- _From Jhereg_​


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 12, 2005)

6. Luke Skywalker






 The path of a Jedi is often difficult, filled with conflict and pain. Luke Skywalker's life which began as a simple farmboy and saw him become the greatest hero the galaxy has ever known is an amazing example of this. Skywalker spent his restless childhood on the backwater desert planet of Tatooine, toiling away on his uncle's moisture farm. His guardians, Beru and Owen Lars, never told Luke of his true heritage. While Luke believed his father to have been a navigator on a spice freighter, he never suspected that Anakin Skywalker was once a famed Jedi Knight and incredible starpilot.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 12, 2005)

7.  Buffy Summers, Vampire Slayer






Biography:  "One girl in all the world chosen to blah, blah, blah."  She fought the forces of evil since she was 15.  She's had to send her lover to hell, fought The Master, Dracula (a panty waist version, but still he fit with the world), a Hell God, a giant snake, her best friend, her sister slayer, a weird demon/human hybrid, and The First Evil to name a few.  And she did it all with pinache and with good fashion sense (sometimes, she's had some weird, funky clothes).  She's created that plans that resulted in the destruction of two school, an underground military base, and turned an entire town into a crater.  If that ain't a superhero, then paint me confoozled.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 12, 2005)

8. *Miles Vorkosigan*
Lois McMaster Bujold's Vorkosigan saga






An attempt on his parents' life led to Miles' reaching an adult height of only 4' 9" and having very fragile, but Miles intended to reach an admirality at a younger age than his father had in space service of his militaristic homeworld despite that. He didn't manage that, but what he did accomplish -- as mercenary, spy, diplomat, and whatever else Emperor Gregor needed his cousin for -- was probably even more impressive.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 12, 2005)

*9. Indiana Jones*






*Name:* Indiana Jones.

*Bio:*  To his students and colleagues, Dr. Henry Jones Junior is a quiet, somewhat nerdy professor of archaeology.  Little do they suspect that when adventure calls, he dons a fedora and a bullwhip to become the heroic treasure hunter Indiana Jones.  From his childhood in Utah where he tried to save Coronado's gold to his adult life where he saved a village in India from a sinister cult and foiled more than one Nazi plot, Indy's life has been one of constant adventure.


----------



## Testament (Aug 12, 2005)

10. Superman (Post-Crisis)






Created on Krypton, born and raised on Earth, he is the greatest hero of Earth.  Posessed of near-divine powers, such as flight, invulnerability, heat vision, super strength and super speed, Kal-El/Clark Kent has only ever used his phenomenal power for the good of humanity, to protect first Metropolis, then the world.

His only physical weakness is Kryptonite, but his real weakness is his naievete and own sense of duty and right.


----------



## Fajitas (Aug 12, 2005)

*Malcolm Reynolds*- captain of the Firefly-class transport _Serenity_.  Mal was a Sergent in the Independent's Army, colloquially known as the Browncoats, fighting against the core worlds in their drive for Unification.  The Independents lost, and the Alliance was formed.

After the war, Mal purchased _Serenity_ so that he could live freely out in the black, as far away from the central planets as he could, out from the grip of Alliance control.  He and his crew live on the edge of the 'Verse, taking any job they can find... more or less.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 12, 2005)

12. *Croaker*
Glen Cook's _Black Company_






Croaker became the physician and analist for the ancient band of mercenaries known as the Black Company not too long after joining them, but it wasn't until Beryl that the Company became involved in the fate of worlds for the first time in centuries. A gifted linguist and intesely curious historian, he ended up playing a far more pivotal role than he had ever expected. Ineed, Croaker helped engineer the fall of the Lady's dark empire despite winning the heart of the Lady herself, and found himself in command of the shattered remnants after that victory (where in truth the Lady and the White Rose had joined forces against the Dominator). In the South, he rebuilt the company and proved himself a more than able military commander (not without flaws), and he and the Company eventually put down yet another ancient evil.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 12, 2005)

13. Sam Vimes






Head of Ankh-Morpork's City Watch, despite his best efforts to the contrary. A slightly tarnished walker along mean streets, and like all good cops knows exactly when its time to be a bad cop.


----------



## Talgian (Aug 12, 2005)

*But Mr. Frodo!*

14. *Samwise Gamgee*

Samwise Gamgee (T.A. 2983-F.A. 62; S.R. 1383-1482), a fictional character featured in J. R. R. Tolkien's fantasy world Middle-earth, is Frodo Baggins' servant who proves to be the most loyal of the Fellowship of the Ring. A gardener by trade, Sam seems to be a simple Hobbit of plain speech. However, his love for Elves, his gift for poetry, and his belief that the world contains greater wonders than most hobbits are aware of (all nurtured by his tutor Bilbo Baggins) set him apart from the beginning. It is Sam who first introduces the theme of the Elves' sailing from Middle-earth, a subtle foreshadowing of Bilbo and Frodo's final journey across the Sea.






Carry on,
-Talgian


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 12, 2005)

*15. Gamera*






The so-called "Guardian of the Universe", Gamera was an Atlantean bio-construct, a giant flying fire-breathing turtle built to save their civilization from the super-weapon kaiju Gyaos. Reawakening in modern day Japan to defeat the Gyaos, Gamera has risen again and again to defend the earth from the depredations of other kaiju... but at what costs to humanity?

Demiurge out.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 12, 2005)

*16. Thrall*






*Name:* Thrall, son of Durotan, warchief of the Horde.

*Setting:* Warcraft

*Biography:* Slave, gladiator, shaman, warchief.  Thrall is the greatest leader the orcs have ever had, his tale beginning when he was discovered as an orphaned infant by a scheming human noble named Blackmoor.  Although Thrall was raised by humans as a slave and gladiator, his orcish heart yearned for freedom.  Escaping from the only home he had ever known, Thrall wandered the land until he eventually found his way to his people, the reclusive Frostwolf Clan of orcs.

Training as a shaman under the venerable Drek'thar and learning the honorable traditions that his people had nearly lost after years of demonic corruption, Thrall vowed to free his captive people from the human-run internment camps that had been established after the second war.  To achieve this goal, Thrall was aided by Orgrimm Doomhammer, the former warchief of the Horde, and Grom Hellscream, one of the last orc chieftains who had managed to avoid capture.  Their initial attacks met with great success, and several internment camps were liberated, the former prisoners pledging their loyalty to this new orc Horde.  Unfortunately, Orgrim Doomhammer was fatally wounded during one of the attacks.  With his dying breath, he proclaimed Thrall the new Warchief of the Horde.

The new warchief returned to his childhood home of Durnholde and destroyed it, sending the message that no orc would ever again be a slave.  After liberating all of the internment camps, Thrall was counciled by a mysterious prophet to lead his people across the ocean.  This was the first in a series of events that would ultimately result in Thrall uniting with the leaders of the humans and night elves in a desperate pact to defeat the demonic army known as the Burning Legion.  Victory was achieved, but not without great cost: Thrall's friend, Grom Hellscream, sacrificed his life to destroy the demon Mannoroth and forever free the orcs from their demonic corruption.

Quick-witted and intelligent, Thrall has a deep sense of honor, and is merciful even to his enemies.  He currently governs the Horde from the warrior city of Orgrimmar, where he remains ever vigiliant against threats to his people and their new homeland.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 12, 2005)

16. Corwin of Amber



			
				From the Courts of Chaos said:
			
		

> Borel... the name was familiar... a master of the blade. Stupid, though, I saw. He had forfeited my respect by removing his armor. Battle is not a game, and I had no desire to make myself available to any presumptuous ass who thought otherwise. Especially a skilled ass, when I was feeling beat. If nothing else, he could probably wear me down.
> 
> "Now we shall resolve a matter which has long troubled me," he said.
> 
> ...









Corwin and his family are very much like gods in the multiverse. They alone have access to the power of the Pattern, a great cosmological doohickey that allows them to roam all the various worlds of possibility, and endow them with powers beyond those of mortal men. 

An amnesiac when we first meet him, we are introduced to this strange world at the same time Corwin re-experiences it. He quickly finds himself moving from a simple attempt on his life to a plot to do nothing less than rewrite the entire structure of the universe- at the expense of everyone currently inhabiting it, of course. Only Corwin has the wherewithal to stop it- and he has to do it largely on his own, because everyone else has a different agenda.

What can I say about Corwin? He's a tough sonofagun. A poet, philosopher, and a fairly self-interested guy. He has been out of the picture so long when we first meet him in Nine Princes in Amber, that it seems like everyone else knows what's going on but him. He's got the world's best poker face, though, and manages to bluff or fight his way through every obstacle that is thrown his way. Not that he's stupid- far from it; he's got to be pretty smart to keep all of his Machiavellian relatives from guessing his own plans. 

When it comes to dirty work, he is more than willing to step in the crap with everyone else, and being one of the best swordsmen in the universe (the second or third), he's more than likely to come out smelling like the silver rose that is his symbol. None of that fancy shmancy honor in combat stuff, either. He fights dirty, because survival is the only real goal in combat.

His most admirable trait, perhaps, is his indomitable will. Nothing stops this guy. Not amnesia, blinding, imprisonment- he takes a licking and keeps on ticking. The energizer bunny's just a windup toy; Corwin's the real deal. Of course, it helps that he's got the remarkable regenerative powers of all Amberites.

In the end, though, he's willing to put everything on the line to save his misbegotten family, not to mention the entire cosmos, because that's just the kind of guy he is. 

He weaves a really good yarn, too.



> Catching my cloak in both hands, I swung it in a reverse-veronica maneuver a second or two before Borel's head and shoulders came abreast of me. It swept over him, drawn blade and all, muffling his head and slowing his arms...
> 
> ... I caught him just as he had brushed my cloak aside and was struggling to rise. I skewered him where he sat and saw the startled expression on his face as the wound began to flame.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 12, 2005)

17. Richard Sharpe

Born in the slums of London, Richard Sharpe took up the life of a soldier in His Majesty's army because they offered a better wage than theft. Stationed in India, he was befriended by an officer, Lieutenant Lawford, who taught him how to read while the two were imprisoned by the Tippoo Sultan. This new ability, coupled with a field promotion he received for saving the life of no less a figure than General Arthur Wellesley himself, allowed Sharpe to begin rising through the ranks of the British Army.

It would be tough road, with Sharpe clawing each step of the way and fighting to earn his position. Since he was not a gentleman- a man of society- or of means, he had to earn each promotion through merit, something that was just not in keeping with the structure of the army in which he served. How odd that a man of merit should find his greatest enemy to be the army of the French under Napoleon Bonaparte, who had abolished the aristocracy and the nepotism and privileges that went with it.

Sharpe is a soldier's officer, having come from the ranks, and he and his Riflemen would prove to be a crack unit in Wellington's war against the French.

Plus, he's played by Sean Bean in the movies based on the Cornwell novels- what else need be said?


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 12, 2005)

18. Sherlock Holmes






Quite possibly the smartest man in the world, and easily the world's greatest detective, Sherlock Holmes is the Rennaisance Man of the Victorian Era. Clever, keenly observant and a master of deductive reasoning, Holmes solved cases that Scotland Yard couldn't touch, went toe-to-toe with the Napoleon of Crime, faked his own death, and all while coping with a cocaine addiction. How's that for a resume?

Demiurge out.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 12, 2005)

*Maui*







The great culture hero of Pacific Myth, Maui is recognised throughout the islands of Polynesia, Micronesia and Melanesia. He is a trickster, small and determined who can do what he sets his mind to. He fished land up from the sea, captured and slowed down the sun, created the dog, brought the secrets of fire to humanity, changed the position of stars - and tghat was all on a Tuesday>),


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 12, 2005)

*20. CuChulainn*






CuChulainn was the son of Conor MacNessa, King of Ulster.  As a boy, his name was Setanta.  Wielding his spear, the Gae Bolga, which supposedly never missed a target, he fought off an entire army all by himself when his army was incapacitated.  Even with his death wound he fought on for days, tied to a rock.  Finally, his enemies did not dare approach him until they saw buzzards land on his corpse.    The "Hound of Ulster" could submit himself to a battle fury which made him terribly frightening to look at and gave him immense strength and endurance in combat.  As a youth, he fought and defeated an entire troop of boys who were training to be warriors and so gained addmittance to their group.  He was the greatest warrior of the Red Branch.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 12, 2005)

21. *The Doctor*






The character of the Doctor was initially shrouded in mystery. All that was known about him was that he had a granddaughter, Susan, that she was born "in another time, another world", and that both of them were exiles. He also possessed a time-travelling machine called the TARDIS (Time And Relative Dimension In Space), which is dimensionally transcendental (larger on the inside than on the outside), and seemingly never fully under his control. The TARDIS originally had the ability to disguise itself according to its environment, but became "stuck" in the form of a police box after landing in London in 1963, and has remained in that shape ever since (give or take the occasional attempt to fix it). Originally an irascible and highly irritable character, he was quickly shown to be a man of great intelligence and compassion, who abhorred evil in the universe and would always help others if he could.

Over time it was revealed that the Doctor was from an extraterrestrial race known as the Time Lords from the planet Gallifrey. The circumstances under which he left his planet were only vaguely alluded to, but were at least partly due to the restrictive nature of Time Lord society, their rules against interfering with the rest of the universe, and his own desire to explore time and space.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 12, 2005)

22. *Flash Gordon*






 The world is in a state of panic when it is discovered that a planet has fallen out of it's normal orbit and is destined to collide with Earth in a matter of days. Brawny adventurer Flash Gordon, his girlfriend Dale Arden, and renowned scientest Dr. Zarkoff blast off into space in hopes of setting the runaway planet back on course. However, they discover that it was all a ruse cooked up by the wicked Ming the Merciless, despot of the Planet Mongo, as part of his latest plot for galactic domination. Flash soon finds himself battling Ming both for the fate of the Earth and the hand of the lovely Miss Arden, though Ming's daughter, Princess Aura appears to have amorous ideas of her own for Flash.


----------



## ddvmor (Aug 12, 2005)

<b>John Crichton</b>

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/farscape/profiles/characters/page1.shtml

Shot through a wormhole to the other side of the universe, Commander John Robert Crichton Jnr has somehow managed to keep his hide, his sanity and his sense of humour intact through three years of trials. 

That’s apart from the times he had hallucinations, or died, of course. But he has always kept his sense of humour, along with his two burning obsessions - wormholes and Aeryn Sun. 

At the start he was merely an incompetent abroad, but being a man of intelligence (he's got a Doctorate in Theoretical Sciences) he adapted quickly. By the end of season one Moya's crew found themselves following his plans more often than not, whatever reservations they may have had about their wisdom. 

Crichton is especially prone to having his head messed about with. Twice he's thought that he's back on Earth; on one trip he was the guinea-pig of a race of Ancient Ones; another visit was a Scarran-caused hallucination. Then there's the wringer that Scorpius put him through... 

And on a similar vein...

<b>Aeyrn Sun</b>

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/farscape/profiles/characters/page2.shtml

Sebacean by race, Aeryn was born and brought up to obey orders, in the belief that all other races were inferior. A good soldier and ace pilot, only once in her strict training was any emotion allowed to creep in, when her mother, Xhalax Sun crept into her dormitory by night to tell her that she had been born out of love. 

Sucked onto Moya, Aeryn found her life ruined. By consorting with Crichton, an unknown alien, she became ‘irreversibly contaminated’ by Peacekeeper standards, and was rejected by her former colleagues. Since then she’s had to re-examine her old beliefs and loyalties, becoming instead close to her fellow renegades on Moya. She is particularly close to Pilot, drawn by his non-judgemental attitude, and by the fact that she shares his DNA after a crazed scientist experimented on her.


----------



## Talgian (Aug 12, 2005)

*I only want some tea!*

As I'm about to leave for a 10-day backpacking trip, I figure I'd nominate my favorite interstellar traveler.

*24. Arthur Dent* (Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy)

Arthur Philip Dent is a fictional character, the hapless protagonist in the comic science fiction series The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams. According to some reviewers, Dent resembles a Vonnegut hero.

Along with Ford Prefect, Dent barely escapes the Earth's destruction as it is annihilated to make way for a hyperspace bypass. Arthur spends the next several years, still wearing his dressing gown, helplessly launched from crisis to crisis while trying to straighten out his lifestyle. He rather enjoys tea, but seems to have trouble obtaining it in the far reaches of the galaxy.






Carry On,
-Talgian


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Aug 12, 2005)

*Wonder Woman*   #25
Created by her mother Hippolyta from clay and gifted with powers by the Olympic gods, Princess Diana was raised as an Amazon warrior on the paradise island of Themyscira. When the world was threatened by the war god Ares, Diana won the right to travel to the "man's world" as an ambassador. Using her super-strength, flight, bracelets that can deflect bullets and lasso that compels other to tell the truth, Diana defeated Ares and was dubbed Wonder Woman by the press. She soon joined the JLA to fight the evils of the world, including Circe, the Cheetah and Fury. While fighting the demon Neron, Diana died and was reborn as the goddess of truth. However, she soon regained her mortality to continue her fight for peace.

(Thanks to "Whoclix":  www.http://hometown.aol.com/thefightingfury/whoclix/guide.htm)


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Aug 12, 2005)

Superboy/ Kon-El/ Connor Kent  #26
After Superman's death, his body was taken to the Cadmus Project where it was unsuccessfully cloned. But when his aura was combined with human DNA, it created the clone known as Superboy. Superboy fought crime in Metropolis, but when Superman returned, he attempted to find a life of his own in Hawaii. He learned his powers weren't exactly like Superman's. While he possesses flight, invulnerability and speed, his tactile telekinesis allows him to move and manipulate huge objects. As a clone, Superboy was eternally a teenager until the "Sins of Youth" incident when he was magically aged. On his 2nd birthday, Superman officially adopted Superboy as a cousin, naming him Kon-El. "Conner" is a founding member of Young Justice and is currently a member of the Teen Titans. He recently learned the donor of his human DNA was Lex Luthor.

Thanks to "Whoclix.com": http://hometown.aol.com/thefightingfury/whoclix/guide.htm


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Aug 12, 2005)

FBI AGENT DALE COOPER  #27
Star of the late, lamented "Twin Peaks".
http://www.glastonberrygrove.net/main_l.html

Cooper came to the small town of Twin Peaks to investigate the murder of Laura Palmer.  This investaigtion quickly became more and more convoluted, as it quickly became apparent that the murders were commited by BOB, an otherwordly entity and representative of "The Black Lodge", a metaphysical bastion of evil.

To compound that, Cooper soon runs afoul of Windom Earle, his former partner, and now psychotic archnemesis.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Aug 12, 2005)

CAPTAIN LEE "APOLLO" ADAMA  #28
(From the new "Battlestar Galactica")

An accomplished viper pilot, Captain Adama is the son of the Battlestar Galactica’s commander. The two are estranged, as Lee blames his father for the death of his younger brother, Zak.

Lee is emotional and something of a local hero, but finds himself tested when the Cylons attack the Twelve Colonies. When he survives the assault and is reunited with his father, Lee must reconsider old grudges and turn his attention toward protecting the last remnants of humanity.


----------



## reveal (Aug 12, 2005)

#29 - *Atticus Finch* - To Kill a Mockingbird

You have to remember the time and place both the movie (1962) and the book (1957) were released and where they were set. In the South, a black man is convicted of raping a white woman. Enter Atticus Finch, a white man who treats his client, and every black person he talks to, with dignity and respect, something very seldom seen in the South, or even in the US, at that time.



			
				Atticus Finch said:
			
		

> The one place where a man ought to get a square deal is in a courtroom, be he any color of the rainbow, but people have a way of carrying their resentments right into a jury box.  As you grow older, you'll see white men cheat black men every day of your life, but let me tell you something and don't you forget it - whenever a white man does that to a black man, no matter who he is, how rich he is, or how fine a family he comes from, that white man is trash.


----------



## reveal (Aug 12, 2005)

#30 - *James Bond*



			
				James Bond said:
			
		

> Bond. James Bond.




You know him; you love him. Suave, sophisticated, charming, rough, tough, and ornery. He'll kick your ass and take your girl for good measure.


----------



## Klaus (Aug 12, 2005)

*#31 - T-800, the Terminator.*






# 31 - The Terminator in T2.

Programmed to protect the future leader of the human resistance against the machines, the android T-800, known as Terminator, was sent back in time to square off against a vastly superior foe, the T-1000.

During his stay, he fought bravely, relentlessly, in spite of massive damage, and eventually grew to care about the boy in his charge.

In the end, he voluntarily sacrificed himself to prevent the future armageddon from happening, obliterating the technology used to create the machines that would one day build him.


----------



## reveal (Aug 12, 2005)

I think we're actually at #32 now, since *ddvmor* posted 2 people in his nomination.


----------



## reveal (Aug 12, 2005)

#33 - *Beowulf*

Beowulf was the son of Ecgþeow, a banished warrior of the apparently Swedish Wægmundings. His father Ecgþeow had slain Heaðolaf, a man from another clan named the Wulfings (according to Scandinavian sources, they were the ruling dynasty of the Geatish petty kingdom of Ostrogothia). Apparently, due to the fact that the victim was from a prominent family, the weregild was set too high, and so Ecgþeow was banished and had to seek refuge among the Danes. The Danish king Hroðgar generously paid the weregild, and had Ecgþeow swear an oath.

Later, Ecgþeow was in the service of the Geatish king Hreðel, whose daughter he married. They had the son Beowulf who grew up with the Geats.

When king Hroðgar and his court were terrorized by the troll-like creature Grendel, Beowulf left Geatland (West Götaland) and sailed to Zealand with 12 warriors in order to pay his father's debt.

During the night, Grendel arrived to attack the sleeping men. Beowulf attacked him without his sword and tore the arm off the beast. Grendel returned to the bog and his arm was attached to the wall of Heorot.

The next day, Beowulf was lauded and a skald (scop) sang and compared Beowulf with the hero Sigmund. However, during the following night Grendel's mother arrived to avenge her son and collect weregild. As Beowulf slept in a different building he could not stop her.

He resolved to descend into the bog in order to kill Grendel's mother. They fought beside Grendel's corpse, and Beowulf finally won with the aid of an enchanted Giant sword nicked from the lair's plunder. Beowulf was recompensed with gold and horses by queen Wealhþeow, and they returned to Geatland.

Having returned, Beowulf took part in a historic raid against the Franks with his king Hygelac. His king died, however, during the raid and Beowulf swam home in full armour. Back in Geatland, queen Hygd offered Beowulf the throne but Beowulf denied in favour of the young prince Heardred.

However, Heardred received two Swedish princes, Eadgils and Eanmund who reported that they had fled their uncle Onela who had usurped the Swedish throne. This lead to a Swedish invasion in which Heardred was killed. Beowulf was proclaimed king and decided to avenge Heardred and to help Eadgils become king of Sweden.

The event when Onela was slain was probably a historic event. Even though, it is only briefly mentioned in Beowulf, it occurs extensively in several Scandinavian sources where it is called the Battle on the Ice. Snorri Sturluson, for instance, wrote: Onela rode Raven, as they rode to the ice, but a second one, a grey one, hastened, wounded by spears, eastwards under Eadgils. [...] In this fight Onela died and a great many of his people. Then king Eadgils took from him his helmet Battle-boar and his horse Raven (although, in Snorri's text the names are in their corresponding Old Norse forms).

Then Beowulf ruled the Geats for 50 years, until his realm was terrorized by a dragon. He attacked the dragon with his thegns, but they did not succeed. Beowulf decided to follow the dragon into its lair, but only his young Swedish relative Wiglaf dared join him.

The dragon was finally slain by Beowulf but he was mortally wounded and was carried out by Wiglaf. He died after prophesying that the Swedes would attack the Geats once again.

He was buried in a Barrow by the sea. The Swedish scholar Birger Nerman has proposed Skalunda Hög in Västergötland (West Geatland) to be Beowulf's mound.

In Scandinavian sources, Beowulf corresponds in several ways to Bödvar Bjarki. However, since centuries of oral traditions have modified a number of events and it is no longer possible to find 100% matches between Beowulf and Scandinavian sources, the Beowulf-Norse saga alignment is not uncontroversial.


----------



## reveal (Aug 12, 2005)

#34 - *Rocky Balboa* - Rocky

Rocky Balboa was a man from Philly who had a dream. He would become the Heavyweight champion come hell or high water. People tried to break him down. People told him he couldn't do it. Did he listen? No. And when he got his shot at the title, what happened? He lost. But did that stop him? Hell no! He got back up and, eventually, got the title. It's the classic "little man makes it big" story.


----------



## reveal (Aug 12, 2005)

#35 - *Ellen Ripley* - Alien

She was a strong, powerful woman thrust into a role usually reserved for men. She held her own, didn't take  from anyone, and came out on top by killing lots and lots of aliens.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 12, 2005)

36. Robin Hood.

The legendary archer who devoted his life to combat injustice with his jolie company, Robin Hood is still an inherent part of hero myths. The noble thief became a popular archetype, but Robin can be considered the source.


----------



## warlord (Aug 12, 2005)

Angel the vampire with a soul, Buffy's true love you already know who he is.


----------



## reveal (Aug 12, 2005)

warlord said:
			
		

> Angel the vampire with a soul, Buffy's true love you already know who he is.




Can you please put a number on this? It'll be easier to keep track of.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 12, 2005)

Sorry for my ignorance, but I can't upload Robin's image, anyone could help?


----------



## reveal (Aug 12, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Sorry for my ignorance, but I can't upload Robin's image, anyone could help?




Is it on a webpage somewhere or do you have a file?

If it's on a webpage, type in {img}http://......{/img} (replacing the {}'s with []'s).

If it's a file, click the Manage Attachments button below the post window in the Additional Options section. Browse for it and the Upload it.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 12, 2005)

38. Drizzt Do'Urden






Never at home among his cruel dark elf kin, Drizzt fled to the surface and fought for a place he could call home. During his struggles he gained the friendship and alliance of many. Here he is pictured with his closest companions.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 12, 2005)

39. Spider-man






After being bitten by a radioactive/genetically engineered/otherwise nifty spider, young Peter Parker developed spider-like super-powers. At first he exploited these powers for personal gain, but after his uncle Ben was killed by a criminal Peter had a chance to stop, guilt drove young Parker to fight crime and defend New York City (and other dimensions, but we won't get into that.


----------



## reveal (Aug 12, 2005)

#40 - *Hercules* - Greek myth

Stories about the gods, called myths, were made up thousands of years ago. Was there a real Hercules, a man behind the stories? We will never know. Yet, his story is of a man who was so strong and courageous, whose deeds were so mighty, and who so endured all the hardships that were given to him, that when he died, Hercules was brought up to Mount Olympus to live with the gods.

Hercules was both the most famous hero of ancient times and the most beloved. More stories were told about him than any other hero. Hercules was worshipped in many temples all over Greece and Rome.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 12, 2005)

41. Wicket






The only man who could hug Han Solo's leg and not get his ass kicked, Wicket's bravery on Endor turned the tide for the rebel alliance by giving General Solo's tactical squad a chance to sneak into the shield generator station and plant charges to destroy it.

Unfortunately, Wicket was most likely killed in the Endor Holocaust.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 12, 2005)

42. Anakin Skywalker






"He was the best star pilot in the galaxy, and a cunning warrior."


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 12, 2005)

43. Hellboy






Pulled from another dimension as a child, raised to defend America against evils of the supernatural, Hellboy still finds time to love kittens and stay on Atkins while battling pseudonatural horrors from elder planes.


----------



## reveal (Aug 12, 2005)

#44 - *King Arthur*

The most legendary British figure, ever. He may or may not existed, but the King Arthur we all know brought all the factions of England together to overthrow her enemies and brough peace to the land. His historically tragic tale will be told for generations to come.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 12, 2005)

45. Harry Keogh, Necroscope. From the Necroscope Saga by Brian Lumley.

Since his childhood Harry was  the most unique person on Earth, only one that was able to speak with the death and bring joy to their eternal longliness. He didn't have family, but the death were always his friends, even willing to raise from their graves for him. Harry joined the British ESP Intelligence to fight the Soviet Necromancer, Dragosani. He lost his original body, but managed to survive in the eternal Moebius Continuum, and later found a new body. 

Harry paid a terrible price for becoming the most powerful of all humans, losing all those he loved in the fight against Wamphyri, and finally his own humanity as he was infected with Vamphirysm by Faethor Ferenczy. But he won the fight nobody else could, and in the end sacrificed himself for both living and death.

The pic represents random Vamphire, but Harry became one at the end, for a very short time.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 12, 2005)

46. Han Solo 

This charming scoundrel had no idea he could become the hero of the entire galaxy. But destiny(or rather the Force), had great plans for him.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 12, 2005)

*46. Speed Racer*






An 18 year old race car driver who fought bad guys and super spies with the help of his girlfriend, helicopter pilot Trixie, and the mysterious Racer X, Speed Racer, originally "Go Mifune", was the fastest hero on four wheels.  He drove the Special Formula Mach 5 to many victories while defeating the bad guys and trying to become the greatest racer ever to honor the memory of his brother.

DM


----------



## Gomez (Aug 12, 2005)

*48. Austin Powers*






Austin Powers, a swingin' secret agent frozen in the 1960s and defrosted in the 1990s in order to battle his arch enemy, Dr. Evil. The man with the mojo! Every woman's dream! 

_"Shall we shag now or shag later?"_


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 12, 2005)

I wonder if Powers and Bond will meet each other.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 12, 2005)

I have been kicking myself for not nominating Dr. Evil in the Villain Showdown! He would have won for sure!


----------



## El Ravager (Aug 12, 2005)

49.  Prof. Albus Dumbledore.

Prefessor Albus Dumbledore is the headmaster of Hogwards School of Witchcraft and Wizardry.  During his own time as a student his exam instructor said of him the he "Did things with a wand I'd never seen before..."  His wizarding powers continued to grow to the point that he is known to be the only wizard that the Dark Lord Voldomort fears.  In fact, Dumbledore founded the Order of the Pheonix as a group dedicated to fighting that menace.  He is now teacher and mentor to the young Harry Potter who caused Voldomort's first disapearance and is believed to be the one who will ultimately put an end to the Dark Lord.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 12, 2005)

Dumbledore is mentor, not Hero.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 12, 2005)

50. Neo

The ordinary man made a choice to see the truth and discover that reality he knew is all but illusion. And he was the Chosen One.


----------



## reveal (Aug 12, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Dumbledore is mentor, not Hero.




Let's stick to nominating first and then you can decide what you like and don't like by voting.


----------



## El Ravager (Aug 12, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Dumbledore is mentor, not Hero.





A person's mentor is often described as 'their hero'.  Dumbledore did plenty of heroic stuff, even if a lot is off camera or before Harry Potter was even born.  Fighting Voldy, founding and being in the OotP.

Besides Obi-wan and Gandolf were both mentors and I would qualify them as heroes.  Heck, Anikan was nominated as a hero and he eventually becomes the Villian who made it to the final round in the Villian showdown!


----------



## Gomez (Aug 12, 2005)

*51. Captian James T. Kirk*







Captain of the USS Enterprise, James T. Kirk is a charismatic and courageous leader and tactician.


----------



## reveal (Aug 12, 2005)

52. *Captain Jean-Luc Picard* - ST:TNG

If you have one, you have to have the other.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 12, 2005)

53. Obi-Wan

An archetypical Jedi Knight, he defeated 2 Sith Lords, including the Chosen One, and didn't hesitate to die for noble cause.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 12, 2005)

El Ravager said:
			
		

> A person's mentor is often described as 'their hero'.  Dumbledore did plenty of heroic stuff, even if a lot is off camera or before Harry Potter was even born.  Fighting Voldy, founding and being in the OotP.
> 
> Besides Obi-wan and Gandolf were both mentors and I would qualify them as heroes.  Heck, Anikan was nominated as a hero and he eventually becomes the Villian who made it to the final round in the Villian showdown!




Okay, maybe you are right, sorry for pointless nitpicking.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 12, 2005)

*54. Honor Harrington*






Honor Harrington the heroine of a series of science fiction books set in the "Honorverse", written by David Weber and published by Baen Books. An officer in a star fleet known as the Royal Manticoran Navy, Harrington bears a striking professional resemblance to both the real life Admiral Lord Nelson and the composite character Horatio Hornblower. Like Nelson, she loses an eye and an arm in combat; her initials are the same as Hornblower's; and like both officers, she has a genius for command and becomes a living legend. These are fitting parallels in that during much of Harrington's career her native Star Kingdom of Manticore is at war with the neighboring People's Republic of Haven, a conflict that bears more than passing resemblance to the antagonism between the British Empire and France during the Napoleonic Wars.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 12, 2005)

*55.  Carl Kolchak*






Carl Kolchak, an investigative reporter for the Independent News Service in Chicago. Kolchak has a first-rate knack for seeking out the truth, no matter how unlikely it might be. More often than not, the truth proves to be positively bizarre: Vampires, Indian spirits, werewolves, vengeful Greek goddesses, robots, reptiles and even space aliens often turn out to be the culprits he uncovers.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 12, 2005)

56. *Capt. Benjamin Sisko*
Star Trek: DS9






Because all Trek Captains deserve a spot on this list...


----------



## reveal (Aug 12, 2005)

#57 - *Odysseus* - Homer's "The Odyssey"

Quick-witted and crafty (remember the Trojan Horse?), and ruthless as well, this versatile playboy of the Mediterranean world was irresistible to human women and goddesses alike. And who else could shoot an arrow through 12 axes? His 3000-year cultural odyssey has continued all the way to 20th century Dublin, guided by the pen of James Joyce.


----------



## reveal (Aug 12, 2005)

#58 - *Don Quixote* - Man of La Mancha

A hero in his own mind, he has been perhaps the most beloved character of the novel. Miguel de Unamuno thought Quixote was more real than his creator, Cervantes! The loquacious Don and his sidekick Sancho Panza have spawned many renowned duos, from Holmes and Watson to Batman and Robin. Lance drawn, tilting at windmills, Quixote’s gentle madness sprang from his own obsession with the fictions he read. He drew many others into his fantasy world—and still does.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 12, 2005)

59- Spike---

 Out of all the heroes on buffy, he's the only one who has not only redeemed himself, but sacrificed his life to save the world.  Even Buffy didn't do it (dying only to save her sister (and don't even mention that wierd season two death)) After being ressurected, he became apart of another apolocolypse and we can only guess that he saved the world or died trying.


----------



## Templetroll (Aug 12, 2005)

#60  *The Lone Ranger*







_*A fiery horse with the speed of light, a cloud of dust and a hearty "Hi Yo Silver!" The Lone Ranger. "Hi Yo Silver, away!" With his faithful Indian companion Tonto, the daring and resourceful masked rider of the plains, led the fight for law and order in the early west. Return with us now to those thrilling days of yesteryear. The Lone Ranger rides again!*_

The hero is a Texas Ranger named Reid, who was pursuing the criminal Butch Cavendish with a group of other rangers. (Some later reference books claimed Reid's first name was John, however this name was never used on either the radio or television program. The leader of the group of rangers was stated to be Captain Dan Reid, his brother. The name of "John" Reid's nephew, a later character, was also Dan Reid.) The party finds itself in a murderous ambush arranged by Cavendish that seemingly leaves every ranger dead. Reid's childhood friend, a brave known as Tonto (his tribe was seldom specified), finds the party and finds Reid to be alive. Tonto takes him to safety and nurses him back to health.

While Reid recovers, Tonto buries the dead rangers. Reid vows to bring the killers and others like them to justice. By happenstance, the pair discovers a magnificent white stallion whom Reid adopts as his mount, Silver. Whenever the Ranger mounts Silver he implores, "Hi ho, Silver, away!" which besides sounding dramatic, originally served to tell the radio audience that a riding sequence was about to start. They also discover a lost silver mine and a prospector who is willing to work it and supply Reid and Tonto as much silver as they want! Reid fashions the mask that would mark him as the Lone Ranger. In addition, the Lone Ranger decides to use only silver bullets, as a reminder of his vows to fight for justice, and never to shoot to kill. From the very first TV episode. Right after the Ranger puts the mask on (which Tonto had fashioned from Captain Dan Reid's vest), Tonto starts handing equipment to the Ranger:

Tonto: Here, guns, to kill bad men. 
Reid: I'm not going to do any killing. 
Tonto: You not defend yourself? 
Reid: I'll shoot if I have to. But I'll shoot to wound, not to kill. If a man must die, it's up to the law to decide that, not the person behind a six-shooter! 
Tonto: That's right, Kemo Sabe! 
Tonto: You all alone now. Last man. You are lone Ranger. 
Reid: Yes, Tonto... I am... The Lone Ranger! 

Silver bullets reminded the Ranger how expensive firing a gun at a man was. Not that this seemed to sway him from firing his gun an awful lot.  Just not to kill anyone.

The Lone Ranger had a silver mine that he and his brother, Dan, had planned on using for their retirement. A retired Texas Ranger (who knew the Ranger's secret) agreed to work it for him and make the silver bullets. The Lone Ranger and Tonto would periodically visit the old Ranger and stock up on bullets and silver to use to buy goods. (This mine would be the basis of the fortune that built the Reid publishing empire in the Green Hornet.)

Together, the Lone Ranger and Tonto wander the Old American West helping people and fighting injustice where they find it. The Lone Ranger was also a master of disguise, and in particular would often infiltrate an area as the "Old Prospector", an old-time miner with a full beard, so that he can go places where the Lone Ranger would never fit in, usually to gather intelligence about criminal activities.

According to "The Legend of Silver", a radio episode broadcast September 30, 1938, before acquiring Silver the Lone Ranger rode a chestnut mare called Dusty. After Dusty was killed by a criminal that Reid and Tonto were tracking, Reid saved Silver's life from an enraged buffalo, and in gratitude Silver chose to give up his wild life to carry him. Silver's father was called Sylvan, and his mother was Musa. In another episode, the lingering question of Tonto's mode of transport was resolved when the pair found a secluded valley and the Lone Ranger, in a urge of conscience, released Silver back to the wild. The episode ends with Silver returning to the Ranger bringing along a companion who becomes Tonto's horse, Scout.

Information from 
http://www.endeavorcomics.com/largent/lr1.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Lone_Ranger
http://members.tripod.com/~ClaytonMoore/

I'd also like to point out that The Lone Ranger has about the most recognizable theme song EVAR!


----------



## drothgery (Aug 12, 2005)

61. *Wesley Wyndham Pryce*
Angel






The stuffy and often clumsy former Head Boy at the Watcher's Academy seemed rather incompetent other than the occasional crossbow shot when he appeared as a new Watcher on Buffy. But when he resurfaced in LA, Wesley finally learned how best to put his formidable intellect to use in fighting the evils in the shadows. Extremely knowledgable on the occult, far more ruthless than outsiders would suspect, and always knowing where the line between good and evil stands (even if he's stradled it at times), Wes was invaluable to Angel investigations.


----------



## reveal (Aug 12, 2005)

#62 - *Elminster* - Forgotten Realms

Elminster is a white haired, grey bearded human with a gruff voice, a twinkle in his dancing eyes and non-descript clothing.  His weathered face is now finally showing the signs of his age. Like his onetime apprentice Vangerdahast, this ancient wizard is finally starting to seem truly old, prone to long reveries in which he sees again people and places now long vanished.  This is not surprising as records place his birth in Athalantar at 212 DR; and his entry to Myth Drannor as a young prince at 241 DR. 

The strongest of Mystra's Chosen now rarely moves directly against his foes, preferring to work through younger and more vigorous heroes.  His said to rarely travel in the Realms, preferring these days to explore other worlds. When he does travel, it is usually in the disguise afforded by a shape change spell, or under cover of invisibility. Elminster travels to acquire information; his great love is the discovery of the long forgotten, or of creatures and magic totally new to him.

 Elminster smokes a meerschaum pipe and can drink heavily without apparent ill effects. He can be witty and clever in conversation if he so desires, or haughty, or charming or terrible and commanding. As he has grown older, Elminster has become more whimsical, given to sudden impulses and doing things "for the hell of it."

Elminster is a consummate actor and delights in acts of whimsy, helping the needy and lovelorn, and dispensing poetic justice to those who deserve it. He has a heart of gold, a deep need to bring tyrannical, pompous, and cruel persons low, and a crotchety, "Don't push me" manner. After knowing the love of the goddess Mystra, nothing awes him or leaves him much afraid.

He is not aggressive, but is fearless, and will fight if crossed, threatened, or attacked. Officially, he maintains a sage's neutrality; in fact, he prefers to see peace, freedom from slavery, and oppression for all peoples (of all races), tolerance, and maintenance of a wilderness and natural beauty. He often works with circles of druids and allied rangers, magic-users of like mind including The Harpers, working covertly to prevent war and limit the influence of rulers and groups viewed as evil.

Adventurers come to him from all over the Realms, and he is said to be fabulously wealthy as a result of the fees they pay (having only to sell the right to copy a spell to certain mages, if he ever desires more wealth). Rumors of his wealth are borne out by the fact that he aids those it pleases him to aid, and turns away others, regardless of how much or how little any of them offer in payment.

Despite this fabled wealth Elminster lives in a very unpretentious manner indeed. His tower can be found overlooking a fish pond on the south side of Old Skull, a white granite promontory in the verdant farming valley of  Shadowdale. It looks like nothing more than an abandoned windmill or silo and certainly not the dwelling of the man who is arguably the most powerful being in mainland Faerun. He lives quietly, respected by the townsfolk who consult him on matters of history and genealogy and advice on the upbringing of their sons and daughters. He shares his cluttered, two story tower with Lhaeo, a scribe of great renown.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 12, 2005)

*63. Doc Savage*






Doc Savage is the Man of Bronze, the great pulp hero of the 30's and 40's. To the world at large he is a strange, mysterious figure of glistening bronze skin and golden eyes. 
Lester Dent, who wrote most of the adventures, described his hero – Clark “Doc” Savage Jr. – as a cross between “Sherlock Holmes with his deducting ability, Tarzan of the Apes with his towering physique and muscular ability, Craig Kennedy with his scientific knowledge, and Abraham Lincoln with his Christliness.”
Through 181 novels, the fight against evil was on. From a headquarters on the 86th floor of a towering Manhattan skyscraper, Doc, his five pals – Renny, Johnny, Long Tom, Ham and Monk – and occasionally his cousin Pat battled criminals the world over.


----------



## Particle_Man (Aug 12, 2005)

*64. Paksenarion*

As told in the trilogy "The Deed of Paksennarion", by Elizabeth Moon, she is portrayed as The Greatest Paladin ever.

Starting from humble beginnings as a sheepfarmer's daughter, she trains as a warrior, but her sense of right and wrong always serve her.  She devotes herself to the cause of right, despite suffering the most horrifying of trials.  Her devotion to her god, and the cause of justice, is absolute.  Unlike other paladins, she has known fear, and thus is more sympathetic to others being afraid of evil.

http://images.amazon.com/images/P/0671697986.01._SCLZZZZZZZ_.jpg


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 12, 2005)

PArticle Man- That is so awesome that you nominated Paksenarrion.  You get so many cool points for that.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 12, 2005)

65. Alice






Alice is a seven year old girl, brighter than most and not unwilling to disobey authority, which is probably a good thing, as her insane adventures take her to all manner of crazed authority figures, who she manages to deal with, or at least survive.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Klaus (Aug 12, 2005)

*# 66 - Captain Marvel*






Captain Marvel's origin story finds the homeless and orphaned Billy Batson making a meager living selling newspapers near an old subway station, sleeping in the doorway of the station. Billy had been living with his uncle after the deaths of his parents, but the cruel old man threw the boy out into the streets and stole his inheritance. While selling papers one rainy night, a dark clothed stranger comes to the boy, and asks him to follow him down into the subway station. There, a strange subway train with no visible driver appears, which carries the pair to the secret lair of the wizard Shazam. There, the ancient wizard reveals that he has selected Billy to be his champion to fight for good as the "strongest and mightiest man in the world--Captain Marvel!".

To that end, Shazam orders the boy to speak his name, which was actually an acronym for various legendary figures who have agreed to grant aspects of themselves to a willing subject:

S for the wisdom of Solomon 
H for the strength of Hercules 
A for the stamina of Atlas 
Z for the power of Zeus (usually in the form of resistance to any injury) 
A for the courage of Achilles 
M for the speed of Mercury (and, by extension, the power to fly) 

Billy complies and is immediately struck by a magic lightning bolt, which turns him into Captain Marvel, an adult superhero. He then learned that he only had to speak the word again to be instantly changed back into Billy.

Marvel is usually depicted as a pure-hearted and unwaveringly upstanding; since he is still a youth, it is harder for him to become corrupted (thus the wizard's reasoning for not choosing another adult like Black Adam as his champion). In the Underworld Unleashed miniseries (1999), Captain Marvel's soul is treasured by the demon prince Neron, but Marvel's soul is so pure that Neron was unable to possess it.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 12, 2005)

67.  The Shadow aka Lamont Cranston









Biography (from wikipedia.com, based on the 1994 movie which was adapted from the radio show):  Lamont Cranston was a disaffected veteran of The Great War (World War I) who drifted through Asia and ultimately became a brutal warlord and opium smuggler. Cranston was then kidnapped by a Tibetan order of monks and brought to their monastery. A tulku, their leader, recognizing the power of harnessing Cranston's inner darkness, reformed and trained him to use that darkness against evil rather than for it. Cranston learned how to confuse and control the minds of others, particularly how to become invisible except for his shadow. His nemesis in the film was an evil warlord and fellow telepath named Shiwan Khan, the last descendant of Genghis


----------



## El Ravager (Aug 12, 2005)

68.  Mario from various Nintendo games

What can I say about mario.  He's Italian, a plumber, and he's saved the Princess countless times.  He opposes Bowser and other villians in his many video games and saves the day.  






=======
El Rav


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 13, 2005)

Just a heads-up people, but we're actually up to number 70 now because Thrall and Corwin of Amber both got marked as number 16.

Also, please remember to number your entries and post pictures and biographies.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 13, 2005)

*70. The Punisher*







*Name:* Frank Castle, AKA The Punisher.

*Biography:* No symbol strikes more fear into the hearts of criminals than the Punisher's trademark white skull on a black field.  Although some consider the Punisher to be a bloodthirsty vigilante who is just as bad as the criminals he hunts, others consider him a hero who has made the streets of New York City a safer place by hunting down and exterminating those who prey upon the innocent.  

Long ago, the Punisher was a decorated Vietnam war hero named Frank Castle who wanted nothing more than to live in peace with his wife and two young children.  Unfortunately, this was not meant to be, and his family was murdered simply because they had the misfortune of witnessing a mafia hit during a picnic in central park.  When the law failed to punish his family's killers, Frank snapped and donned the persona of the Punisher: his crusade against crime first took him against the hitmen who murdered his family, and then extended to all criminals unfortunate enough to be found by him.  His one-man war against crime has spanned nearly 3 decades, and he's taken down countless drug dealers, gangsters, murderers, terrorists, mercenaries, and even the occasional supervillain (sometimes with the aid of other Marvelverse heroes).

The Punisher is a quiet, serious man who rarely shows emotion and never smiles (although he does occationally make a dry, witty remark before he offs a bad guy).  He's highly intelligent and very patient, and has a gift for planning ambushes and assults.  He is an expert with weapons of all kinds as well as hand-to-hand combat, and fears nothing (not even death).  Although he has no qualms about killing and/or torturing the criminals he hunts, he never harms innocents, and would willingly sacrifice his own life to save an innocent if there was no other choice.


----------



## Kilmore (Aug 13, 2005)

71.  John Carter of Mars

Formerly an officer in the army of the Confederate States of America travelling in the far west, John Carter takes shelter from a mob of Apaches in a cave and wakes up naked in a different world: Barsoom, known to us on Earth as Mars.  John Carter weds beautiful Barsoomian Princess Dejah Thoris of Helium and is propelled into a savage series of adventures.  Created by Edgar Rice Burroughs, creator of Tarzan.


----------



## Endur (Aug 13, 2005)

*72. Captain America*

As the world teetered on the brink of global war, frail Steve Rogers entered a secret laboratory and was transformed into the American super soldier! For four thrilling years, he battled the Axis powers - until a freak stroke of fate threw him into suspended animation. When he awoke, he was a man decades out of his time! Since that fateful day, Steve Rogers has sought his destiny in this brave new world!


----------



## Kilmore (Aug 13, 2005)

73.  Tarzan

An English lord thrown into the savage African jungle, Tarzan grows up among the beasts of the jungle to learn their ways and eventually become their noble lord and valiant defender.  Tarzan is eventually touched by civilization, but it is always the smaller part of who he is.  Created by Edgar Rice Burroughs, creator of John Carter of Mars.


----------



## Endur (Aug 13, 2005)

*74. Aragorn*

Heir of Isildur through thirty-nine generations, Chieftain of the Dúnedain of the North and, after the War of the Ring, King of the Reunited Kingdom of Arnor and Gondor. Called by Gandalf 'the greatest traveller and huntsman in this age of the world', Aragorn experienced many great adventures, and travelled to many distant lands, before claiming his kingship


----------



## Endur (Aug 13, 2005)

*75. Gandalf the Grey*

In origin a Maia of Manwë and Varda, Gandalf came to the northwest of Middle-earth after a thousand years of the Third Age had passed, with four others of his order. At the Grey Havens, Círdan entrusted him with the Red Ring, Narya, to aid him in contesting the will of Sauron.

Gandalf wandered widely in Middle-earth, and learned much of its races and peoples. Unlike his fellow Wizards Saruman and Radagast, he never settled in a single place. He was instrumental in the victory of the War of the Ring, but during that conflict he battled with a Balrog, and though he was ultimately victorious, his spirit left his body, but was sent back to Middle-earth to complete his task.

Gandalf finally left Middle-earth in 3021 (Third Age), when he departed over the sea with the Ring-bearers


----------



## reveal (Aug 13, 2005)

For everyone's benefit, the next hero should be #76. The numbers got all wacky for a sec.


----------



## Endur (Aug 13, 2005)

*76. John Sheridan (Babylon 5)*

When Commander Sinclair was recalled from Babylon 5 after President Santiago's death, Sheridan was appointed its new commander by President Clark.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 13, 2005)

Obi-Wan has already been nominated.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 13, 2005)

77. Rincewind

Rincewind the Wizzard (it says so on his hat) is probably the worst magic user in Discworld. The only spell he knows, he can't cast. His philosophy is one of staying in constant motion, usually in the opposite direction of whoever is chasing him. He loves boredom, potatoes, and little else, and is constantly accompanied by a sapient homicidal Luggage. He is currently the Egregious Professor of Cruel and Unusual Geography (because he's run over so much of it) at Unseen University.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 13, 2005)

*78.  The Man with No Name*






*Name:*  Real name unknown.  Sometimes called Blondie (which is actually Mexican slang for white person) or "Joe", but referred to mostly as the Man with No Name.

*Movies:* _A Fistful of Dollars, For a Few Dollars More_, and _The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly._

*Biography:*  Played by Clint Eastwood in Sergio Leone's "Dollars" trilogy, the Man with No Name is tough, self-reliant, and very skilled with his revolver (typical of most American movie cowboys).  Unlike most movie cowboys, however, the Man with No Name is willing to do things like shoot first and fight dirty if the situation warrants.  Driven by his own sense of justice, the Man with No Name is a bounty hunter of no small skill who speaks only rarely, and let's his actions speak for him.

On an intresting side note, the Man With No Name was the inspiration for the character Roland of Gilead in Stephen King's epic _Dark Tower_ series of novels.


----------



## Endur (Aug 13, 2005)

*79. The Phantom*

(I can't find the Phantom in an earlier post)

Ghost Who Walks Will Never Die"
Before Batman, before The Shadow, before The Green Hornet, before The Lone Ranger, the comics' first masked mystery-man hero had long since been striking fear into the dark hearts of the wicked. 

Such is the riveting, myth-freighted legend of The Phantom -- "The Ghost Who Walks," "The Man Who Cannot Die," "The Guardian of the Eastern Dark." In the beginning he had been a half-drowned sailor, flung ashore on the terrible, blood-drenched Bengalla coast after pirates burned his ship and slaughtered his mates. The gentle Bandar pygmies, taking him to be a sea god of ancient prophecy, nursed him back to fitness and became his everlasting friends -- as the castaway faced his destiny, donned costume and mask and was reborn as the first of the Phantoms, scourge of predators everywhere. 

The modern Phantom is the 21st of the line. Since Feb. 17, 1936, he has been the law in his dangerous part of the world, a one-man police force, a silent avenger who appears and vanishes like lightning. His home is the fearsome "Skull Cave," deep in the heart of his jungle. His only intimates have been the faithful Bandar, his great white horse Hero, his savage gray wolf Devil, and his lovely American sweetheart Diana Palmer. Even the men of the Jungle Patrol, the paramilitary peacekeeping squad an ancestor had organized some years ago, have never seen the face of their mysterious commander in chief.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 13, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> (I can't find the Phantom in an earlier post)




My bad; I got the Phantom confused with the Shadow.  Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Endur (Aug 13, 2005)

*80. Delenn (Babylon 5)*

Full name: Delenn, of the family of Mir.
Profession: Ambassador for the Minbari to Babylon 5, former member of the Minbari ruling body - "Grey Council." Dukhat`s former aid.
Race type: Half Human, half Minbari. Born pure Minbari, but had human genes from the day she was born. "You are a child of Valen" -Dukhat
Planet of origin: Minbar (Minbari Homeworld) Born in Yedor, Minbar`s capital city.
Date of birth: Human Calendar, year of 2228.
Sex: Female.
Caste: Religious caste.
Religion: Minbari religious caste.
Current assignment: Ambassador for Minbar on Babylon 5, Ranger 1 (Entil Zha), and co-founder in the new Interstellar Alliance.
Married to: President John Sheridan of the Interstellar Alliance.


----------



## Endur (Aug 13, 2005)

*81. Trinity (The Matrix)*

Trinity: I know why you're here, Neo. I know what you've been doing... why you hardly sleep, why you live alone, and why night after night, you sit by your computer. You're looking for him. I know because I was once looking for the same thing. And when he found me, he told me I wasn't really looking for him. I was looking for an answer. It's the question, Neo. It's the question that drives us. It's the question that brought you here. You know the question, just as I did. 
Neo: What is the Matrix? 
Trinity: The answer is out there, Neo, and it's looking for you, and it will find you if you want it to.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 13, 2005)

*Solomon Kane*






Solomon Kane is a fictional 16th century Puritan created by  Robert E. Howard. A  a somber and gloomy man of pale face and cold eyes, all of it shadowed by a slouch hat. 

He wanders the world on a mission to vanquish evil in all its forms. Solomon Kane is dressed entirely in black and his weaponry consists of a rapier, a dagger  a couple of flintlock pistols and a voodoo staff, given to him by his friend N'Longa, the shaman, to served as a protection against evil.

Solomon Kane is Howards greatest creation...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 13, 2005)

Tonuez- Can you give background and where he's from please?


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 13, 2005)

*82. Yoda*

People, _please_ include bios as well as pictures (and vice-versa).  Also, please number your entries.






*Name:* Yoda

*Bio:* For over 800 years, the diminutive Jedi Master named Yoda trained aspiring Jedi knights and studied the great mystery of the Force, eventually obtaining a position on the Jedi council.  Respected by both friends and enemies for his wisdom and power, Yoda trained countless students and acted as a defender of peace and order in the Old Republic.  In his later years, Yoda served as a general in the Clone Wars, survived Order 66, and trained Luke Skywalker before finally becoming one with the Force.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 13, 2005)

*84 El Borak aka Francis Xavier Gordon*






Francis Xavier Gordon, known to most inhabitants of the Middle East as El Borak, is a Texan, a former gunfighter who had more than his share of adventures in the American West before he ever ventured into the Middle East. El Borak is a contemporary of T.E. Lawrence, (mentioned in the story “Son of the White Wolf”) thus he was active during World War I. Gordon is well-known to the Arabs; the name El Borak is used to strike fear into the hearts of children. He speaks the languages of the region like a native, wears a mixture of Western and Eastern clothing and carries a rifle and pistols like the former American gunfighter that he is.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 13, 2005)

Has no one mentioned Connor & Duncan Macleod? They're do-gooders; though I don't have to time to properly write them up.


----------



## Renton (Aug 13, 2005)

*85. Esmerelda "Granny" Weatherwax*







_Nanny Ogg: "How did you do that?"
Granny: "Simple. He knows you wouldn't make his daft head explode."
Nanny: "Well, I know you wouldn't, too."
Granny: "No you don't. You just know I ain't done it up to now."_

Granny Weatherwax... maybe the best witch the world has seen so far (and no one will dare to doubt that, at least as long as Granny is around). Hard as steel and sharp as a razor blade, she is a very good witch - which means that she can be so bad that even wizards, mad kings, elf queens and blood sucking vampires (aside your usual bears, bandits and what else you can find in her homeland Lancre) better think twice about crossing her path...
Other witches use magic, candles, summonings, charms and a lot of mumbo-jumbo... Granny Weatherwax uses brain... and not only hers. She knows the minds of people - often enough better as themself, and she has mastered the art of 'borrowing' beyond imagination... she borrows the bodies of pigeons and bears, even of whole hives of bees... you never know who's watching you when you are in Lancre.
There have to be good witches and bad witches - Granny Weatherwax is a bad witch that has to be good because she knows not only the difference between right and left but also between right and wrong. Having her as your ally is a good thing, because it means she won't be your enemy... at least most of the time. Having her as your enemy... well, there might be fates worse than that, but thus far no one has found out what they are.
Others may give you what you want - Granny Weatherwax gives you what you need.

(From http://www.y2012.de/faces/weatherwax.html)


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 13, 2005)

*86 Godzilla*






Okay so the big iguana may be a mindless beast of destruction but after fighting of the Smog Monster, Mothra, Gidorah and all the other BIG GIANT MONSTERS that plague Tokyo he's kind of earned his Hero status 

(he lost out as a Villain can he make it as a Hero)





			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Has no one mentioned Connor & Duncan Macleod? They're do-gooders; though I don't have to time to properly write them up.




no so add them below


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 13, 2005)

87. Connor MacLeod of the Clan MacLeod (because Lobo Lurker would have done it)






Biography:  Connor MacLeod of the Clan MacLeod was born in the Scottish Highlands in 1536.  He defeated the Kurgen and Kane, played by Mario van Peebles, and numerous other immortals after his head.  Some were evil, some were not.  He wasn't a bona fide hero until he let his clansman and student, Duncan MacLeod, have his head because he felt that only Duncan could have defeated the evil immortal that would have enslaved the world.


----------



## Endur (Aug 13, 2005)

*88. The Mighty Thor*

Real Name: Thor
Occupation: Warrior, Adventurer
Legal Status: Prince of Asgard
Place of Birth: A cave somewhere in Norway
Marital Status: Single
Known Relatives: Odin (father), Jord (Gaea, mother), Frigga (adoptive mother), Loki (adoptive brother), Vidar (half-brother), Buri (Tiwaz, great-grandfather), Bor (grandfather, possibly deceased), Vili, Ve (uncles, presumed deceased), Sigyn (former sister-in-law)


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 13, 2005)

89. Ozymandias






From Watchmen (_incredible spoilers_):

[sblock]Ozymandias, once merely a supergenius crime-fighter, devised a scheme to pull the world back from the brink of nuclear war. By creating a fake Cthulhu-esque alien and having it appear in a seeming botched teleportation in New York (the resulting psychic shockwave of which killed hundreds of thousands), he united the world under the pretense of facing an alien threat. With a greater foe than each other, mankind put aside its hatreds and, with luck, would have allowed Ozymandias to guide them in the defeat of this alien foe.
[/sblock]


90. Rorschach






From Watchmen (_more spoilers!_):

[sblock]With roots as a hyper-violent and mentally unbalanced street vigilante, Rorschach uncovered the truth of Ozymandias's plot. His unflinching sense of justice and his incredible stamina allowed him to persevere through countless challenges, and even after his death he presented the only hope the world had of stopping the misguided benevolence of Ozymandias.[/sblock]


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 13, 2005)

91. The Hulk






A man with a few self-esteem problems, afflicted with the radioactive/genetic curse that turns him giant, green, and powerful whenever he's angry.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 13, 2005)

92. The Blues Brothers

(hopefully an exception to the 'no groups' rule)






They're on a mission from God, to bring the soulful music of the blues to as many people as possible, and to save blues legend Cab Calloway's orphanage. Nothing will stop them: not rednecks, not the police, not Illinois Nazis, not even Carrie Fisher.

Vote for them, or they'll eat here every meal, of every day, until you accept.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 13, 2005)

93. The Tick






He's . . . um, a big dude, dressed in blue, with antennae. And he fights crime with the fierce battle cry of "Spoon!"


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 13, 2005)

94. Nolin Benholm

(from Piratecat's storyhour)






Nolin Benholm, the bard with a phoenix's soul. An unfortunate death early in his adventuring career (killed by inch-tall goblins) led to his soul being merged with that of a phoenix. Sarcastic and irreverent, his music could play the uneasy dead back down into their graves.



> The group is packed and arrayed for travel when Nolin drags himself back to the tower early the next morning, after sleeping with the degenerate drow elf. He’s greeted by disapproving glances from half the group, amused snickers from the other half, and a steely glare from Malachite.
> 
> “Nolin?” asks Velendo in concern.
> 
> “Be there in a moment,” mumbles the bard hoarsely. “I need to wash.” With a steel brush, he thinks to himself.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 13, 2005)

95. Jackie Chan (from Jackie Chan Adventures)






This archaeologist honed his martial arts skills across three seasons, battling against dragons, demons, an ancient Chinese sorcerer, and yet more demons, all while somehow managing to avoid getting arrested for endangering his young niece, Jade. Still, Jackie has an amazing talent for avoiding or brushing off harm, and he can juggle the dual roles of leading man and straight man with incredible grace. Almost as much grace as when he juggles antique vases.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Aug 13, 2005)

96. Link

The Hero of Time, Guardian of the Triforce of Courage, and all-around bad-ass at any age.  Though often the very nature of his world is turned against him by his continual adversary Ganon, Link always prevails through Courage and the use of a bag of tricks Batman would envy.  (You know you love the hookshot).  And barring that, there's always the _Master Sword!_  Link has appeared in many forms across one of the most popular series of video games in history (Though Ocarina of Time is still my favorite).


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Aug 13, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> 36. Robin Hood.
> 
> The legendary archer who devoted his life to combat injustice with his jolie company, Robin Hood is still an inherent part of hero myths. The noble thief became a popular archetype, but Robin can be considered the source.



That is the most metro Robin Hood, EVAR, dude.  Wouldn't a nice swashbuckling shot of Errol Flynn have sufficed?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 13, 2005)

97. Leto II the God Emperor






Biography: The son of Paul Atreides, Leto II had genetic memory and the distinction of being the God Emperor.  He took the leap that Muad'Dib couldn't and bonded with the sand trout that gave him invulnerability.  Leto II ushered in humanity's Golden Path.  He did it by conquering and cowing any and all who opposed him.  Not really the makings of a hero, right?  Many would even say he wasn't.  However, he sat on the Lion throne for 3500 years and willingly gave it up.  Through genetic manipulation and the guidance of the many ghola Duncans, Leto II created the bloodline that would forever make it impossible for anyone with prescience to cruelly rule humanity as he did, as Muad'Dib did (however briefly), and as the Bene Gesserit and Bene Tleilaxu would have.  Through him, the Bene Gesserit were able to breed sandworms on other palents so that the whims of those who controlled spice could no longer hurt humanity.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Aug 13, 2005)

97. Wesley, the Dread Pirate Roberts

Now there's a guy who was down, but not out.  Climber of the Cliffs of Insanity!  Smiter of R.O.U.S.es!  Craftier than the Sicilian!  Able to out-wrestle the Turk!  And he's not left-handed, either!  Nothing could prevent this man from regaining the Princess Buttercup, his True Love.  Not even being mostly dead.  True Love is the greatest thing in the Universe... except for a nice M.L.T.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Aug 13, 2005)

98. Jen the Gelfling (the Dark Crystal)

Jen, though courageous, has been raised by the gentle Mystics, and upbringing perhaps not ideally suited to go out into a dangerous world to find the missing shard of the Dark Crystal.  He finds another Gelfling, Kira, along the way, and the two must work against the plots of the evil Skekses to find a way to repair the Crystal before the whole world comes to an end.  Both Jen and Kira seem small and weak compared to the enemies they face, their courage and steadfastness see them through to the dawn of a new day.

EDITED: to reflect the "individuals only" rule


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 13, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> 92. The Blues Brothers
> 
> (hopefully an exception to the 'no groups' rule)




Sorry, man.  Individuals only, otherwise I would have nominated Bill & Ted by now.

Because of this, the count is actually up to 98 now, not 99.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Aug 13, 2005)

99. Perseus

Man, it was tough to find decent artwork of this guy that would pass Grandma's mustre.  Those ancient Greeks out to be ashamed of themselves 

But seriously, this guy is the archetype all Greek heroes were trying to match.  A hopeless quest aided by the gods.  Flying on the back of Pegasus  The loan of Hermes' winged sandals, Athena's shield, and Hades' Helm of Invisibility.  (Man, that sounds like some other genre entirely... can't quite put my finger on it...)  In the end, he defeats the Monster, gets the girl, and doesn't get uppity with the gods (unlike _some_ heroes who seem to forget their place `cough` Theseus `cough` )


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 13, 2005)

100. Duncan Idaho











Biography:  Duncan was the man behind the scenes.  He was the man to mediate first contact and relations between the Fremen and DUke Atreides, father to Paul.  Later, he was killed and brought back as a ghola by teh Bene Tleilaxu to get close to Paul and kill him.  He overcame the programming given to him and became a dear friend and advisor to Paul.  When Paul went into the desert, Duncan became the consort to ALia.  He recognized the emrgence of the Abomination and ultimately worked to bring Alia back only to meet with failure.  Duncan was then repeatedly brought back as a ghola throughout the reign of Leto II.  He served as the conscious to the House Atreides no matter who he served.


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Aug 13, 2005)

Edit: Move along, nothing to see here....


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Aug 13, 2005)

101. Sir Lancelot 






The mightiest knight on life, Lancelot had sworn to only serve a king that had bested him in single combat. When Arthur did just that, he was overjoyed that he had finally found a king worthy of his sword. He served Arthur and Britain faithfully - until the day when he could no longer deny his feelings for Arthur's queen, Guinevere. What resulted was war between Camelot and Joyous Gard (Lancelot's castle). This lasted until Arthur was forced to deal with the threat of Mordred's army. When battle between Arthur and his son broke out, Lancelot wasted no time in riding to his king's aid. He died during the last battle between Arthur and Mordred.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 13, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> Just a heads-up people, but we're actually up to number 70 now because Thrall and Corwin of Amber both got marked as number 16.




D'OH! That's my bad. Really, I can count.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 13, 2005)

We have King Arthur two times, it seems. 

Oh, and anyone found good pics for Necroscope or Rand Al'thor?

Oh, and who else doesn't like my Robin? He is from one of older movies.


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Aug 13, 2005)

Well, I guess that calls for a big ol'



*D'OH!*



So, we're at 101 (Lancelot).


...and here I thought I was being _so_ cool for being the one to post King Arthur. Firking Ding Blast!.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 13, 2005)

Dark Jezter, is it okay to post artwork related to the hero if I can't find a honest pic? 

In case of Harry Keogh  I found a good artwork of random Vamphyri, one of Harry's enemies though this hero became the monster just at the end of series:


----------



## reveal (Aug 13, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> We have King Arthur two times, it seems.




I only see him once.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I only see him once.




Because Aris edited his post, the one at the bottom of third page.


----------



## reveal (Aug 13, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Because Aris edited his post, the one at the bottom of third page.




Ah.... Definitely a hero then.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 13, 2005)

102. Nathan Kiklu/Keogh, the second Necroscope. From Vampire World Trilogy by Brian Lumley.

Born in the cursed world, where humans were forced to live a pathetic existence, hiding from Vamphires, who used them as food, slaves, and material for creating monsters, Nathan didn't know that he was the son of legendary Necroscope, and inherited his powers, including an ability to speak with the death. But death feared him, just as at the end they feared his father. Nathan witnessed teririble evil and cruelty of Vamphires, losing his mather and brother, Nestor, who became a Vamphire Lord and dreaded Necromancer, torturing the death for their secrets.

Nathan's brother threw him through the Hellgate, which led him to Earth, whe he finally discovered his father's legacy,  returning to his world with new powers, weapons and friends, to reunite with his true love, Misha. In epic battle, Nathan defeated his brother and saved his soul, destroying Vamphires and healing the Vamphire world after millenias of suffering. 

Here is art of him and his brother(at the bottom):


----------



## Klaus (Aug 13, 2005)

*103 - Sir Galahad*






Sir Galahad was one of the knights of King Arthur's Round Table in Arthurian legend. He was the bastard son of Sir Lancelot and Elaine of Corbenic, and he was renowned for his gallantry and purity.

According to legend, Galahad was one of only three knights to find the Holy Grail (the others being Percival and Bors). After finding the Grail, Galahad is said to have been taken to heaven in divine standing.

Sir Galahad's conception comes about when Lady Elaine magically disguises herself as Queen Guinevere, Sir Lancelot's true love, and tricks him into bed. Ashamed of what had happened, Sir Lancelot abandons the child and his mother to go off on foreign adventures. Galahad is placed in the care of his great aunt, the abbess at a nunnery, and is raised there.

Galahad was Lancelot's original name, but it had been changed when he was a child. The son was prophecied to surpass his father in valor and achieve the Holy Grail.

Upon reaching adulthood, Galahad is reunited with his father, who knights him. He is then brought to King Arthur's court at Camelot during the feast of Pentecost. Without realising the danger he was putting himself in, Sir Galahad walks over to the Round Table amidst the revelry and takes his seat at the Siege Perilous. This place had been kept vacant for the sole person who would accomplish the quest of the Holy Grail; for anyone else sitting there, it would prove to be immediately fatal. Needless to say, Sir Galahad survives the event, which is witnessed by King Arthur and his knights. The king then asks the young knight to perform a test which involves pulling a sword from a stone. This he accomplishes with ease, and King Arthur swiftly proclaims Sir Galahad to be the greatest knight in the world. He is promptly invited to join the Order of the Round Table, and after a visit from the Holy Grail, the quest to find the famous object is set.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 13, 2005)

104. Gilgamesh

The epic tale of Gilgamesh was the first epic hero tale, originating as far as 2100 years BC in ancient Sumeria. He was the prototype for mythological heroeses, two-third God, one-third human, he was cursed by the godess Ishtar but managed to undertake the quest for immortality. Currently the film adaptation is being created.


----------



## The Serge (Aug 13, 2005)

*Bio:*  The Ringbearer of the War of the Ring of Middle-Earth, Frodo Baggins was charged by fate to carry The One Ring across Middle-Earth into the Land of Mordor and destroy it by casting it into the fires of Mount Doom wherein The Ring was forged.  Aided by the Fellowship of the Ring and ultimately by his friend and confidant, Samwise Gamgee, Frodo was overcome by the weight of The Ring at the last moment.  Fate again played a hand when the former hobbit, Smeagol/Gollum, still lusting after his "precious" bit off Frodo's ring-finger and The Ring and fell into the fires of Mount Doom, destroying The Ring and its master, the Dark Lord Sauron.  Frodo, once gravely wounded by Sauron's chief servant, the Witch-King of Angmar, never healed from his travails and, after three years in his beloved Shire, he was rewarded as one of the few non-Elves to travel into The West in the light of the Ainur.

Frodo is essentially a Christ-Figure at the highest calibre.  He undertook something due to faith and responsibility despite the fact that he and his fellow hobbits were not perceived as integral participants of Middle-Earth's conflicts.  He put not just his life, but his soul, on the line in order to save all of Middle-Earth.  Indeed, he carried the burden of the entire world until the moment The Ring was cast into the fire.  His ultimate failure is mitigated by the fact that of _all_ the Ringbearers and those exposed to The Ring, he was the only one (aside from Sam) to overcome its effects long enough to complete the task set before him.  Frodo is a true hero and his sacrifice earned him a place in Tolkien's heaven.


----------



## Renton (Aug 13, 2005)

*106. Gordon Freeman*







Mild-mannered, mute and goateed, Gordon Freeman is the hero of "Half-Life." As a generic labcoat-garbed, government-employed scientist, Freeman is a protagonist nerds across the country could finally identify with. Gordon's story began when a normal day working in an Area 51-style secret government lab known as Black Mesa unleashed alien invaders upon the unsuspecting scientists. Freeman was the only person able to fight wave after wave of aliens, zombies and Marines, and fight them he did. Later, Gordon is transported to the future to help the citizens of the futuristic and Orwellian "City 17" escape the oppression of their mysterious rulers.

(From http://www.dailyorange.com/media/pa...ick/Character.Bio.Gordon.Freeman-945528.shtml)


----------



## Renton (Aug 13, 2005)

*107. Vlad Taltos*






"I’d rather be running the game than playing it."

Vlad Táltos is the central character of a series of novels written by Steven Brust and set on the planet Dragaera. First introduced in the 1983 novel Jhereg as an assassin and mobster, Vlad has, over the course of nine subsequent novels, acquired many friends and enemies. Notable among these are his familiar Loiosh (a jhereg), and his (ex)-wife Cawti.

Although the majority of the citizens of the Dragaeran Empire are modified humans, Vlad is not. Since Dragaerans cannot grow facial hair, Vlad typically has a mustache, as an act of defiant individualism.

(from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vlad_Taltos)


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 13, 2005)

*108. Ralph Hinkley - The Greatest American Hero*






Ralph Hinley was a mild-mannered shoolteacher who was visited by aliens who gave him a suit that granted him superpowers. Unfortunately, he lost the instructions for the suit, which resulted in him learning its powers as he went along. When he flew, he flailed his arms and legs wildly through the air.

*Believe it or not,*
*I'm walking on air.*
*I never thought I could feel so free eee eee.*
*Flying away on a wing and a prayer.*
*Who could it be?*
*Believe it or not it's just me.*


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 13, 2005)

*109. Paladin - The Man In Black*






A former cavalry officer during the US Civil War, this hero lived at the Hotel Carlton in Frisco. He loved the arts, fine food, brandy, cigars, fine clothes and beautiful women. He could quote Shelley, Socrates or Shakespeare when appropriate. He spoke several languages, played piano and could compose symphonies.

When he changed into his black, with the silver chess piece on his holster (did I mention he could emulate the strategies of great military commanders in games of chess), he was all business. He was a champion of justice who was always tried to do what was right. He was a great fighter and there was no match for him with a gun.

He was the inspiration for Stephen King's Roland Deschain, the Gunslinger of the Dark Tower series.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 13, 2005)

110. Rambo

The toughest soldier America ever had.


----------



## Renton (Aug 13, 2005)

*111. Severian the Torturer*





"Indeed, it often seems to me that of all the good things in the world, the only ones humanity can claim for itself are stories and music."

Severian, a member of the guild of torturers who are the implementers of justice in the vast, decaying Commonwealth. As a journeyman, Severian falls victim to the great sin of his trade, mercy, as he eases the death of an upper class woman who has brought him both love and knowledge. He slips the Chatelaine Thecla a knife so that she may take her own life, and is banished by the guild to the provincial outpost of Thrax. Severian takes his leave of the boundless waste heap that is his home city of Nessus, and the game is afoot.

Urth has reverted to near barbarism, a vast autarchy of medieval squalor, where great ideological blocs labor at endless war.  All rests on the shoulders of a single man, a man with a perfect memory, who wanders the Wastes in search of a destiny he barely understands.
(from: http://www.strangewords.com/archive/newsun.html)


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 13, 2005)

*112. Sam Emerson*






Forced by his mother to move in with his grandfather in Sata Carla, the "murder capital of the world", a place where if "all the corpses were to stand up at once" there would be no room for the living, Sam Emerson is totally unprepared when he learns that his older brother Michael is a vampire. To find out how to combat the vampires of Santa Carla and save his brother, Sam wisely visits the comic book store owned by the parents of Edgar and Alan Frog. Together with the Frog brothers, Sam fights for "truth, justice and the American way."


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 13, 2005)

113- Wolverine- Little is known of Wolverine's past, save that it was fraught with pain and loss. Long ago, he trained as a samurai in Japan; later, he became WeaponX, an operative for the Canadian government. Today, Logan is an X-Man--using his animal-keen senses, healing factor and razor-sharp claws to help protect a world that fears and hates mutants.

Logan's life is shrouded in mystery, peppered with half-truths and anecdotal reports of unconfirmed sightings. His healing factor seems to act against the effects of aging -- which would explain why, as a man of more than 120 years, he appears to be in his mid-30s.

He now knows little of his past, except that he was working as an operative for the Canadian government when he accepted Professor X's offer to join the X-Men. Logan chose to stay on partly due to his belief in Xavier's vision for the co-existence of humans and mutants, and partly because of his attraction to Jean Grey. During his time with the X-Men, Logan has worked to regain his lost memories, but virtually every answer leads him to even more new questions.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 13, 2005)

114- Rorschach 

My favorite character in Watchmen.
Rorschach is an extreme example of moral absolutism, who believes in an unalterable moral code that requires the strict and severe punishment of any infraction. His opposition to the evil of crime is contrasted with his total lack of empathy for criminals, whom he treats as non-human, and his disdain for conventional law, government, and the police, and conventional morality, being willing to torture or execute criminals in the pursuit of his aims. Rorschach is thus himself strangely inhuman and not entirely "good". His view of the world is in "black and white". There are no shades of gray - thus reflecting the properties of the mask that he wears.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 13, 2005)

It seems that we could have 256 heroeses at this rate.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Aug 13, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Oh, and who else doesn't like my Robin? He is from one of older movies.



Sorry about that, Melkor.  For some reason that pic sent my fiancee and I into the giggles.  It's probably not THAT bad, really.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 13, 2005)

*115. Jack Bauer*






From Wikipedia:

Bauer graduated with a bachelor's degree in English literature from UCLA, and a master's degree in criminology and law from UC Berkeley.

After finishing university, he worked as a Los Angeles Police Department SWAT team member, and in the U.S. Army's elite Delta Force. Apparently, Bauer also did fieldwork for the Central Intelligence Agency before being seconded to its domestic branch, the Counter Terrorist Unit.

Bauer held the position of Director of CTU Los Angeles during the attempted assassination of President (then Senator) David Palmer.  Eighteen months later, Bauer was called back to duty by President Palmer to help CTU stop a terrorist group known as Second Wave from detonating a nuclear bomb in Los Angeles. Jack was appointed Director of Field Operations by new CTU Los Angeles Director Tony Almeida.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 13, 2005)

Just as an FYI -- I added a quote for Sethra, and a picture for Wes (from Angel).


----------



## reveal (Aug 13, 2005)

#116 - *Professor "X" (Charles Xavier)* - Xmen

Xavier is considered one of the most powerful mutants on Earth due to his psionic powers. Xavier can read, control, and influence human minds, and cast illusions. He can also detect the presence of other mutants. A natural genius, he is also a leading authority on genetics, mutation, and psionic powers, has considerable expertise in other life sciences, and is highly talented in creating equipment for utilizing and enhancing psionic powers. He is 6 feet tall, weighs 185 pounds, has brown eyes, and his hair was originally blond.

Xavier has devoted his life to helping mutants learn to live with their powers, and to helping mutants and normal humans coexist peacefully and without fear of one another.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 13, 2005)

*117. The Wraith*






Jake is killed by a group of "road pirates" for sleeping with their leader's girlfriend, Keri. He comes back with a vengeance and an awesome car to kill the members of the gang.  When he kills them , he leaves their bodies intact, but takes their eyes and their soul.


----------



## reveal (Aug 13, 2005)

Who the heck is the Wraith?


----------



## reveal (Aug 13, 2005)

#118 - *Ash* - Army of Darkness

He didn't want to be there. He had an attitude and let everyone know it. But, in the end, he did what was right and saved the castle from certain death. And he's just so damned cool.   

"Hail to the king, baby."


----------



## reveal (Aug 13, 2005)

#119 - *Spongebob Squarepants* - The Spongebob Squarepants Movie

He travelled through monsters and certain death to find King Neptunes crown. In the end, he saved the town from Plankton with a righteous, rockin' tune.   

"I'm a goofy goober!"


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 13, 2005)

*120. Max Rockatansky - The Road Warrior*






Mad Max Rockatansky was a police officer in the outback of Australia who killed a gang leader during a high speed pursuit. Te gang leader's brother kills his partner, then tracks down and kills Max's family. Max steals his police car and becomes a vigilante. As society disintegrates around him, Max is at first concerned only with his own survival, but gradually begins to care for those trying to survive around him. He helps a small community escape a brutal gang with their precious oil, which is greater than gold in Max's world. Max becomes a legend and symbol in his post-apocalyptic world.


----------



## Szatany (Aug 13, 2005)

*121. Optimus Prime*

Originally created by the Quintessons as part of their consumer goods line of robots. First named Orion Pax, he admired the Decepticons, unaware of the full extent of their plans. Just prior to the first Cybertronian Civil War, Orion was critically injured in a Decepticon attack. Transfered into a new body by Alpha Trion, he was renamed Optimus Prime. Sometime afterwards, he became the uncontested Autobot Leader. During his 4-million year deactivation period, other Autobots took his place on Cybertron, but upon his return, the leadership was given back to him.

Presumably, when he became Autobot Leader, the Autobot Matrix of Leadership was passed on to him from the previous commander.

Optimus Prime died in 2005 after a fierce battle with Megatron during a Decepticon invasion of Autobot City. The Matrix was passed to Ultra Magnus only seconds before Prime's death. He was reanimated temporarily by the Quintessons in 2006 for the express purpose of leading the Autobots into a trap. During this time, Rodimus Prime, the present Autobot Leader, returned the Matrix to him. Soon after, the Quintesson plot was revealed and Optimus, in an attempt to save the Autobots from the trap, piloted a ship to certain destruction after giving the Matrix once again to Rodimus.


----------



## Szatany (Aug 13, 2005)

*122. He-Man*

He-Man's true identity is Prince Adam, who was granted the power to transform into his alter-ego by the Sorceress. Prince Adam's pet is a cowardly green  (Large feline of forests in most of Asia having a tawny coat with black stripes; endangered) tiger named Cringer. When Adam changes to He-Man, Cringer becomes a giant (and brave) armored green tiger named Battle-Cat, who serves as He-Man's steed.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 13, 2005)

The Wraith is a movie starring Charlie Sheen.  The main character, Jake, was killed by a pack of street racers because he was dating the chick the leader wanted.  He came back as a teenager so he could wreak holy vengeance upon the gang.  Using his car, he challenged each to a race and killed them off; leaving their corpse in the same condition as he was in no matter how they died (some went off cliffs, two were killed in a garage).  He kills the leader, and gets the girl.  This was the grand entrance of the Turbo Interceptor, a pimped out car that was the coolness.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 13, 2005)

Szatany said:
			
		

> *122. He-Man*
> 
> He-Man's true identity is Prince Adam, who was granted the power to transform into his alter-ego by the Sorceress. Prince Adam's pet is a cowardly green  (Large feline of forests in most of Asia having a tawny coat with black stripes; endangered) tiger named Cringer. When Adam changes to He-Man, Cringer becomes a giant (and brave) armored green tiger named Battle-Cat, who serves as He-Man's steed.




Great choice, by why the heck did you use the pic from the horrible movie.  It does not favor the true he-man.  Then again you could have posted the one rom that awful space heman cartoon too.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 13, 2005)

Which cartoon?  Because the first one was cool.  The second cartoon series sucked harder than 1000 black holes.


----------



## Szatany (Aug 13, 2005)

*123. Haru, the Great White Ninja*

An elite society of Japanese warriors have prophesied that one day a blonde-haired, fair-skinned child will come to their village and lead them as a fighter of remarkable skill and bravery. So when an American child who fell overboard on an ocean liner washes up on their shores, they adopt him as one of their own and patiently instruct him in the ways of a ninja. Trouble is, the child, whom they name Haru, grows up to be fat, clumsy, not especially bright, and startlingly inept as a warrior. Undaunted, Haru struggles on with his ninja training, and when Alison (Nicolette Sheridan), a beautiful woman from America, requests a ninja fighter to return with her to the States and protect her from her criminal-minded boyfriend and his Yakuza associates, Haru eagerly accepts the assignment. Haru's minders see trouble brewing, so they secretly send along a fellow ninja, Gobei, to watch his back, although this hardly prevents Haru from posing a deadly menace to inanimate objects everywhere.


----------



## Szatany (Aug 13, 2005)

*124. B.A. Baracus*

Nicknamed "B.A." on acount of his 'bad attitude' (he used to enjoy beating up senior officers whilst in Vietnam), B.A. is possibly one of the nicest guys there is, devoting his little free time to helping poor children. B.A. is the team's mechanic and has a truly amazing talent for making impressive machinery e.g. a tank from a standard pipe and the odd matchstick! And he managed to achieve this despite the weight of jewellery on his hands and around his neck - an amount that would have caused any mortal man to just keel over.
      Still, B.A. did have his one weakness - flying. He, on no accounts, would get on a 'plane while conscious ("I die before I fly"), so it fell to the rest of the team to knock him out first (a swift tap on the back of the head with a wrench or an injection would usually do it). However, even though he wouldn't fly, he was the A-Teams driver and dedicated a lot of time to the van. B.A. also never got along too well with Murdock who he would often call "a crazy fool" before trying to throttle him.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 13, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> Which cartoon?  Because the first one was cool.  The second cartoon series sucked harder than 1000 black holes.



There were three cartoons.

1. cartoon was the orignal incarnation and was awesome.
2. second one was some wierd he-man in space cartoon.  He never changed into adam and he rarely fought with a sword.  He had a "laser". 
3. cartoon was the one they created three years ago.  It was close to the original but made eternia a more dark place.   It was pretty good and it  introduced a number of old characters.  But it was a nostalgia cartoon for us that never picked up.


----------



## Szatany (Aug 13, 2005)

*125. Jack O'Neill*

Colonel Jonathan "Jack" O'Neill is (was) commanding officer of team SG-1. When he joined the Air Force at 18 years of age, O'Neill proved himself to be an exceptional and gifted airman and was later assigned to a special forces unit. He resigned from service when his son Charlie died by accidentally shooting himself with O'Neill's gun. O'Neill never recovered from the loss, which drove his wife to eventually leave him. O'Neill was recalled by his former commanding officer to go through the Stargate precisely because of his willingness to die. Instead, the mission gave him a new desire to live.


----------



## Szatany (Aug 13, 2005)

126. RoboCop/Alex Murphy

RoboCop was formerly a dedicated police officer by the name of Alex Murphy, played by Peter Weller. Murphy was married with one son, and was unknowingly transferred to a different precinct in Detroit by OCP. He was on the list of potential "volunteers" for OCP's Robocop project, which was the primary reason for his transfer.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 13, 2005)

*127. Mack Bolan - The Executioner*






Mack Bolan was a Vietnam War hero whose family was killed by the mafia. He went on to seek vengeance on the mob and then took on terror organizations worldwide while affiliated with the Stony Man organization.

Bolan has appeared in over 300 novels and The Punisher was based on him (right down to the weapons, battle van and equipment).


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 13, 2005)

*128. Inigo Montoya*






Inigo Montoya spent his life hunting the six-fingered man who killed his father, Domingo Montoya, one of the world's greatest swordmakers. He eventually gets his vengeance with the help of Wesley and Fezzik. He is a great swordsman.


----------



## Szatany (Aug 13, 2005)

If we go for 256 (which I hope because I have many heroes yet to post), then:

*129. Marty McFly*

Marty McFly, a teenage boy, is accidentally sent 30 years back in time. Here he finds out how his parents lived their teenage lives. Marty interferes with his parents past and it effects his later existence. Marty must now fix his parents relationship and get back to the future before it is to late.


----------



## Szatany (Aug 13, 2005)

*130. Hercules/Heracles*

Hercules was both the most famous hero of ancient times and the most beloved. More stories were told about him than any other hero. Hercules was worshipped in many temples all over Greece and Rome.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 13, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> 114- Rorschach




We already have a Rorschach.


----------



## Szatany (Aug 13, 2005)

*131. Captain America*

Steve Rogers, a victim of polio, is Injected with the super soldier formula to become Captain America, number one weapon against the Nazi menace of World War II and the evil super-spy the Red Skull. During a battle with the Red Skull, the defeated captain is tied to a flying bomb and the course set for Washington DC. Cap smashes the flight mechanism and the rocket crash lands in Alaska. He is frozen in Ice for decades and when he is defrosted in the modern age finds the Red Skull still operating as a Mafia style crimeboss. Once more our hero must battle his old adversary to save the free world.


----------



## Szatany (Aug 13, 2005)

132. Daredevil

Young Matt Murdock loses his sight in a freak accident when a truck, swerving to avoid hitting Matt, spills bio-medical waste into his eyes. Matt, now blinded, discovers his other senses are heightened to superhuman levels, and he commits himself to honing his new abilities. When his father - boxer Jack Murdock - is murdered for refusing to throw a fight, Matt seeks vengeance, and takes on a secret identity as Daredevil, the Man Without Fear.

Together with his friend, Foggy Nelson, Matt opened up a law office in New York City's Hell's Kitchen, where he defends the innocent by day, and battles crime by night as Daredevil.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 13, 2005)

Sorry folks, but we're stopping at 128.  Because Rorscharch was nominated twice and people continued to count him in their numbers, though, Marty McFly was the actual number 128.  I will set up the first voting round later.  In the meantime, here is the list:

*Hero Master List*

1. Conan the Cimmerian
2. Batman
3. Hong Kong Phooey
4. Dudley Do-Right
5. Sethra Lavode
6. Luke Skywalker
7. Buffy Summers
8. Miles Vorkosigan
9. Indiana Jones
10. Superman
11. Malcolm Reynolds (Firefly)
12. Croaker (Black Company)
13. Sam Vimes
14. Samwise Gamgee
15. Gamera
16. Thrall (Warcraft)
17. Corwin of Amber
18. Richard Sharpe
19. Sherlock Holmes
20. Maui
21. CuChulainn
22. The Doctor
23. Flash Gordon
24. John Crichton
25. Aeryn Sun
26. Arthur Dent
27. Wonder Woman
28. Superboy
29. Agent Dale Cooper 
30. Captain Adama
31. Atticus Finch
32. James Bond
33. The Terminator (Terminator 2)
34. Beowulf
35. Rocky Balboa
36. Ellen Ripley
37. Robin Hood
38. Angel
39. Drizzt Do'Urden
40. Spider-Man
41. Hercules
42. Wicket
43. Anakin Skywalker
44. Hellboy
45. King Arthur
46. Harry Keogh
47. Han Solo
48. Speed Racer
49. Austin Powers
50. Professor Albus Dumbledore
51. Neo
52. Captain James T. Kirk
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard
54. Obi-Wan Kenobi
55. Honor Harrington
56. Carl Kolchak
57. Captain Benjamin Sisko
58. Odysseus
59. Don Quixote
60. Spike
61. The Lone Ranger
62. Wesley Wyndham Pryce
63. Elminster
64. Doc Savage
65. Parksenarion
66. Alice (Alice in Wonderland)
67. Captain Marvel
68. The Shadow
69. Mario
70. The Punisher
71. John Carter of Mars
72. Captain America
73. Tarzan
74. Aragorn
75. Gandalf the Grey
76. John Sheridan
77. Rincewind
78. The Man with No Name
79. The Phantom
80. Delenn
81. Trinity
82. Solomon Kane
83. Yoda
84. El Borak
85. Granny Weatherwax
86. Godzilla
87. Connor MacLeod
88. Thor
89. Ozymandias
90. Rorschach
91. The Hulk
92. The Tick
93. Nolan Benholm
94. Jackie Chan
95. Link (Legend of Zelda)
96. Leto II
97. Wesley (The Princess Bride)
98. Jen the Gelfling
99. Perseus
100. Duncan Idaho
101. Sir Lancelot
102. Nathan Kiklu
103. Sir Galahad
104. Gilgamesh
105. Frodo Baggins
106. Gordon Freeman
107. Vlad Taltos
108. Ralph Hinkley
109. The Man in Black
110. John Rambo
111. Severain the Torturer
112. Sam Emerson
113. Wolverine
114. Jack Bauer
115. Professor X
116. The Wraith
117. Ash (Army of Darkness)
118. Spongebob Squarepants
119. Max Rockatansky
120. Optimus Prime
121. He-Man
122. Haru, the Great White Ninja
123. Baracus
124. Jack O'Neill
125. RoboCop
126. Mack Bolan
127. Inigo Montoya
128. Marty McFly


----------



## Szatany (Aug 13, 2005)

*133. Judge Dredd*

There are no more lawyers, no more trials, no more appeals. There is no need: Judge Dredd (Sylvester Stallone), the most legendary and feared of the Judges, is the judge, the jury and the executioner. He is the law! Dredd must face a new danger when the Law itself, corrupted from within, frames him for murder. With the help of Judge Hershey (Diane Lane) and small-time criminal Fergie (Rob Schneider), Dredd must battle his way out of trouble and save the city from his ruthless arch enemy Rico.






Edit: Fine, as you wish.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 13, 2005)

Could you follow the tradition of the Villain Thread and list where each is from and any other names they may have in the master list, especially for the more obscure ones?

I will do the ones I know well enough:



			
				Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> *Hero Master List*
> 
> 1. Conan the Cimmerian
> 2. Batman
> ...




I know I did some obvious ones, but there are some that I don't know and having the origin in parentheses helps.

DM


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 13, 2005)

I mentioned the origin of Harry Keogh and his son Nathan in the entries. They are both Necroscopes from Necroscope series by Brian Lumley, that deserve to be more popular(which is my goal, I doubt they will make past first round).


----------



## Fajitas (Aug 13, 2005)

An additional clarifying note:  You may want to refer to #30, "Captain Adama" as "Captain Apollo" or "Captain Lee 'Apollo' Adama", to avoid confusion between him and "Commander Adama", who is his father and, though also a hero, a very different kind of one.

You may also want to specify that this is the Apollo from the new Battlestar Galactica, to avoid confusion with the one from the original series, again, a very different kind of hero.


----------



## Endur (Aug 14, 2005)

Fajitas said:
			
		

> You may also want to specify that this is the Apollo from the new Battlestar Galactica, to avoid confusion with the one from the original series, again, a very different kind of hero.




Its my understanding that when we vote for a character, we are voting for all of his appearances (or whichever appearance you like most).  So, when you vote for Captain Apollo, as the voter, you get to pick whether you are voting for the original Captain Apollo, the new Captain Apollo, or both.

That appears to be the process that people followed for Darth Vader in the villain series.  Some people voted for him based on episodes 4-6, some voted based on episodes 1-3, and some voted based on episodes 1-6.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 14, 2005)

Ultimate Sidekick posted
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2489807#post2489807


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 14, 2005)

DarkJezter said:
			
		

> *(From the "Man With No Name" entry, above)*
> On an intresting side note, the Man With No Name was the inspiration for the character Roland of Gilead in Stephen King's epic Dark Tower series of novels.






			
				wolf70 said:
			
		

> *(From the Paladin entry)*
> 
> He was the inspiration for Stephen King's Roland Deschain, the Gunslinger of the Dark Tower series.




So which one was the real inspiration, or was it a combination of both?


----------



## Renton (Aug 14, 2005)

*nada*

Doh! wrong thread


----------



## stevelabny (Aug 14, 2005)

so i finish reading the villain thread and somehow see that that this thread is up and complete before i ever laid eyes on it.

and i have to say...BAD JOB PEOPLE.

this nominations list alone is more awful than any of the upsets that happened in the villain contest. 2 Watchmen?  It's a 12 issue mini-series! 3 Knights of the Round Table? Why?  
Comic Book villains did real well, and Flash, Green Lantern and Daredevil get left off the list? 

What about Zorro? Snake-Eyes? Dumbledore got nominated but Harry didnt? 

Also...the pictures. Dear god, why would you guys use pictures of live-action He-Man and live-action Tick?  And that Robin Hood? 

I  just hope that all these random characters from novels that nobody ever read get paired off against heroes who deserve to move on. 

I know I nominated some strange villains, but I was trying to hit the important non-obivous genre spots. Some of these picks are just bizarre.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 14, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> 114- Rorschach




Rorschach has already been nominated, in the same post that Ozymandias was nominated. (Not sure of the number offhand).


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 14, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> What about Zorro? Snake-Eyes? Dumbledore got nominated but Harry didnt?




Crap- we missed Snake Eyes?

Did we get the Lone Ranger at least? 

(Now I'm wishing I'd nominated Thomas Magnum and Jim Rockford...)


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 14, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> so i finish reading the villain thread and somehow see that that this thread is up and complete before i ever laid eyes on it.
> 
> and i have to say...BAD JOB PEOPLE.
> 
> ...




Are you perhaps making references to some nominations of mine? It is your fault that you haven't read Necroscope series, I love them. There are Vamphires there that could eat Dracula for breakfast. And i am popularizing them, I hope. 

And my Robin Hood is sexy!

But I really think we don't have enough. Zorro is definately big omission.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 14, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> so i finish reading the villain thread and somehow see that that this thread is up and complete before i ever laid eyes on it.
> 
> and i have to say...BAD JOB PEOPLE.
> 
> ...



 Well, if you find everybody's choices so awful, then maybe you'll put your money where your mouth is and refrain from voting or commenting during the voting rounds.


----------



## stevelabny (Aug 14, 2005)

well that would be counter-productive. there are still heroes on this list worth voting for, theres just lots that arent. It makes more sense to vote to backup my opinion.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 14, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> well that would be counter-productive. there are still heroes on this list worth voting for, theres just lots that arent. It makes more sense to vote to backup my opinion.




Yes, but if your basis of worthiness is only popularity, I think you are overacting.


----------



## El Ravager (Aug 14, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> well that would be counter-productive. there are still heroes on this list worth voting for, theres just lots that arent. It makes more sense to vote to backup my opinion.





And since you came here with a bit of a mean attitude, it makes sense that we will hope you would not participate.  :/

=====
El Rav


----------



## stevelabny (Aug 14, 2005)

who's being mean?

Just because some people that I "hang out" with do something that I think is dumb, does not mean I'm being mean. 

Imagine we were all sitting around playing d&d and eating junk food, and then one of us says "I think that Bea Arthur is hot" and then someone else says "Eww, youre crazy. Why not go after a hot chick instead, stupid?" 

This is not mean, this is not personal. While the opinion (bea arthur being hot) is being considered crazy and stupid, it does mean that the person WITH the opinion is crazy and stupid in any other circumstance. 

EnWorld = a hangout. Other posters = people I am hanging out with.

There is nothing mean or personal behind any disagreements I have with any ridiculous statements people make about fictional characters. How could there be? 

Any perceived "meanness" is the sarcasm and teasing that go along with any friendly relationship.

Author's note: If you are Bea Arthur, please do no take personal offense to me calling you ugly. I'm sure you've got a great personality.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 14, 2005)

wolf70 said:
			
		

> Could you follow the tradition of the Villain Thread and list where each is from and any other names they may have in the master list, especially for the more obscure ones?




{adding the ones I know, including some incredibly obvious ones}

Hero Master List

1. Conan the Cimmerian (Robert Howard's novels, Conan movies)
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies)
3. Hong Kong Phooey
4. Dudley Do-Right (The Rocky & Bullwinkle Show)
5. Sethra Lavode (Steven Brust's Dragaera novels)
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars)
7. Buffy Summers (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
8. Miles Vorkosigan (Lois McMaster Bujold's Vorkosigan novels)
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies)
10. Superman (Superman comics, Superman movies, Smallville, Lois & Clark, Superman TV series)
11. Malcolm Reynolds (Firefly)
12. Croaker (Glen Cook's Black Company novels)
13. Sam Vimes (Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels)
14. Samwise Gamgee (Lord of the Rings)
15. Gamera
16. Thrall (Warcraft)
17. Corwin of Amber (Roger Zelany's Amber novels)
18. Richard Sharpe
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories)
20. Maui
21. CuChulainn (Celtic mythology)
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who)
23. Flash Gordon
24. John Crichton
25. Aeryn Sun
26. Arthur Dent (Hitchhiker's Guide)
27. Wonder Woman (comics, TV show)
28. Superboy (comics)
29. Agent Dale Cooper 
30. Captain Adama (the new Battlestar Galactica)
31. Atticus Finch (To Kill a Mockingbird)
32. James Bond (movies, Ian Flemming's stories)
33. The Terminator (Terminator 2)
34. Beowulf (mythology)
35. Rocky Balboa (Rocky movies)
36. Ellen Ripley (Alien)
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies)
38. Angel (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
39. Drizzt Do'Urden (Forgotten Realms novels)
40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows)
41. Hercules (mythology, movies, TV show)
42. Wicket (Return of the Jedi)
43. Anakin Skywalker (Star Wars: The Phantom Menace)
44. Hellboy (comics, movie)
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels)
46. Harry Keogh
47. Han Solo (Star Wars)
48. Speed Racer (TV series)
49. Austin Powers (movies)
50. Professor Albus Dumbledore (Harry Potter)
51. Neo (Matrix)
52. Captain James T. Kirk (Star Trek)
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation)
54. Obi-Wan Kenobi (Star Wars)
55. Honor Harrington (David Weber's novels)
56. Carl Kolchak
57. Captain Benjamin Sisko (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine)
58. Odysseus (mythology)
59. Don Quixote
60. Spike (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel)
61. The Lone Ranger
62. Wesley Wyndham Pryce (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel)
63. Elminster (Forgotten Realms novels)
64. Doc Savage
65. Parksenarion (Elizabeth Moon's Deed of Paksenarion)
66. Alice (Alice in Wonderland)
67. Captain Marvel (comics)
68. The Shadow
69. Super Mario (Mario Brothers video games)
70. The Punisher (comics, movie)
71. John Carter of Mars
72. Captain America (comics)
73. Tarzan
74. Aragorn (Lord of the Rings)
75. Gandalf the Grey (Lord of the Rings)
76. John Sheridan (Babylon 5)
77. Rincewind (Discworld)
78. The Man with No Name
79. The Phantom
80. Delenn (Babylon 5)
81. Trinity (Matrix)
82. Solomon Kane
83. Yoda (Star Wars)
84. El Borak
85. Granny Weatherwax (Discworld)
86. Godzilla (movies)
87. Connor MacLeod (Highlander)
88. Thor (mythology)
89. Ozymandias
90. Rorschach
91. The Hulk (comics, tv show, movie)
92. The Tick (comics, tv shows)
93. Nolan Benholm
94. Jackie Chan
95. Link (Legend of Zelda)
96. Leto II
97. Wesley (The Princess Bride)
98. Jen the Gelfling (The Dark Crystal)
99. Perseus (Greek mythology)
100. Duncan Idaho
101. Sir Lancelot (Arthurian mythology)
102. Nathan Kiklu
103. Sir Galahad (Arthurian mythology)
104. Gilgamesh (mythology)
105. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
106. Gordon Freeman
107. Vlad Taltos (Steven Brust's Dragaera novels)
108. Ralph Hinkley
109. Paladin - The Man in Black (Have Gun Will Travel)
110. John Rambo (Rambo movies)
111. Severain the Torturer
112. Sam Emerson (The Lost Boys)
113. Wolverine (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
114. Jack Bauer (24)
115. Professor X (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
116. The Wraith
117. Ash (Army of Darkness)
118. Spongebob Squarepants (tv show)
119. Mad Max Rockatansky (Mad Max, The Road Warrior)
120. Optimus Prime (Transformers)
121. He-Man (comics, tv shows)
122. Haru, the Great White Ninja
123. B.A. Baracus (A-Team)
124. Jack O'Neill
125. RoboCop
126. Mack Bolan (The Executioner)
127. Inigo Montoya (The Princess Bride)
128. Marty McFly (Back to the Future)


----------



## reveal (Aug 14, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> so i finish reading the villain thread and somehow see that that this thread is up and complete before i ever laid eyes on it.
> 
> and i have to say...BAD JOB PEOPLE.
> 
> ...




If you wanted more heroes you like, you should have nominated more.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks for the help, wolf70 and drothgery!  This should make things a lot easier.

And without further adeu, the first voting round...

1. Conan the Cimmerian (Robert Howard's novels, Conan movies) versus Parksenarion (Elizabeth Moon's Deed of Paksenarion)
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies) versus Alice (Alice in Wonderland)
3. Hong Kong Phooey versus Captain Marvel (comics)
4. Dudley Do-Right (The Rocky & Bullwinkle Show) versus The Shadow
5. Sethra Lavode (Steven Brust's Dragaera novels) versus Super Mario (Mario Brothers video games)
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars) versus The Punisher (comics, movie)
7. Buffy Summers (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) John Carter of Mars
8. Miles Vorkosigan (Lois McMaster Bujold's Vorkosigan novels) versus Captain America
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies) versus Tarzan 
10. Superman versus Aragorn (Lord of the Rings)
11. Malcolm Reynolds (Firefly) versus Gandalf the Grey (Lord of the Rings)
12. Croaker (Glen Cook's Black Company novels) versus John Sheridan (Babylon 5)
13. Sam Vimes (Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels) versus Rincewind (Discworld)
14. Samwise Gamgee (Lord of the Rings) versus The Man with No Name (Sergio Leone's _Dollars_ trilogy)
15. Gamera versus The Phantom
16. Thrall (Warcraft) versus Delenn (Babylon 5)
17. Corwin of Amber (Roger Zelany's Amber novels) versus Trinity (Matrix)
18. Richard Sharpe versus Solomon Kane
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories) versus Yoda (Star Wars)
20. Maui versus El Borak
21. CuChulainn (Celtic mythology) versus Granny Weatherwax (Discworld)
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who) versus Godzilla (movies)
23. Flash Gordon versus versus Marty McFly (Back to the Future)
24. John Crichton (Babylon 5) versus Connor MacLeod (Highlander)
25. Aeryn Sun verus Thor (Norse mythology, Marvel comics)
26. Arthur Dent (Hitchhiker's Guide) versus Ozymandias
27. Wonder Woman (comics, TV show) Rorschach
28. Superboy (comics) versus the Hulk
29. Agent Dale Cooper versus The Tick (comics, tv shows)
30. Captain Adama (the new Battlestar Galactica) versus Nolan Benholm
31. Atticus Finch (To Kill a Mockingbird) versus Jackie Chan
32. James Bond (movies, Ian Fleming's stories) versus Link (Legend of Zelda)
33. The Terminator (Terminator 2) versus Leto II (Children of Dune)
34. Beowulf (mythology) versus Wesley (The Princess Bride)
35. Rocky Balboa (Rocky movies) versus Jen the Gelfling (The Dark Crystal)
36. Ellen Ripley (Alien) versus Perseus (Greek mythology)
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies) versus Duncan Idaho (Dune)
38. Angel (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) versus Sir Lancelot (Arthurian mythology)
39. Drizzt Do'Urden (Forgotten Realms novels) versus Nathan Kiklu
40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows) versus Sir Galahad (Arthurian mythology)
41. Hercules (mythology, movies, TV show) versus Gilgamesh (mythology)
42. Wicket (Return of the Jedi) versus Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
43. Anakin Skywalker (Star Wars: The Phantom Menace) versus Gordon Freeman
44. Hellboy (comics, movie) versus Vlad Taltos (Steven Brust's Dragaera novels)
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels) versus Ralph Hinkley
46. Harry Keogh versus Paladin - The Man in Black (Have Gun Will Travel)
47. Han Solo (Star Wars) versus John Rambo (Rambo movies)
48. Speed Racer (TV series) versus Severain the Torturer
49. Austin Powers (movies) versus Sam Emerson (The Lost Boys)
50. Professor Albus Dumbledore (Harry Potter) versus Wolverine (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
51. Neo (Matrix) versus Jack Bauer (24)
52. Captain James T. Kirk (Star Trek) versus Professor X (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation) versus the Wraith
54. Obi-Wan Kenobi (Star Wars) versus Ash (Army of Darkness)
55. Honor Harrington (David Weber's novels) versus Spongebob Squarepants (tv show)
56. Carl Kolchak versus Mad Max
57. Captain Benjamin Sisko (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine) versus Optimus Prime (Transformers)
58. Odysseus (mythology) Versus He-Man (comics, tv shows)
59. Don Quixote versus Haru, the Great White Ninja
60. Spike (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel) versus B.A. Baracus (A-Team)
61. The Lone Ranger versus versus Jack O'Neill
62. Wesley Wyndham Pryce (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel) versus RoboCop
63. Elminster (Forgotten Realms novels) versus Mack Bolan (The Executioner)
64. Doc Savage versus Inigo Montoya (The Princess Bride)

Voting will close on the evening of Monday, August 16.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 14, 2005)

1. Conan the Cimmerian (Robert Howard's novels, Conan movies))
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies)
3. Hong Kong Phooey
4. The Shadow
5. Super Mario (Mario Brothers video games)
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars)
7. Buffy Summers (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
8. Captain America
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies)
10. Superman
11. Malcolm Reynolds (Firefly)
12. Sheridan
13. n/a
14. The Man with No Name (Sergio Leone's _Dollars_ trilogy)
15. The Phantom
16. Delenn (Babylon 5)
17. Trinity (Matrix)
18. n/a
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories)
20. n/a
21. CuChulainn (Celtic mythology)
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who)
23. Marty McFly (Back to the Future)
24. John Crichton (Babylon 5)
25. Aeryn Sun
26. Ozymandias
27. Rorschach
28. The Hulk
29. Agent Dale Cooper
30. Nolin Benholm It's Nol_i_n, with an I.
31. Atticus Finch (To Kill a Mockingbird)
32. James Bond (movies, Ian Fleming's stories)
33. The Terminator (Terminator 2)
34. Beowulf (mythology)
35. Rocky Balboa (Rocky movies)
36. Ellen Ripley (Alien)
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies)
38. Angel (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) versus Sir Lancelot (Arthurian mythology) _Great_ contest! Wish it had waited 'til later, for reasons that would be apparent if you were in my d20 Modern game. But I have to vote for Angel.
39. Drizzt Do'Urden (Forgotten Realms novels)
40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows)
41. Gilgamesh (mythology)
42. Wicket (Return of the Jedi) versus Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings) Bastard! Um . . . err . . . dammit! Frodo!
43. Gordon Freeman
44. Hellboy (comics, movie)
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels) versus Ralph Hinkley I vote no confidence!
46. Paladin - The Man in Black (Have Gun Will Travel)
47. Han Solo (Star Wars)
48. Speed Racer (TV series)
49. Austin Powers (movies)
50. Wolverine (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
51. Neo (Matrix)
52. Captain James T. Kirk (Star Trek)
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation)
54. Ash (Army of Darkness)
55. n/a
56. Mad Max
57. Optimus Prime (Transformers)
58. Odysseus (mythology)
59. Don Quixote
60. Spike (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel)
61. The Lone Ranger
62. Wesley Wyndham Pryce (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel)
63. Elminster (Forgotten Realms novels) versus Mack Bolan (The Executioner) Again, I vote no confidence.
64. Inigo Montoya (The Princess Bride)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 14, 2005)

1. Conan the Cimmerian 
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies)
3. Hong Kong Phooey
4. The Shadow
5. 
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars) 
7. John Carter of Mars
8. Captain America
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies) 
10. Superman
11. 
12. John Sheridan (Babylon 5)
13. 
14. Samwise Gamgee
15. The Phantom
16. Delenn (Babylon 5)
17. Corwin of Amber
18. Richard Sharpe
19. Yoda 
20. 
21. CuChulainn 
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who)
23. Flash Gordon
24. Connor MacLeod (Highlander)
25. Thor
26. Arthur Dent
27. Wonder Woman
28. the Hulk
29. The Tick (comics, tv shows)
30. 
31. Atticus Finch (To Kill a Mockingbird)
32. James Bond
33. The Terminator
34. Beowulf
35. Rocky Balboa (Rocky movies)
36. Ellen Ripley
37. Robin Hood
38. 
39. 
40. Spider-Man
41. Hercules
42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
43. Gordon Freeman
44. Hellboy
45. King Arthur
46. 
47. Han Solo
48. 
49. Sam Emerson (The Lost Boys)
50. Wolverine (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
51. Neo (Matrix) versus Jack Bauer (24)
52. Professor X (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation)
54. Obi-Wan Kenobi (Star Wars)
55. Honor Harrington 
56. Mad Max
57. Optimus Prime
58. Odysseus (mythology)
59. Don Quixote
60. Baracus (A-Team)
61. The Lone Ranger
62. RoboCop
63. 
64. Inigo Montoya (The Princess Bride)

A lot of my abstensions were based on not knowing one of the heroes and not liking the other well enough to choose them by default.  Others (Like in the Lancelot bracket) were due to disliking both (sorry Buffy fans  ).  Some characters I like, but didn't consider them heroes (Dumbledore, for example - he's a crutch for Harry to lean on, not the hero).  Beowulf vs. Wesley was the hardest choice for me.

Go CuChulainn!


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 14, 2005)

* the first voting round...*

1. Conan the Cimmerian (Robert Howard's novels, Conan movies) 
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies) 
3. Hong Kong Phooey 
4. The Shadow
5.  Super Mario (Mario Brothers video games)
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars) 
7.  John Carter of Mars
8.  Captain America
9. Tarzan - sorry Indy  
10. Superman 
11. Gandalf the Grey (Lord of the Rings)
12. Croaker (Glen Cook's Black Company novels) 
13. Sam Vimes (Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels) 
14. The Man with No Name 
15. The Phantom
16. 
17.  Trinity (Matrix)
18. Solomon Kane
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories) versus Yoda (Star Wars)
20. Maui  - um gotta support my ancestors ( and REH has Solomon Kane and Conan on the list so sacrificing El Borak isn't too outrageous)
21.  Granny Weatherwax (Discworld)
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who) 
23. Flash Gordon versus 
24. Connor MacLeod (Highlander)
25. Thor (Norse mythology, Marvel comics)
26. Arthur Dent (Hitchhiker's Guide) 
27. Wonder Woman 
28. the Hulk
29. The Tick (cartoon version NOT live action)
30. Captain Adama (the new Battlestar Galactica) 
31. Jackie Chan
32. James Bond (movies, Ian Fleming's stories) 
33. The Terminator (Terminator 2) 
34. Wesley (The Princess Bride) - hard but the difficulty of reading old english gives it to Wesley
35. Jen the Gelfling (The Dark Crystal)
36. Perseus (Greek mythology)
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies) 
38. Angel (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) 
39. 
40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows) 
41. Gilgamesh (mythology) - excellent match up here but the Sumerian wins
42. Wicket (Return of the Jedi) 
43. Gordon Freeman 
44. Hellboy (comics, movie) 
45. Ralph Hinkley
46. Paladin - The Man in Black (Have Gun Will Travel)
47. Han Solo (Star Wars) 
48. 
49. Sam Emerson (The Lost Boys)
50. Wolverine (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
51. Neo (Matrix) 
52. Captain James T. Kirk (Star Trek) 
53. the Wraith
54. Ash (Army of Darkness) - Obiwan was more Mentor than hero
55. Spongebob Squarepants (tv show)
56. Mad Max
57. Optimus Prime (Transformers)
58. Odysseus (mythology) 
59. Don Quixote 
60. B.A. Baracus (A-Team)
61. The Lone Ranger 
62. RoboCop
63. 
64. Doc Savage


----------



## drothgery (Aug 14, 2005)

1. Parksenarion (Elizabeth Moon's Deed of Paksenarion)
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies)
3. Captain Marvel (comics)
4. Dudley Do-Right (The Rocky & Bullwinkle Show)
5. Sethra Lavode (Steven Brust's Dragaera novels)
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars)
7. Buffy Summers (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
8. Miles Vorkosigan (Lois McMaster Bujold's Vorkosigan novels)
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies)
10. Aragorn (Lord of the Rings)
11. Malcolm Reynolds (Firefly)
12. Croaker (Glen Cook's Black Company novels)
13. Sam Vimes (Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels)
14. Samwise Gamgee (Lord of the Rings)
15. ?
16. Delenn (Babylon 5)
17. Corwin of Amber (Roger Zelany's Amber novels)
18. ?
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories)
20. ?
21. Granny Weatherwax (Discworld)
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who)
23. Flash Gordon
24. ?
25. ?
26. Arthur Dent (Hitchhiker's Guide)
27. Wonder Woman (comics, TV show)
28. Superboy (comics)
29. ?
30. Captain Adama (the new Battlestar Galactica)
31. Atticus Finch (To Kill a Mockingbird)
32. James Bond (movies, Ian Fleming's stories)
33. The Terminator (Terminator 2)
34. Wesley (The Princess Bride)
35. Rocky Balboa (Rocky movies)
36. Ellen Ripley (Alien)
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies)
38. Angel (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
39. Drizzt Do'Urden (Forgotten Realms novels)
40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows)
41. Hercules (mythology, movies, TV show)
42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
43. ?
44. Vlad Taltos (Steven Brust's Dragaera novels)
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels)
46. ?
47. Han Solo (Star Wars)
48. Speed Racer (TV series)
49. ?
50. Professor Albus Dumbledore (Harry Potter)
51. Neo (Matrix)
52. Professor X (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation)
54. Obi-Wan Kenobi (Star Wars)
55. ?
56. ?
57. Captain Benjamin Sisko (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine)
58. Odysseus (mythology)
59. Don Quixote
60. Spike (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel)
61. ?
62. Wesley Wyndham Pryce (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel)
63. Elminster (Forgotten Realms novels)
64. Inigo Montoya (The Princess Bride)

Comments
1 - Paks won't get many votes, but I always vote for the Paladin over the Barbarian.
5 - Mario will get votes because the video games are more popular than Brust's novels. But the plumber vs. the Dark Lady of Dzur Mountain? Besides, I had to vote for everyone I nominated.
11 - First one I had to think about. I'm going with Mal, because Aaragorn and Frodo are the heroes; Gandalf is the wise old advisor
13 - Interesting. Sam clearly wins here; he wants to be a good guy, if not a hero.
43 - taking a pass, as I don't want to vote for Ani, but don't know who the other guy is
49 - same goes for Austin Powers
57 - Prime's defintely the man, err, robot. But I loved DS9.
60 - Okay, I dislike both of these guys, but I liked Buffy & Angel more than the A-Team


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 14, 2005)

1. Conan the Cimmerian 
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies) 
3. Hong Kong Phooey 
4. The Shadow
5. Super Mario (Mario Brothers video games)
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars) 
7.  John Carter of Mars
8.  Captain America
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies) 
10. Aragorn (Lord of the Rings)
11. Malcolm Reynolds (Firefly) 
12.  John Sheridan (Babylon 5)
13. Sam Vimes (Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels) 
14. Samwise Gamgee (Lord of the Rings) 
15. Gamera 
16. Thrall (Warcraft) 
17.  Trinity (Matrix)
18.  Solomon Kane
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories)
20. Maui 
21.  Granny Weatherwax (Discworld)
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who) 
23. Flash Gordon versus 
24. Connor MacLeod (Highlander)
25.  Thor (Norse mythology, Marvel comics)
26. Arthur Dent (Hitchhiker's Guide) 
27. Rorschach
28.  the Hulk
29. The Tick (comics, tv shows)
30. Captain Adama (the new Battlestar Galactica)
31. Atticus Finch (To Kill a Mockingbird) 
32. James Bond (movies, Ian Fleming's stories) 
33. The Terminator (Terminator 2) 
34. Beowulf (mythology) 
35. Rocky Balboa (Rocky movies) 
36. Ellen Ripley (Alien) 
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies) 
38.  Sir Lancelot (Arthurian mythology)
39. Drizzt Do'Urden (Forgotten Realms novels) 
40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows) )
41. Hercules (mythology, movies, TV show) 
42.  Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
43.  Gordon Freeman
44. Hellboy (comics, movie) 
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels) 
46.  Paladin - The Man in Black (Have Gun Will Travel)
47. Han Solo (Star Wars) 
48. Speed Racer (TV series) 
49. Austin Powers (movies) )
50. Wolverine (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
51. Neo (Matrix) 
52. Captain James T. Kirk (Star Trek) 
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation) 
54.  Ash (Army of Darkness)
55. Honor Harrington (David Weber's novels) 
56. Mad Max
57.  Optimus Prime (Transformers)
58. Odysseus (mythology) 
59. Don Quixote 
60.  B.A. Baracus (A-Team)
61. The Lone Ranger 
62.  RoboCop
63. Elminster (Forgotten Realms novels) 
64. Inigo Montoya (The Princess Bride)

There were a lot more hard calls in this contest than in the Villains competition. Godzilla vs. Dr. Who? That's harsh.

Demiurge out.

Voting will close on the evening of Monday, August 16.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 14, 2005)

Round 1

1. Conan the Cimmerian (Robert Howard's novels, Conan movies) 
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies)
3. Hong Kong Phooey
4. Dudley Do-Right (The Rocky & Bullwinkle Show)
5. Super Mario (Mario Brothers video games)
6. The Punisher (comics, movie)
7. Buffy Summers (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
8. Captain America
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies)
10. Superman
11. Gandalf the Grey (Lord of the Rings)
12. John Sheridan (Babylon 5)
13. 
14. The Man with No Name (Sergio Leone's _Dollars_ trilogy)
15. Gamera
16. Thrall (Warcraft)
17. Trinity (Matrix)
18. 
19. Yoda (Star Wars)
20. 
21. CuChulainn (Celtic mythology)
22. Godzilla (movies)
23. Marty McFly (Back to the Future)
24. John Crichton (Babylon 5)
25. Thor (Norse mythology, Marvel comics)
26. Arthur Dent (Hitchhiker's Guide)
27. Wonder Woman (comics, TV show)
28. the Hulk
29. Agent Dale Cooper (TWIN PEAKS)
30. 
31. Atticus Finch (To Kill a Mockingbird)
32. Link (Legend of Zelda)
33. The Terminator (Terminator 2)
34. Beowulf (mythology)
35. Jen the Gelfling (The Dark Crystal)
36. Ellen Ripley (Alien)
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies)
38. Angel (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) 
39. Nathan Kiklu
40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows)
41. Hercules (mythology, movies, TV show)
42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
43. Gordon Freeman
44. Hellboy (comics, movie)
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels) 
46. Paladin - The Man in Black (Have Gun Will Travel)
47. Han Solo (Star Wars)
48. Speed Racer (TV series) 
49. Sam Emerson (The Lost Boys)
50. Wolverine (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
51. Neo (Matrix)
52. Professor X (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
53. the Wraith
54. Ash (Army of Darkness)
55. Honor Harrington (David Weber's novels)
56. Carl Kolchak
57. Captain Benjamin Sisko (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine)
58. Odysseus (mythology)
59. Don Quixote
60. Spike (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel) 
61. The Lone Ranger
62. Wesley Wyndham Pryce (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel) 
63. Mack Bolan (The Executioner)
64. Doc Savage


Don't forget, Thor was also in *Adventures in Babysitting*!    (#25)

Hong Kong Phooey is "the # 1 super guy!" (#3)

And, "All hail the King!" (#54)


----------



## Zweihänder (Aug 14, 2005)

1. Conan the Cimmerian
 2. Batman
 3. Captain Marvel
 4. The Shadow
 5. Super Mario
 6. The Punisher
 7. Buffy Summers
 8. Captain America
 9. Indiana Jones
 10. Superman
11. Malcolm Reynolds (Gandalf would start some flowery speech, and Mal would shoot him.  In the head.  Multiple times.)
 12. John Sheridan
 13. Neither.  Terry Pratchett is a stupid hack, whose characters are thin and grating.
 14. Samwise Gamgee
 15. The Phantom
 16. Thrall
 17. Trinity
 18. Solomon Kane
 19. Yoda
 20. Maui
 21. CuChulainn
 22. Godzilla (besides that thing where, y'know, he ISN'T A HERO)
23. Marty McFly (Flash is a pussy)
 24. John Crichton (who is from Farscape, not Babylon 5)
 25. Aeryn Sun (on general principle)
 26. Arthur Dent
 27. Wonder Woman
 28. Hulk (squish your head)
 29. The Tick
 30. Captain Adama
 31. Jackie Chan
 32. James Bond (the PP7 pwnz the bow, any day)
 33. Leto II
 34. Wesley
 35. Jen the Gelfling
 36. Perseus
 37. Duncan Idaho
 38. Sir Lancelot
 39. Nathan Kiklu (just because Drizzt pisses me off.  He's too much of a Gary Stu.)
 40. Spider-Man
 41. Gilgamesh
 42. Wicket (One nation under Wicket, yo.)
 43. Anakin Skywalker
 44. Hellboy
 45. King Arthur
 46. Paladin - The Man in Black
 47. Han Solo
 48. Severain the Torturer
 49. Austin Powers
 50. Professor Albus Dumbledore
 51. Neo
 52. Captain James T. Kirk (c'mon... it's KIRK)
 53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard
 54. Ash ("Shop smart, shop S-Mart")
 55. Honor Harrington
 56. Mad Max
 57. Optimus Prime
 58. He-Man
 59. Haru, the Great White Ninja
 60. B.A. Baracus (I PITY THE FOOL DON'T VOTE FOR T!!!)
 61. Jack O'Neill
 62. RoboCop
 63. Elminster
 64. Doc Savage

Man I wish I saw this thread earlier... I wanted to vote for Salvatore's best character: Cadderly Bonaduce


----------



## Endur (Aug 14, 2005)

1. Conan the Cimmerian (Robert Howard's novels, Conan movies) 
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies) 
3. Captain Marvel (comics)
4. The Shadow
5. Super Mario (Mario Brothers video games)
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars)
7. Buffy Summers (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) 
8. Captain America
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies) 
10. Superman 
11. Gandalf the Grey (Lord of the Rings)
12. John Sheridan (Babylon 5)
13. no opinion
14. Samwise Gamgee (Lord of the Rings)
15. The Phantom
16. Delenn (Babylon 5)
17. Trinity (Matrix)
18. no opinion
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories)
20. no opinion
21. CuChulainn (Celtic mythology) 
22. Godzilla (movies)
23. Flash Gordon 
24. Connor MacLeod (Highlander)
25. Thor (Norse mythology, Marvel comics)
26. Ozymandias
27. Wonder Woman (comics, TV show) 
28. the Hulk
29. Agent Dale Cooper 
30. Captain Adama (the new Battlestar Galactica) 
31. Jackie Chan
32. James Bond (movies, Ian Fleming's stories) 
33. The Terminator (Terminator 2) 
34. Beowulf (mythology) 
35. Rocky Balboa (Rocky movies) 
36. Perseus (Greek mythology)
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies) 
38. Sir Lancelot (Arthurian mythology)
39. Drizzt Do'Urden (Forgotten Realms novels) 
40. Sir Galahad (Arthurian mythology)
41. Hercules (mythology, movies, TV show) 
42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
43. Anakin Skywalker (Star Wars: The Phantom Menace) 
44. Hellboy (comics, movie) 
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels) 
46. Paladin - The Man in Black (Have Gun Will Travel)
47. Han Solo (Star Wars) 
48. Speed Racer (TV series) 
49. Austin Powers (movies) 
50. Professor Albus Dumbledore (Harry Potter)
51. Neo (Matrix)
52. Professor X (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation) 
54. Obi-Wan Kenobi (Star Wars) 
55. Spongebob Squarepants (tv show)
56. Mad Max
57. Optimus Prime (Transformers)
58. Odysseus (mythology) 
59. Don Quixote
60. Spike (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel) 
61. The Lone Ranger 
62. RoboCop
63. Elminster (Forgotten Realms novels) 
64. Doc Savage


Notes: 9, 10, 12, 14, 17,19, 40, 50, 52, and 60 were tough choices.
10. Superman vs. Aragorn could have been a semi-final.


----------



## Pale Violet Light (Aug 14, 2005)

1. Conan the Cimmerian (Robert Howard's novels, Conan movies) 
 2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies)
 3. Hong Kong Phooey 
 4. 
 5. Super Mario (Mario Brothers video games)
 6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars) 
 7. Buffy Summers (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) 
 8. 
 9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies)
 10. Aragorn (Lord of the Rings) (Superman is so super he's boring)
 11. Gandalf the Grey (Lord of the Rings)
 12. John Sheridan (Babylon 5)
 13. 
 14. Samwise Gamgee (Lord of the Rings) (tough one)
 15. The Phantom
 16. Thrall (Warcraft)
 17. Corwin of Amber (Roger Zelany's Amber novels)
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories) (You'd think after however many hundred years Yoda would have got a decent speech therapist)
 20. Maui (champion amongst fishermen)
 21. CuChulainn (Celtic mythology) (now he was one serious badass)
 22. The Doctor (Doctor Who)
 23. 
 24. Connor MacLeod (Highlander)
 25. 
 26. Arthur Dent (Hitchhiker's Guide)
 27. 
 28. 
 29. The Tick (comics, tv shows)
 30. 
 31. Atticus Finch (To Kill a Mockingbird)
 32. James Bond (movies, Ian Fleming's stories)
 33. 
 34. Beowulf (mythology) (sorry Wesley)
 35. 
 36. Ellen Ripley (Alien)
 37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies) (despite the camp-as-a-row-of-tents picture)
 38. Angel (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) (too many knights already)
 39. Drizzt Do'Urden (Forgotten Realms novels) (versus who?)
 40. Sir Galahad (Arthurian mythology)
 41. Hercules (mythology, movies, TV show) (tough one, but more familiar with Greek myth)
 42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
 43. 
 44. 
 45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels)
 46. 
 47. Han Solo (Star Wars) (I like heroes with at least four or five brain cells)
 48. Severain the Torturer
 49. Austin Powers (movies)
 50. Wolverine (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
 51. 
 52. Professor X (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
 53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation) (a weakness for bald men)
 54. Ash (Army of Darkness) (real tough, but I already picked Luke...)
 55. Spongebob Squarepants (tv show) (stupid overly-perfect b....)
 56. Mad Max
 57. Optimus Prime (Transformers) (nostalgia + cool voice)
 58. Odysseus (mythology) 
 59. Don Quixote
 60. Spike (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel) 
 61. The Lone Ranger (pity about Jack, and where was McGuyver?)
 62. 
 63. 
64. Inigo Montoya (The Princess Bride)

Many abstentions due to ignorance, or hating both equally.


----------



## Wombat (Aug 14, 2005)

1. Conan the Cimmerian -- the more archtypical of the two
2. Batman -- **sigh** I love Alice, but Batman is more heroic
3. Captain Marvel -- real hero over the fake
4. The Shadow -- Love Dudley, and Lamont has more than a whiff of brimstone about him, but The Shadow ends up more heroic
5. neither.  Don't know the former, can't stand the latter
6. Luke Skywalker -- Wormy, but only by a nose...
7. John Carter of Mars -- John Carter is far cooler    
8. Captain America -- real hero over the fake
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies) -- **ARGH** very tough!  Tarzan is _so_ cool,b but Indie is Indie 
10. Aragorn -- Strider is noble; Superman is boring
11. Gandalf the Grey -- Gandalf is noble; anything else out of Joss should be ignored completely  
12. neither.  Loath them both
13. Sam Vimes -- one is a real hero, the other is a craven coward
14. Samwise Gamgee -- Sam shows gumption, courage, and foresight; the other guy only kills folks, and not even for the best of reasons.  
15. The Phantom -- It's the purple suit.  I love it    The Phantom was the first "superhero" I really liked as a kid  
16. see #12
17. see #12
18. Richard Sharpe -- Does more with less, far more believable and human
19. Sherlock Holmes -- a muppet cannot compete with Holmes
20. Maui -- for all my Islander friends, MAUI!
21. CuChulainn -- Give me the Hound, the hero of the Tain, the ultimate embodiment of a roleplaying hero
22. The Doctor -- while there may be a little Godzilla in all of us, The Doctor is far more heroic
23. Flash Gordon -- Are we kidding?  He saved every one of us!
24. see #12
25. Thor -- but ONLY as the Norse god!
26. Neither is a hero, though Arthur is fun and Ozy is cool.  No vote here.
27. Rorschach -- the TRUE hero of The Watchmen!
28. the Hulk only because of what he is up against
29. The Tick -- very tough!  I love Cooper, but in the end I will never deny the snazzy of The Tick!
30. see #12
31. Atticus Finch -- out of all the figures on this list, Atticus is the single most heroic.
32. James Bond -- "Moneypenny, why is there a video character in my martini?"
33. see #12
34. Beowulf -- Ooooh... Wesley is very cool, and a great swashbuckler, but in the end I bow the the classic!
35. Jen the Gelfling -- not for Jen, per se, but because of what he was up against...
36. Perseus -- the tale of the gorgons was the first myth I knew all the way through!
37. Robin Hood -- a real hero of long standing versus a cardboard cutout
38. Sir Lancelot -- when in doubt, I always go Arthurian
39. see #12
40. Sir Galahad -- Spidey is very, very cool, but I love the Arthurians legends
41. Gilgamesh -- Classic matchup!  Herakles is great, but I give it to Gilgamesh strictly by age
42. Frodo Baggins -- A true hero, in every sense of the word, versus a teddybear
43. see #12
44. Hellboy -- BAM!  Gotta give it to the Fist!
45. King Arthur -- the most enduring myth-cycle in my life, the master of Camelot, the hope that springs etenal.
46. Paladin - The Man in Black -- I always liked that show  
47. Han Solo -- Okay, maybe some of his acting wasn't quite the thing, but at least he was better than the psychotic yelling mumbler
48. Severain the Torturer -- loathed Speed; love Severian.  Great story  
49. neither deserves a place here
50. Wolverine -- **sigh** Love Dumbledore, but there is something about Logan...
51. Jack Bauer -- why?  BECAUSE HE CAN ACT!
52. Captain James T. Kirk -- Kirk.  He goes where no man has gone before
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard -- Piccy ain't my fave, but prefer him to Wraith
54. Ash -- ...groovy...
55. Spongebob Squarepants -- because he is more believable and better written...
56. Carl Kolchak -- both are at best questionably heroic, but I loved The Night Stalker!
57. Captain Benjamin Sisko -- the greatest captain that Starfleet ever produced!
58. Odysseus -- oh please...  Let's get real here!
59. Don Quixote -- The man of La Mancha over all
60. see #12
61. The Lone Ranger -- Hi ho, Silver, away!
62. see #12
63. see #12
64. Inigo Montoya -- The Man of Bronze is very, very cool, but Inigo gets better lines


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 14, 2005)

1. Conan the Cimmerian (Robert Howard's novels, Conan movies)
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies)
3. Captain Marvel (comics)
4. Dudley Do-Right (The Rocky & Bullwinkle Show)
5. Super Mario (Mario Brothers video games)
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars)
7. Buffy Summers (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
8. Captain America
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies)
10. Superman
11. Malcolm Reynolds (Firefly)
12. Croaker (Glen Cook's Black Company novels)
13. Rincewind (Discworld)
14. The Man with No Name (Sergio Leone's _Dollars_ trilogy)
15. The Phantom
16. Thrall (Warcraft)
17. Corwin of Amber (Roger Zelany's Amber novels)
18. Richard Sharpe
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories)
20. Maui
21. CuChulainn (Celtic mythology)
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who)
23. Flash Gordon
24. Connor MacLeod (Highlander)
25. Thor (Norse mythology, Marvel comics)
26. Arthur Dent (Hitchhiker's Guide)
27. Wonder Woman (comics, TV show)
28. the Hulk
29. Agent Dale Cooper
30. Captain Adama (the new Battlestar Galactica)
31. Atticus Finch (To Kill a Mockingbird)
32. James Bond (movies, Ian Fleming's stories)
33. The Terminator (Terminator 2)
34. Beowulf (mythology)
35. Rocky Balboa (Rocky movies)
36. Perseus (Greek mythology)
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies)
38. Angel (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
39. Drizzt Do'Urden (Forgotten Realms novels)
40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows)
41. Hercules (mythology, movies, TV show)
42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
43. Anakin Skywalker (Star Wars: The Phantom Menace)
44. Hellboy (comics, movie)
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels)
46. Paladin - The Man in Black (Have Gun Will Travel)
47. Han Solo (Star Wars)
48. Speed Racer (TV series)
49. Austin Powers (movies)
50. Wolverine (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
51. Jack Bauer (24)
52. Captain James T. Kirk (Star Trek)
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation)
54. Ash (Army of Darkness)
55. Honor Harrington (David Weber's novels)
56. Carl Kolchak
57. Optimus Prime (Transformers)
58. Odysseus (mythology)
59. Don Quixote
60. Spike (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel)
61. The Lone Ranger
62. RoboCop
63. Mack Bolan (The Executioner)
64. Doc Savage


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 14, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> 3. Hong Kong Phooey versus Captain Marvel (comics)




You might want to clarify that this is the Captain Marvel from DC comics, not Marvel (which has had a couple of CMs, all very different).


----------



## GSHamster (Aug 14, 2005)

1. Parksenarion (Elizabeth Moon's Deed of Paksenarion)
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies)
3. 
4. Dudley Do-Right (The Rocky & Bullwinkle Show)
5. Super Mario (Mario Brothers video games)
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars)
7. John Carter of Mars
8. Miles Vorkosigan (Lois McMaster Bujold's Vorkosigan novels)
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies) 
10. Superman
11. Malcolm Reynolds (Firefly)
12. Croaker (Glen Cook's Black Company novels) versus John Sheridan (Babylon 5)
13. Sam Vimes (Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels)
14. Samwise Gamgee (Lord of the Rings)
15. Gamera
16. Delenn (Babylon 5)
17. Trinity (Matrix)
18. Richard Sharpe
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories)
20. 
21. Granny Weatherwax (Discworld)
22. Godzilla (movies)
23. Marty McFly (Back to the Future)
24. John Crichton
25. Aeryn Sun
26. Ozymandias
27. Rorschach
28. The Hulk
29. 
30. 
31. Atticus Finch (To Kill a Mockingbird)
32. Link (Legend of Zelda)
33. The Terminator (Terminator 2)
34. Wesley (The Princess Bride)
35. Rocky Balboa (Rocky movies)
36. Ellen Ripley (Alien)
37. Duncan Idaho (Dune)
38. Angel (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
39. Drizzt Do'Urden (Forgotten Realms novels)
40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows)
41. Gilgamesh (mythology)
42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
43. Gordon Freeman
44. Vlad Taltos (Steven Brust's Dragaera novels)
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels)
46. 
47. Han Solo (Star Wars)
48. Severain the Torturer
49. Austin Powers (movies)
50. Wolverine (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
51. Neo (Matrix)
52. Professor X (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation)
54. Obi-Wan Kenobi (Star Wars)
55. Honor Harrington (David Weber's novels)
56. 
57. Captain Benjamin Sisko (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine)
58. Odysseus (mythology)
59. Don Quixote
60. B.A. Baracus (A-Team)
61. 
62. Wesley Wyndham Pryce (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel)
63. 
64. Inigo Montoya (The Princess Bride)

The real question in my mind is who can possibly defeat Atticus Finch?

Some of the choices were hard. Kirk vs Professor X? Sisko vs Optimus Prime?


----------



## El Ravager (Aug 14, 2005)

My choices are highlighted in *Bold*

1. *Conan the Cimmerian* (Robert Howard's novels, Conan movies) versus Parksenarion (Elizabeth Moon's Deed of Paksenarion) - Don't know who Parksenarion is, but Conan = Cool.
2. *Batman* (Batman comics, Batman movies) versus Alice (Alice in Wonderland)Come on, its Batman!
3. *Hong Kong Phooey* versus Captain Marvel (comics) - Cooler name.  
4. Dudley Do-Right (The Rocky & Bullwinkle Show) versus *The Shadow* Shadow beats Canadian.
5. Sethra Lavode (Steven Brust's Dragaera novels) versus *Super Mario * (Mario Brothers video games) - Give him a couple mushrooms and a flower (or a giant sqirtgun) Mario can't lose.
6. *Luke Skywalker * versus The Punisher  - Gotta go with the force baby!
7. *Buffy Summers *  John Carter of Mars - Buffy is hot.
8. Miles Vorkosigan  versus *Captain America* - Can't say much here, don't know Vorko.
9. *Indiana Jones *  versus Tarzan - What can I say, I dig archaeology   
10. *Superman * versus Aragorn - Tough one, that.
11. Malcolm Reynolds (Firefly) versus Gandalf the Grey  - Not so tough, that one.
12. *Croaker* versus John Sheridan - ??
13. Sam Vimes versus *Rincewind* (Discworld) - again, ??
14. *Samwise Gamgee* versus The Man with No Name - Sam is the man.
15. Gamera versus *The Phantom*
16. *Thrall* versus Delenn 
17. *Corwin of Amber * versus Trinity 
18. Richard Sharpe versus *Solomon Kane* - Cool name, that guy.
19. Sherlock Holmes versus *Yoda* (Star Wars) - again with the force...
20. Maui versus *El Borak* - No idea, but his name starts with El too.
21. *CuChulainn*  versus Granny Weatherwax
22. *The Doctor * versus Godzilla 
23. *Flash Gordon * versus versus Marty McFly 
24. John Crichton versus *Connor MacLeod * - There can be only one.
25. Aeryn Sun verus *Thor* - Some dude I've never heard of or a GOD with a HAMMER!
26. *Arthur Dent * versus Ozymandias
27. *Wonder Woman * Rorschach
28. Superboy versus the *Hulk*
29. Agent Dale Cooper versus *The Tick * - The Tick rules.  No one does righteous heroic monologues like the Tick.
30. *Captain Adama *  versus Nolan Benholm - Gotta watch that show some time.
31. Atticus Finch  versus *Jackie Chan*
32. *James Bond *  versus Link - Tough one again, but the vote went to Bond.  Too much Link as a little kid games recently...
33. *The Terminator *  versus Leto II 
34. Beowulf  versus *Wesley* 
35. *Rocky Balboa *  versus Jen the Gelfling 
36. *Ellen Ripley * versus Perseus 
37. *Robin Hood *  versus Duncan Idaho 
38. Angel versus *Sir Lancelot * 
39. *Drizzt Do'Urden*  versus Nathan Kiklu - Going with my inner dnd Fanboy here... even though I've never read a FR novel.
40. *Spider-Man * versus Sir Galahad 
41. *Hercules *  versus Gilgamesh 
42. *Wicket*  versus Frodo Baggins - With Sam busy fighting the man with no name, poor  Mr. Frodo is a sitting duck!  Winner goes to Wicket.
43. Anakin Skywalker versus *Gordon Freeman* - Darth Vader = cool.  Anakin?  Not so much... 
44. *Hellboy* versus Vlad Taltos 
45. *King Arthur * versus Ralph Hinkley - We are going with the Monty Python version, right?
46. Harry Keogh versus *Paladin - The Man in Black* 
47. *Han Solo* (Star Wars) versus John Rambo
48. *Speed Racer *  versus Severain the Torturer
49. *Austin Powers *  versus Sam Emerson 
50. *Professor Albus Dumbledore * versus Wolverine - Its a shame, because I doubt anybody else will vote for Dumbledore.  But throw a couple memory charms at him and Wolvie won't stand a chance.    
51. Neo versus Jack Bauer - Voting for Jack on principle.  Reloaded and Revolutions sucked.
52. *Captain James T. Kirk * versus Professor X - Prof. X would spend too much time worring about morals and thinking about how we can all just get along giving Kirk the chance to spring into action.  With a photon torpeedo.  Or 12.  
53. *Captain Jean-Luc Picard * versus the Wraith - Hmm, i didn't think I liked Trek this much...
54. Obi-Wan Kenobi versus *Ash* - Oh well, the force is just 2 for 4 now.  Maybe it's not all that...
55. Honor Harrington versus *Spongebob Squarepants * - As much as it pains me...
56. Carl Kolchak versus *Mad Max*
57. Captain Benjamin Sisko versus *Optimus Prime * - And Ben was my favorite of the Captains too...
58. Odysseus  Versus *He-Man * 
59. Don Quixote versus *Haru, the Great White Ninja*
60. Spike  versus *B.A. Baracus * 
61. The Lone Ranger versus versus *Jack O'Neill*
62. Wesley Wyndham Pryce versus *RoboCop*
63. *Elminster* versus Mack Bolan 
64. Doc Savage versus *Inigo Montoya * - My name is Inigo Montoya.  You killed my father... ah, you know the rest!   

=====
El Rav


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 14, 2005)

I could see Steve's points with some of the nominees but I chalk that up to no limit on how many we can nominate.  That said here we go.  

1 Conan the Cimmerian 
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies) 
3. Captain Marvel (comics)
4.  The Shadow
5.  Super Mario (Mario Brothers video games)
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars) 
7. Buffy Summers (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) 
8.  Captain America
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies) 
10. Superman 
11. Gandalf the Grey (Lord of the Rings)
12. 
13. Sam Vimes (Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels) 
14. Samwise Gamgee (Lord of the Rings) 
15. The Phantom
16. 
17. Trinity (Matrix)
18. Solomon Kane
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories) 
20. 
21. Granny Weatherwax (Discworld)
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who) 
23. Flash Gordon 
24. John Crichton (Farscape )
25. Aeryn Sun 
26. Arthur Dent 
27.  Rorschach
28. the Hulk
29. The Tick (comics, tv shows)
30. Captain Adama (the new Battlestar Galactica) 
31. Atticus Finch (To Kill a Mockingbird) 
32.  Link (Legend of Zelda)
33. The Terminator (Terminator 2) 
34. Beowulf (mythology) 
35. Rocky Balboa (Rocky movies) 
36. Ellen Ripley (Alien) 
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies) 
38. Angel (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) v
39. Drizzt Do'Urden (Forgotten Realms novels) v
40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows) 
41. Hercules (mythology, movies, TV show) 
42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
43.  Gordon Freeman
44. Hellboy (comics, movie) 
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels) v
46. 
47. Han Solo (Star Wars) 
48. 
49. Sam Emerson (The Lost Boys)
50.  Wolverine (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
51. Jack Bauer (24)
52. Captain James T. Kirk (Star Trek) 
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation) 
54. Ash (Army of Darkness)
55. Honor Harrington (David Weber's novels) 
56.  Mad Max
57. Captain Benjamin Sisko (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine) 
58. He-Man (comics, tv shows)
59. Don Quixote 
60. Spike (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel) 
61. The Lone Ranger versus
62. Wesley Wyndham Pryce (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel) 
63. Elminster (Forgotten Realms novels)


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Aug 14, 2005)

1. Paksenarrion (Elizabeth Moon's Deeds of Paksenarrion)
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies)
3. Captain Marvel (comics)
4. The Shadow
5. Sethra Lavode (Steven Brust's Dragaera novels)
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars)
7. John Carter of Mars
8. Captain America
9. Tarzan
10. Aragorn (Lord of the Rings)
11. Gandalf the Grey (Lord of the Rings)
12. Croaker (Glen Cook's Black Company novels)
13. Rincewind (Discworld)
14. The Man with No Name (Sergio Leone's Dollars trilogy)
15. Gamera
16. Thrall (Warcraft)
17. Trinity (Matrix)
18. Richard Sharpe
19. Yoda (Star Wars)
20. El Borak
21. CuChulainn (Celtic mythology)
22. Godzilla (movies)
23. Flash Gordon
24. Connor MacLeod (Highlander)
25. Thor (Norse mythology, Marvel comics)
26. Ozymandias
27. Wonder Woman (comics, TV show) 
28. The Hulk
29. Agent Dale Cooper
30. Captain Adama (the new Battlestar Galactica)
31.  Jackie Chan
32. Link (Legend of Zelda)
33. Leto II (Children of Dune)
34. Wesley (The Princess Bride)
35. Jen the Gelfling (The Dark Crystal)
36. Ellen Ripley (Alien) versus Perseus (Greek mythology)
37. Duncan Idaho (Dune)
38. Sir Lancelot (Arthurian mythology)
39. Drizzt Do'Urden (Forgotten Realms novels)
40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows)
41. Hercules (mythology, movies, TV show)
42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
43. Anakin Skywalker (Star Wars: The Phantom Menace)
44. Hellboy (comics, movie)
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels)
46. Paladin - The Man in Black (Have Gun Will Travel)
47. Han Solo (Star Wars)
48. Severain the Torturer
49. Austin Powers (movies)
50. Professor Albus Dumbledore (Harry Potter)
51. Neo (Matrix)
52. Professor X (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
53. The Wraith
54. Obi-Wan Kenobi (Star Wars)
55. Honor Harrington (David Weber's novels)
56. Mad Max
57. Optimus Prime (Transformers)
58. Odysseus (mythology)
59. Don Quixote
60. Spike (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel)
61. Jack O'Neill
62. RoboCop
63. Elminster (Forgotten Realms novels)
64. Inigo Montoya (The Princess Bride)


Many of these were tough, tough choices. 

And ya know, I just thought of someone _so_ obvious, one who should've been a cinch for this list, but got left off.

Master Chief (Halo).
D'OH!


----------



## stevelabny (Aug 14, 2005)

1. Conan the Cimmerian (Robert Howard's novels, Conan movies) 
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies) 
3. Captain Marvel (comics)
4. The Shadow
5. Super Mario (Mario Brothers video games)
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars) 
7. Buffy Summers (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) 
8.  Captain America
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies) 
10. Superman 
11. Malcolm Reynolds (Firefly) 
12. 
13. 
14. Samwise Gamgee (Lord of the Rings) 
15. The Phantom
16. 
17. Corwin of Amber (Roger Zelany's Amber novels) 
18. Solomon Kane
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories) 
20. 
21. CuChulainn (Celtic mythology) 
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who) 
23. Flash Gordon
24. 
25. Thor (Norse mythology, Marvel comics)
26. Arthur Dent (Hitchhiker's Guide) 
27. Wonder Woman (comics, TV show) 
28.  the Hulk
29. The Tick (comics, tv shows)
30. 
31. 
32. Link (Legend of Zelda)
33. The Terminator (Terminator 2) 
34. Wesley (The Princess Bride)
35. Rocky Balboa (Rocky movies) )
36. Perseus (Greek mythology)
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies) 
38. Angel (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) versus Sir Lancelot (Arthurian mythology)
39. Drizzt Do'Urden (Forgotten Realms novels) 
40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows) 
41. Hercules (mythology, movies, TV show) 
42.  Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
43. Anakin Skywalker (Star Wars: The Phantom Menace) 
44. Hellboy (comics, movie) 
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels) 
46. 
47. Han Solo (Star Wars) 
48. 
49. Austin Powers (movies) 
50. Wolverine (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
51. Neo (Matrix) 
52. Captain James T. Kirk (Star Trek) 
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation) 
54. Obi-Wan Kenobi (Star Wars) 
55. 
56. 
57. Optimus Prime (Transformers)
58. He-Man (comics, tv shows)
59. Don Quixote 
60. Spike (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel) 
61. The Lone Ranger 
62. Wesley Wyndham Pryce (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel) 
63. Elminster (Forgotten Realms novels) 
64. Inigo Montoya (The Princess Bride)


----------



## reveal (Aug 14, 2005)

1. 
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies) 
3. Captain Marvel (comics)
4. Dudley Do-Right (The Rocky & Bullwinkle Show) 
5. 
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars) 
7. John Carter of Mars
8. 
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies) 
10. Superman 
11. Gandalf the Grey (Lord of the Rings)
12. 
13. 
14. 
15. The Phantom
16. 
17. 
18. 
19. Yoda (Star Wars)
20. 
21. 
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who) 
23. Flash Gordon 
24. John Crichton (Babylon 5)
25. Thor (Norse mythology, Marvel comics)
26. 
27. 
28. the Hulk
29. 
30. 
31. Atticus Finch (To Kill a Mockingbird)
32. James Bond (movies, Ian Fleming's stories)
33. 
34. Beowulf (mythology)
35. Rocky Balboa (Rocky movies)
36. Perseus (Greek mythology)
37. 
38. Sir Lancelot (Arthurian mythology)
39. 
40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows)
41. Hercules (mythology, movies, TV show)
42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
43. Gordon Freeman
44. 
45. 
46. 
47. Han Solo (Star Wars)
48. 
49. Austin Powers (movies)
50. Professor Albus Dumbledore (Harry Potter)
51. 
52. Professor X (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation)
54. Obi-Wan Kenobi (Star Wars)
55. 
56. Mad Max
57. Captain Benjamin Sisko (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine)
58. Odysseus (mythology)
59. Don Quixote
60. B.A. Baracus (A-Team)
61. Jack O'Neill
62. RoboCop
63. 
64. Doc Savage

Can we please put the next round in it's own thread?


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 14, 2005)

1. Conan the Cimmerian (Robert Howard's novels, Conan movies)
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies) 
3. Hong Kong Phooey 
4. The Shadow
5. Super Mario (Mario Brothers video games)
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars)
7. Buffy Summers (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) 
8. Captain America
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies)  
10. Superman 
11. Gandalf the Grey (Lord of the Rings)
12. Croaker (Glen Cook's Black Company novels)
13. ???
14. The Man with No Name (Sergio Leone's Dollars trilogy)
15. The Phantom
16. Delenn (Babylon 5)
17. Corwin of Amber (Roger Zelany's Amber novels)
18. Richard Sharpe
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories)
20. ???
21. CuChulainn (Celtic mythology)
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who)
23. Flash Gordon
24. Connor MacLeod (Highlander)
25. Thor (Norse mythology, Marvel comics)
26. Arthur Dent (Hitchhiker's Guide) 
27. Wonder Woman (comics, TV show)
28. the Hulk
29. The Tick (comics, tv shows)
30. ???
31. Atticus Finch (To Kill a Mockingbird)
32. Link (Legend of Zelda)
33. The Terminator (Terminator 2) 
34. Beowulf (mythology) 
35. Jen the Gelfling (The Dark Crystal)
36. Ellen Ripley (Alien) 
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies) 
38. Sir Lancelot (Arthurian mythology)
39. Drizzt Do'Urden (Forgotten Realms novels)
40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows) 
41. Hercules (mythology, movies, TV show) 
42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
43. Gordon Freeman
44. Hellboy (comics, movie) 
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels)
46. Paladin - The Man in Black (Have Gun Will Travel)
47. Han Solo (Star Wars) 
48. Speed Racer (TV series) 
49. Sam Emerson (The Lost Boys)
50. Wolverine (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
51. Neo (Matrix)
52. Captain James T. Kirk (Star Trek)
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation)
54. Obi-Wan Kenobi (Star Wars) 
55. Spongebob Squarepants (tv show)
56. Mad Max
57. Optimus Prime (Transformers)
58. He-Man (comics, tv shows)
59. Don Quixote
60. B.A. Baracus (A-Team)
61. The Lone Ranger 
62. RoboCop
63. Mack Bolan (The Executioner)
64. Inigo Montoya (The Princess Bride)

Wow, some of those were tough.  I even voted against a few of my own nominations.

DM


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 14, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help, wolf70 and drothgery! This should make things a lot easier.
> 
> 
> 45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels) versus Ralph Hinkley




You are most welcome, but I missed one that I nominated.  Allow me to clarify that Ralph Hinkley is The Greatest American Hero.

DM


----------



## kitoy (Aug 14, 2005)

1. Conan the Cimmerian 
2. Batman
3. Captain Marvel
4. The Shadow
5. Sethra Lavode 
6. Luke Skywalker 
7. Buffy Summers 
8. Captain America
9. Tarzan 
10. Superman 
11. Gandalf the Grey 
12. 
13. Sam Vimes
14. Samwise Gamgee
15. Gamera
16. 
17. Trinity 
18. Solomon Kane
19. Yoda 
20. 
21. Granny Weatherwax 
22. Godzilla 
23. Flash Gordon
24. Connor MacLeod 
25. Thor 
26. Arthur Dent 
27. Wonder Woman
28. the Hulk
29. The Tick 
30. Captain Adama
31. Jackie Chan
32. James Bond 
33. The Terminator 
34. Wesley
35. Rocky Balboa
36. Perseus 
37. Robin Hood
38. Sir Lancelot 
39. Drizzt Do'Urden
40. Spider-Man 
41. Hercules 
42. Frodo Baggins 
43. Anakin Skywalker
44. Vlad Taltos 
45. King Arthur 
46. 
47. Han Solo 
48. Speed Racer
49. Austin Powers 
50. Wolverine 
51. Neo 
52. Captain James T. Kirk
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard 
54. Ash 
55. Spongebob Squarepants 
56. Mad Max
57. Optimus Prime 
58. Odysseus 
59. Don Quixote
60. Spike 
61. The Lone Ranger 
62. RoboCop
63. Elminster 
64. Inigo Montoya


----------



## griff_goodbeard (Aug 14, 2005)

1. Conan the Cimmerian (Robert Howard's novels, Conan movies) 
 2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies) 
 3. Captain Marvel (comics)
 4. Dudley Do-Right (The Rocky & Bullwinkle Show) 
 5. Super Mario (Mario Brothers video games)
 6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars) 
 7. Buffy Summers (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) 
 8. Captain America
 9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies)
 10. Aragorn (Lord of the Rings)
 11. Malcolm Reynolds (Firefly) 
 12. 
 13. 
 14. The Man with No Name (Sergio Leone's _Dollars_ trilogy)
 15. The Phantom
 16. Thrall (Warcraft) 
 17. Corwin of Amber (Roger Zelany's Amber novels)
 18. Solomon Kane
 19. Yoda (Star Wars)
 20. 
 21. 
 22. The Doctor (Doctor Who) 
 23. Flash Gordon 
 24. Connor MacLeod (Highlander)
 25. Thor (Norse mythology, Marvel comics)
 26. Arthur Dent (Hitchhiker's Guide) 
 27. Wonder Woman (comics, TV show) 
 28. the Hulk
 29. The Tick (comics, tv shows)
 30. Captain Adama (the new Battlestar Galactica) 
 31. Jackie Chan
 32. Link (Legend of Zelda)
 33. The Terminator (Terminator 2) 
 34. Wesley (The Princess Bride)
 35. Jen the Gelfling (The Dark Crystal)
 36. Ellen Ripley (Alien) 
 37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies) 
 38. Sir Lancelot (Arthurian mythology)
 39. Drizzt Do'Urden (Forgotten Realms novels) 
 40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows) 
 41. Hercules (mythology, movies, TV show) 
 42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
 43. Anakin Skywalker (Star Wars: The Phantom Menace) 
 44. Hellboy (comics, movie) 
 45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels) 
 46. Harry Keogh 
 47. Han Solo (Star Wars) 
 48. Speed Racer (TV series) 
 49. Austin Powers (movies) 
 50. Wolverine (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
 51. Neo (Matrix) 
 52. Captain James T. Kirk (Star Trek) 
 53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation)
 54. Obi-Wan Kenobi (Star Wars) 
 55. 
 56. Mad Max
 57. Optimus Prime (Transformers)
 58. He-Man (comics, tv shows)
 59. Haru, the Great White Ninja
 60. B.A. Baracus (A-Team)
 61. The Lone Ranger 
 62. RoboCop
 63. Elminster (Forgotten Realms novels) 
 64. Inigo Montoya (The Princess Bride)


----------



## Renton (Aug 14, 2005)

First Round Brackets

1. Conan the Cimmerian
2. Alice (Alice in Wonderland)
3. Hong Kong Phooey
4. The Shadow
5. Sethra Lavode
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars)
7. Buffy Summers (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
8. Captain America
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies)
10. Aragorn (Lord of the Rings)
11. Malcolm Reynolds (Firefly) versus Gandalf the Grey (Lord of the Rings)
12. Croaker (Glen Cook's Black Company novels)
13. Sam Vimes (Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels)
14. Samwise Gamgee (Lord of the Rings) versus The Man with No Name (Sergio Leone's Dollars trilogy)
15. Gamera
16. Thrall (Warcraft)
17. Trinity (Matrix)
18. Richard Sharpe
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories)
20. El Borak
21. Granny Weatherwax (Discworld)
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who)
23. Flash Gordon
24. John Crichton)
25. Thor (Norse mythology, Marvel comics)
26. Arthur Dent (Hitchhiker's Guide)
27. Rorschach
28. the Hulk
29. Agent Dale Cooper
30. Nolan Benholm
31. Atticus Finch (To Kill a Mockingbird)
32. James Bond (movies, Ian Fleming's stories)
33. Leto II (Children of Dune)
34. Wesley (The Princess Bride)
35. Jen the Gelfling (The Dark Crystal)
36. Ellen Ripley (Alien)
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies)
38. Angel (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
39. Nathan Kiklu
40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows)
41. Gilgamesh (mythology)
42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
43. Gordon Freeman
44. Vlad Taltos (Steven Brust's Dragaera novels)
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels)
46. Paladin - The Man in Black (Have Gun Will Travel)
47. Han Solo (Star Wars)
48. Severain the Torturer
49. Austin Powers (movies)
50. Wolverine (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
51. Jack Bauer (24)
52. Professor X (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
53. Wraith
54. Obi-Wan Kenobi (Star Wars)
55. Spongebob Squarepants (tv show)
56. Mad Max
57. Captain Benjamin Sisko (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine)
58. Odysseus (mythology)
59. Don Quixote
60. Spike (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel)
61. The Lone Ranger
62. Wesley Wyndham Pryce (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel)
63. Mack Bolan (The Executioner)
64. Inigo Montoya (The Princess Bride)

Some tough choices there!


----------



## Gomez (Aug 14, 2005)

1.Conan the Cimmerian 
2. Batman
3. Captain Marvel 
4.  The Shadow
5. Sethra Lavode 
6. Luke Skywalker 
7. John Carter of Mars
8. Captain America
9. Indiana Jones   (Toughest pick for me)
10. Aragorn 
11. Gandalf the Grey 
12. John Sheridan 
13. 
14. Samwise Gamgee 
15. The Phantom
16. Delenn (Babylon 5)
17. Corwin of Amber 
18. Solomon Kane
19. Sherlock Holmes
20. 
21. 
22. The Doctor 
23. Flash Gordon 
24. 
25. Thor 
26. Arthur Dent 
27. Wonder Woman 
28. the Hulk
29. The Tick 
30. Captain Adama 
31. Atticus Finch 
32. James Bond 
33. The Terminator 
34. Wesley 
35. Jen the Gelfling 
36. Perseus 
37. Robin Hood 
38. Sir Lancelot 
39. Drizzt Do'Urden 
40. Spider-Man 
41. Hercules 
42. Frodo Baggins 
43. Anakin Skywalker 
44. Vlad Taltos 
45. King Arthur 
46. Paladin - The Man in Black 
47. Han Solo 
48. Speed Racer 
49. Austin Powers 
50. Professor Albus Dumbledore 
51. Neo 
52. Captain James T. Kirk 
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard 
54. Obi-Wan Kenobi 
55. Honor Harrington 
56. Carl Kolchak 
57. 
58. 
59. Don Quixote 
60. 
61. The Lone Ranger 
62. W RoboCop
63. Elminster 
64. Doc Savage


----------



## Aexalon (Aug 14, 2005)

1. Conan the Cimmerian
2. Batman
3.
4.
5.
6. Luke Skywalker
7. Buffy Summers
8.
9. Indiana Jones
10. Aragorn
11. Malcolm Reynolds
12. John Sheridan
13.
14. Samwise Gamgee
15.
16. Delenn
17.
18. Richard Sharpe
19. Yoda
20.
21. CuChulainn
22. The Doctor
23. Flash Gordon
24. Connor MacLeod
25. Thor (Asgard Supreme Commander)
26. Arthur Dent
27.
28.
29.
30. Captain Adama
31.
32. James Bond
33. Leto II
34. Beowulf
35. Jen the Gelfling
36. Ellen Ripley
37. Duncan Idaho
38. Sir Lancelot
39.
40. Sir Galahad
41. Hercules
42. Wicket
43. Gordon Freeman
44.
45. King Arthur
46.
47. Han Solo
48.
49. Austin Powers
50. Wolverine
51. Neo
52. Captain James T. Kirk
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard
54. Obi-Wan Kenobi
55.
56. Mad Max
57. Captain Benjamin Sisko
58. Odysseus
59. Don Quixote
60. B.A. Baracus
61. Jack O'Neill
62. RoboCop
63. Elminster
64. Inigo Montoya

Obi Wan vs. Ash? Wicket vs. Frodo? The pain! (considering the large number of "who the <bleep> are these people anyway?"... the number of empty lines in people's votes are tell-tale, imho.)


----------



## Szatany (Aug 14, 2005)

1. Conan the Cimmerian (Robert Howard's novels, Conan movies)
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies)
3. Captain Marvel (comics)
4. The Shadow
5. Super Mario (Mario Brothers video games)
6. The Punisher (comics, movie)
7. Buffy Summers (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
8. Captain America
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies)
10. Superman
11. Gandalf the Grey (Lord of the Rings)
12. 
13. 
14. The Man with No Name (Sergio Leone's Dollars trilogy)
15. 
16. 
17. Trinity (Matrix)
18. 
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories)
20. 
21. 
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who)
23. Marty McFly (Back to the Future)
24. Connor MacLeod (Highlander)
25. Thor (Norse mythology, Marvel comics)
26. Arthur Dent (Hitchhiker's Guide)
27. Wonder Woman (comics, TV show)
28. the Hulk
29. 
30. Captain Adama (the new Battlestar Galactica)
31. 
32. James Bond (movies, Ian Fleming's stories)
33. The Terminator (Terminator 2)
34. Beowulf (mythology)
35. Rocky Balboa (Rocky movies)
36. Ellen Ripley (Alien)
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies)
38. Sir Lancelot (Arthurian mythology)
39. 
40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows)
41. Hercules (mythology, movies, TV show)
42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
43. Gordon Freeman
44. Hellboy (comics, movie)
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels)
46. 
47. John Rambo (Rambo movies)
48. 
49. Austin Powers (movies)
50. Wolverine (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
51. Neo (Matrix)
52. Captain James T. Kirk (Star Trek)
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation)
54. Ash (Army of Darkness)
55. Honor Harrington (David Weber's novels)
56. Mad Max
57. Optimus Prime (Transformers)
58. He-Man (comics, tv shows)
59. Haru, the Great White Ninja
60. B.A. Baracus (A-Team)
61. Jack O'Neill
62. RoboCop
63. 
64. Doc Savage


----------



## Particle_Man (Aug 14, 2005)

*kinda messy not to have a new thread to separate voting from nominating, but oh well*

1. Parksenarion (Elizabeth Moon's Deed of Paksenarion)
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies) 
3. Captain Marvel (comics)
4. Dudley Do-Right (The Rocky & Bullwinkle Show) 
5. Sethra Lavode (Steven Brust's Dragaera novels) 
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars) 
7. Buffy Summers (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
8. Miles Vorkosigan (Lois McMaster Bujold's Vorkosigan novels) 
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies) 
10. Superman
11.  Gandalf the Grey (Lord of the Rings)
12.  John Sheridan (Babylon 5)
13. Sam Vimes (Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels) 
14. The Man with No Name (Sergio Leone's Dollars trilogy)
15. 
16. Delenn (Babylon 5)
17. Corwin of Amber (Roger Zelany's Amber novels) 
18. Solomon Kane
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories) 
20. 
21. Granny Weatherwax (Discworld)
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who)
23. Flash Gordon 
24. Connor MacLeod (Highlander)
25. Thor (Norse mythology, Marvel comics)
26. Arthur Dent (Hitchhiker's Guide) 
27. Wonder Woman (comics, TV show) 
28. Superboy (comics) 
29.  The Tick (comics, tv shows)
30. 
31. Atticus Finch (To Kill a Mockingbird) 
32. James Bond (movies, Ian Fleming's stories)
33. The Terminator (Terminator 2) 
34. Wesley (The Princess Bride)
35. Jen the Gelfling (The Dark Crystal)
36. Perseus (Greek mythology)
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies)
38. Sir Lancelot (Arthurian mythology)
39. 
40. Sir Galahad (Arthurian mythology)
41. Hercules (mythology, movies, TV show) 
42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
43. Anakin Skywalker (Star Wars: The Phantom Menace) 
44. Vlad Taltos (Steven Brust's Dragaera novels)
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels) 
46. 
47. Han Solo (Star Wars) 
48. 
49. Austin Powers (movies)
50. Professor Albus Dumbledore (Harry Potter) 
51. Jack Bauer (24)
52. Captain James T. Kirk (Star Trek) 
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation) 
54. Ash (Army of Darkness)
55. Honor Harrington (David Weber's novels) 
56. Mad Max
57. Captain Benjamin Sisko (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine) 
58. Odysseus (mythology) 
59. Don Quixote 
60. Spike (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel) 
61. The Lone Ranger 
62. Wesley Wyndham Pryce (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel) 
63. Elminster (Forgotten Realms novels)
64. Inigo Montoya (The Princess Bride)

Lots of tough ones.  Alas, poor Paks will likely fall before Conan, but IMHO she is the better hero, if less well known.  My final prediction: Superman will win.


----------



## Hor Kai Lan (Aug 14, 2005)

*First Round Brackets

*1. Conan the Cimmerian 
2. Batman 
3. Hong Kong Phooey 
4. Dudley Do-Right 
5. Super Mario 
6. Luke Skywalker 
7. Buffy Summers 
8. Captain America
9. Indiana Jones 
10. Aragorn 
11. Gandalf the Grey 
12. John Sheridan (Babylon 5)
13. Sam Vimes 
14. Samwise Gamgee 
15. Gamera 
16. Thrall (Warcraft) 
17. Corwin of Amber (Roger Zelany's Amber novels) 
18. Solomon Kane
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories) 
20. 
21. 
22. 
23. Marty McFly (Back to the Future)
24. Connor MacLeod (Highlander)
25. Thor 
26. 
27. Wonder Woman 
28. the Hulk
29. The Tick (comics, tv shows)
30. 
31. Jackie Chan
32. James Bond (movies, Ian Fleming's stories) 
33. 
34. Beowulf 
35. Jen the Gelfling (The Dark Crystal)
36. Perseus 
37. Robin Hood 
38. Sir Lancelot 
39. 
40. Spider-Man 
41. Hercules 
42. Frodo Baggins 
43. Gordon Freeman
44. 
45. King Arthur 
46. 
47. Han Solo 
48. Speed Racer 
49. 
50. Wolverine 
51. Neo 
52. Captain James T. Kirk 
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard 
54. Obi-Wan Kenobi 
55. 
56. 
57. Optimus Prime 
58. He-Man 
59. Don Quixote 
60. B.A. Baracus 
61. The Lone Ranger 
62. 
63. 
64. Doc Savage


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 14, 2005)

Wow am I like the only person who knows who *El Borak (Francis Xavier Gordon)* is?
Robert E Howards most developed character and yet apparently too obscure

and Maui - Polynesian Mythology, none of you guys are from Hawaii are you....


----------



## Kaledor (Aug 14, 2005)

1. Conan the Cimmerian 
2. Batman
3. Captain Marvel (DC comics)
4. 
5. 
6. Luke Skywalker
7. Buffy Summers -- come on, it says so on her grave: "She saved the World. A LOT"
8. Captain America
9. Indiana Jones -- man this was a tough draw for tarzan. he could've easily beaten many others on this list, but instead he had to go up against the man in the hat.
10. Superman -- CURSE YOU!!! THIS IS THE HARDEST MATCHUP OF ALL!!!!!!!!  One is an icon of a hero, the other takes on impossible enemies and wins despite the odds. One is declared dead and returns to even greater glory, the other seems to be unstoppable (BTW, you get to choose which of those tags go to which hero) 
11. Malcolm Reynolds -- sorry, I love the character, but Gandolph isn't the hero in the story, Mal is
12.               -- I might  be the only geek in the world not to like or watch B5, so I can't vote for him and I don't know the other guy.
13. 
14. Samwise Gamgee
15. 
16. Thrall (Warcraft)
17. Trinity (Matrix)
18. 
19. Sherlock Holmes -- another tough match-up... but holmes edges out the little green guy for the same reasons as #11
20. 
21. CuChulainn (Celtic mythology)
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who) -- ummm, wasn't godzilla often the BAD GUY!
23. Flash Gordon
24. John Crichton -- John Crichton is NOT FROM B5, that's why he wins     
25. Aeryn Sun 
26. Arthur Dent (Hitchhiker's Guide)
27. Wonder Woman (comics, TV show)
28. Superboy
29. The Tick (comics, tv shows)
30. Captain Adama (the new Battlestar Galactica)
31. Jackie Chan
32. James Bond 
33. Leto II (Children of Dune)
34. Wesley (The Princess Bride)
35. Rocky Balboa (Rocky movies)
36. Ellen Ripley (Alien)
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies) 
38. Angel (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) -- honestly, though this too might force my geekdom to be stripped, but I liked the Lanc. better in the recent movie than I did in any of his previous incarnations.
39. Drizzt Do'Urden (Forgotten Realms novels)
40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows) 
41. Gilgamesh (mythology)
42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
43. Anakin Skywalker (Star Wars: The Phantom Menace)
44. Hellboy (comics, movie)
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels) -- even though Ralph has the proof in his name, he ain't called the GREATEST for nothing... I gotta vote for THE KING
46. 
47. Han Solo (Star Wars) -- that doesn't even seem like a fair match-up. How do you beat Han, even if you do get to shoot first
48. Speed Racer (TV series) versus Severain the Torturer
49. Austin Powers (movies)
50. Wolverine (X-men and other comics, X-men movies) -- no more Potter, PLEASE. If I couldn't vote for Gandolph in his true form, I won't vote for him in his badly cloned form. Besides Wolves is the best hero evar!   
51. Neo (Matrix)
52. Captain James T. Kirk (Star Trek) 
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation)
54. Ash (Army of Darkness) -- "Hail to thee King, baby"
55. 
56. Mad Max
57. Optimus Prime (Transformers) -- I was ready to vote for all the ST captians, but then this one met up with a Semi that rules!
58. He-Man (comics, tv shows) -- ummm, again lossing another rank in Geek, but I liked the 80's movie in a twisted way! 
59. Don Quixote -- This was a great match !!!! I laughed out loud when I saw it...  They both have their own theme songs, but I have a very fond place in my heart for the Don.
60. Spike (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel)
61. Jack O'Neill -- let's go SG-1, we need some votes!!!!!!
62. RoboCop -- ugg I didn't want to vote for robocop, but I couldn't vote for the other guy
63. 
64. Inigo Montoya (The Princess Bride)


I feel like a lot of second-rate "heroes" are getting lucky by being paired up together in this round, while many heavy hitters are knocking each other off.  Superman vs Aragorn!!!! Come on that could've been a final or semi-final...
Ah well.
I had to leave a few blank b/c, like others have said, I either didn't know both entries well enough, or I didn't like one of them well enough to give them the vote by default.


----------



## Fajitas (Aug 14, 2005)

1. Conan the Cimmerian (Robert Howard's novels, Conan movies)
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies)
3. Captain Marvel (comics)
4. Dudley Do-Right (The Rocky & Bullwinkle Show)
5. Super Mario (Mario Brothers video games)
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars) 
7. Buffy Summers (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) 
8. Captain America
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies) 
10. Superman
11. Malcolm Reynolds (Firefly)
12. John Sheridan (Babylon 5)
13. Sam Vimes (Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels) 
14. Samwise Gamgee (Lord of the Rings) 
15. Gamera
16. Delenn (Babylon 5)
17. Corwin of Amber (Roger Zelany's Amber novels)
18. Richard Sharpe
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories)
20. 
21. Granny Weatherwax (Discworld)
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who)
23. Flash Gordon
24. Connor MacLeod (Highlander)
25. Thor (Norse mythology, Marvel comics)
26. Ozymandias
27. Wonder Woman (comics, TV show)
28. Superboy (comics)
29. The Tick (comics, tv shows)
30. Captain Adama (the new Battlestar Galactica)
31. Atticus Finch (To Kill a Mockingbird)
32. James Bond (movies, Ian Fleming's stories)
33. The Terminator (Terminator 2)
34. Beowulf (mythology)
35. Rocky Balboa (Rocky movies)
36. Ellen Ripley (Alien)
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies) 
38. Angel (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
39. Nathan Kiklu
40. Sir Galahad (Arthurian mythology)
41. Hercules (mythology, movies, TV show)
42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
43. Anakin Skywalker (Star Wars: The Phantom Menace)
44. Vlad Taltos (Steven Brust's Dragaera novels)
45. Ralph Hinkley
46. 
47. Han Solo (Star Wars) 
48. Speed Racer (TV series)
49. Austin Powers (movies) 
50. Professor Albus Dumbledore (Harry Potter) 
51. Jack Bauer (24)
52. Professor X (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation)
54. Obi-Wan Kenobi (Star Wars)
55. Spongebob Squarepants (tv show)
56. Mad Max
57. Captain Benjamin Sisko (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine) 
58. Odysseus (mythology) 
59. Don Quixote
60. B.A. Baracus (A-Team)
61. The Lone Ranger 
62. RoboCop
63. Elminster (Forgotten Realms novels) 
64. Inigo Montoya (The Princess Bride)


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 14, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Wow am I like the only person who knows who *El Borak (Francis Xavier Gordon)* is?
> Robert E Howards most developed character and yet apparently too obscure
> 
> and Maui - Polynesian Mythology, none of you guys are from Hawaii are you....




There are a _lot_ of characters this time around that I've never heard of before.  In the villains thread, I at least knew who most of the characters were.  In this thread, however, a lot of people nominated heroes from fairly obscure novels and comic books.  As a result, we've got a lot of people scratching their heads and going "Huh?  Who the hell is that person?"

Oh, and I definately agree with the comment one previous poster made: how did Zorro manage _not_ to get nominated.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 14, 2005)

1. Parksenarion (Elizabeth Moon's Deed of Paksenarion)
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies)
3. Hong Kong Phooey
4. The Shadow
5. Super Mario (Mario Brothers video games)
6. The Punisher (comics, movie)
7. Buffy Summers (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) 
8. Captain America
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies) 
10. Aragorn (Lord of the Rings)
11. Gandalf the Grey (Lord of the Rings)
12. 
13. Rincewind (Discworld)
14. The Man with No Name (Sergio Leone's Dollars trilogy)
15. 
16. 
17. Trinity (Matrix)
18. 
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories) 
20. 
21. Granny Weatherwax (Discworld)
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who) 
23. Flash Gordon 
24. John Crichton (Babylon 5) 
25. Aeryn Sun 
26. Ozymandias
27. Wonder Woman (comics, TV show) 
28. The Hulk
29. The Tick (comics, tv shows)
30. 
31. Atticus Finch (To Kill a Mockingbird) 
32. Link (Legend of Zelda)
33. Leto II (Children of Dune)
34. Wesley (The Princess Bride)
35. 
36. Ellen Ripley (Alien) 
37. Duncan Idaho (Dune)
38. Sir Lancelot (Arthurian mythology)
39. 
40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows) 
41. Hercules (mythology, movies, TV show) 
42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
43. 
44. Hellboy (comics, movie) 
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels) 
46. Paladin - The Man in Black (Have Gun Will Travel)
47. Han Solo (Star Wars) 
48. 
49. Austin Powers (movies) 
50. Professor Albus Dumbledore (Harry Potter) 
51. Neo (Matrix) 
52. Professor X (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation) 
54. Ash (Army of Darkness)
55. Honor Harrington (David Weber's novels) 
56. Mad Max
57. Captain Benjamin Sisko (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine) 
58. Odysseus (mythology) 
59. Don Quixote 
60. B.A. Baracus (A-Team)
61. The Lone Ranger 
62. RoboCop
63. 
64. Inigo Montoya (The Princess Bride)


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 14, 2005)

1. Conan the Cimmerian (Robert Howard's novels, Conan movies) 
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies) 
3. Hong Kong Phooey 
4. The Shadow
5. Sethra Lavode (Steven Brust's Dragaera novels) 
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars) 
7. Buffy Summers (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) John Carter of Mars
8. Miles Vorkosigan (Lois McMaster Bujold's Vorkosigan novels) versus Captain America
9.  Tarzan
10. Aragorn (Lord of the Rings)
11. Gandalf the Grey (Lord of the Rings)
12. Croaker (Glen Cook's Black Company novels) 
13.  versus Rincewind (Discworld)
14. Samwise Gamgee (Lord of the Rings) versus The Man with No Name (Sergio Leone's Dollars trilogy)
15. The Phantom
16. Thrall (Warcraft) 
17. Corwin of Amber (Roger Zelany's Amber novels) 
18. Richard Sharpe versus Solomon Kane
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories) 
20. Maui versus El Borak
21. CuChulainn (Celtic mythology)
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who) 
23. Flash Gordon versus versus Marty McFly (Back to the Future)
24.  Connor MacLeod (Highlander)
25. Aeryn Sun verus Thor (Norse mythology, Marvel comics)
26. Arthur Dent (Hitchhiker's Guide) 
27. Wonder Woman (comics, TV show) Rorschach
28. the Hulk
29. Agent Dale Cooper versus The Tick (comics, tv shows)
30. Captain Adama (the new Battlestar Galactica) versus Nolan Benholm
31. Atticus Finch (To Kill a Mockingbird) versus Jackie Chan
32. James Bond (movies, Ian Fleming's stories) 
33.  Leto II (Children of Dune)
34. Beowulf (mythology) 
35. Rocky Balboa (Rocky movies) versus Jen the Gelfling (The Dark Crystal)
36. Ellen Ripley (Alien) 
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies) 
38. Sir Lancelot (Arthurian mythology)
39.  Nathan Kiklu
40.  Sir Galahad (Arthurian mythology)
41.  Gilgamesh (mythology)
42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
43.  versus Gordon Freeman
44. Hellboy (comics, movie) 
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels)
46. Harry Keogh 
47. Han Solo (Star Wars)
48. Severain the Torturer
49. Austin Powers (movies) versus Sam Emerson (The Lost Boys)
50. Wolverine (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
51. Neo (Matrix)
52.  Professor X (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation)
54. Obi-Wan Kenobi (Star Wars) )
55. Honor Harrington (David Weber's novels)
56. Carl Kolchak versus Mad Max
57. Optimus Prime (Transformers)
58. Odysseus (mythology) 
59. Don Quixote 
60. Spike (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel)
61.   Jack O'Neill
62.   RoboCop
63. Elminster (sForgotten Realms novels) 
64.  Inigo Montoya (The Princess Bride)

I don't see how Superman is cooler than Aragorn. Batman I like bit Supers and Spiderman are bland. 

And Trinity is not nearly as interesting or developed character as Corwin of Amber. I have to give an edge to some centuries old classics like ancient or arturian mythology.

And nice to see some people voted for Harry and Nathan, Necroscopes are tough.


----------



## Templetroll (Aug 14, 2005)

1. Conan the Cimmerian (Robert Howard's novels, Conan movies) 
2. Alice (Alice in Wonderland)  tough choice.  went with the sane one.  
3. Captain Marvel (comics)
4. Dudley Do-Right (The Rocky & Bullwinkle Show) 
5.  Super Mario (Mario Brothers video games)
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars) 
7. Buffy Summers (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) 
8. Captain America
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies)  
10. Superman 
11. Gandalf the Grey (Lord of the Rings)
12. John Sheridan (Babylon 5)
13. no vote, I never read (Discworld)
14. Samwise Gamgee (Lord of the Rings) another tough one, went with the most heroic 
15. The Phantom
16. Delenn (Babylon 5)
17. Corwin of Amber (Roger Zelany's Amber novels) 
18. Solomon Kane
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories) 
20. Maui 
21. CuChulainn (Celtic mythology) 
22. Godzilla (movies) because the Doctor should be eligible 12 times...   
23. Flash Gordon  
24. John Crichton (Babylon 5) 
25. Thor (Norse mythology, Marvel comics)
26. Arthur Dent (Hitchhiker's Guide) 
27. Wonder Woman (comics, TV show) 
28. Superboy (comics) 
29. Agent Dale Cooper 
30. Captain Adama (the new Battlestar Galactica) 
31. Atticus Finch (To Kill a Mockingbird) This one was easy
32. James Bond (movies, Ian Fleming's stories) 
33. The Terminator (Terminator 2) 
34. Wesley (The Princess Bride)
35. Rocky Balboa (Rocky movies) 
36. Ellen Ripley (Alien) 
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies) 
38. Sir Lancelot (Arthurian mythology)
39. Drizzt Do'Urden (Forgotten Realms novels) 
40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows) 
41. Gilgamesh (mythology)
42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
43. Gordon Freeman
44. Hellboy (comics, movie) 
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels) 
46. Paladin - The Man in Black (Have Gun Will Travel)
47. Han Solo (Star Wars) 
48. Severain the Torturer
49. Sam Emerson (The Lost Boys)
50. Wolverine (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
51. Jack Bauer (24)
52. Captain James T. Kirk (Star Trek) 
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation) 
54. Obi-Wan Kenobi (Star Wars) 
55. Honor Harrington (David Weber's novels) 
56. Mad Max
57. Captain Benjamin Sisko (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine) 
58. Odysseus (mythology) 
59. Don Quixote 
60. Spike (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel) 
61. The Lone Ranger 
62. Wesley Wyndham Pryce (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel) 
63. Mack Bolan (The Executioner)
64. Inigo Montoya (The Princess Bride)

For the sake of discussion - Hmm, I only nominated one hero.  Next time I'll nominate Barbarella.  It was neat that there were still so many good heroes out there to nominate.  I do question some who made the list, like Anakin.  JarJar was more heroic than he was.

there are plenty I liked, made some choices easy and some difficult.  I think the Phantom should have been up against the Wraith.  The "Ghost Who Walks" versus the "Ghost Who Drives" would have been cool.


----------



## Klaus (Aug 14, 2005)

1. Conan the Cimmerian (Robert Howard's novels, Conan movies)
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies)
3. Captain Marvel (comics)
4. The Shadow
5. Super Mario (Mario Brothers video games)
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars)
7. Buffy Summers (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
8. 
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies)
10. Superman
11. Malcolm Reynolds (Firefly)
12. John Sheridan (Babylon 5)
13. 
14. Samwise Gamgee (Lord of the Rings)
15. The Phantom
16. Thrall (Warcraft)
17. 
18. Solomon Kane
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories)
20. 
21. CuChulainn (Celtic mythology)
22. Godzilla (movies)
23. Marty McFly (Back to the Future)
24. Connor MacLeod (Highlander)
25. Thor (Norse mythology, Marvel comics)
26. 
27. Wonder Woman (comics, TV show)
28. Superboy (comics)
29. Agent Dale Cooper
30. 
31. 
32. James Bond (movies, Ian Fleming's stories)
33. The Terminator (Terminator 2)
34. Beowulf (mythology)
35. Rocky Balboa (Rocky movies)
36. Ellen Ripley (Alien)
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies)
38. Angel (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
39. Drizzt Do'Urden (Forgotten Realms novels)
40. Sir Galahad (Arthurian mythology)
41. Hercules (mythology, movies, TV show)
42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
43. 
44. Hellboy (comics, movie)
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels)
46. 
47. Han Solo (Star Wars)
48. 
49. Sam Emerson (The Lost Boys)
50. Professor Albus Dumbledore (Harry Potter) 
51. Neo (Matrix)
52. Captain James T. Kirk (Star Trek) 
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation) 
54. Ash (Army of Darkness)
55. 
56. Carl Kolchak
57. Optimus Prime (Transformers)
58. He-Man (comics, tv shows)
59. Don Quixote
60. Spike (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel)
61. 
62. Wesley Wyndham Pryce (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel) 
63. 
64. Doc Savage


----------



## Kelleris (Aug 14, 2005)

1. Conan the Cimmerian 
2. Batman - I hate you, DarkJezter.
3. Hong Kong Phooey
4. The Shadow
5. Super Mario
6. Luke Skywalker
7. John Carter of Mars
8. Captain America
9. Indiana Jones 
10. Superman - Oh how I hate you, sir.
11. Gandalf the Grey
12. Croaker
13. Sam Vimes
14. The Man with No Name
15. Gamera
16. Thrall
17. Corwin of Amber
18. Solomon Kane
19. Sherlock Holmes
20. El Borak
21. CuChulainn
22. Godzilla (movies)
23. Marty McFly
24. John Crichton
25. Thor
26. Arthur Dent - Some serious loathing here.  I mean, wow.
27. Rorschach
28. The Hulk
29. The Tick
30. Nolan Benholm
31. ??? - Oh, despisement!  How can you ask me to choose between a great moral dramatic hero and an equally great comedic action hero?!  They're apples and oranges.  This is like choosing which _type_ of hero I like more.  Sir, this was a blow most foul.
32. Link - *sigh*
33. The Terminator
34. Beowulf - Aargh.  Only because I'm still voting for one _Princess Bride_ hero.
35. Rocky Balboa
36. Perseus
37. Robin Hood
38. Sir Lancelot
39. Drizzt Do'Urden
40. Spider-Man
41. Gilgamesh
42. Wicket
43. Gordon Freeman
44. Hellboy
45. King Arthur
46. Paladin - The Man in Black
47. Han Solo
48. ???
49. Austin Powers
50. Wolverine
51. ???
52. Captain James T. Kirk
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard
54. Ash (Army of Darkness) - Eennnhh...
55. Honor Harrington
56. Carl Kolchak
57. Optimus Prime
58. Odysseus - Possibly my favorite hero, or rather the genesis of my favorite hero archetype.  If He-Man beats him I'll be at least mildly annoyed.
59. Don Quixote - The hero of the first great novel or a Chris Farley character?  This one's easy.
60. Spike
61. Colonel Jack O'Neill
62. Wesley Wyndham Pryce
63. ???
64. Inigo Montoya

I also think that there are some second-stringers that'll be going on because some of the greats are mauling each other.  Ah well.


----------



## warlord (Aug 15, 2005)

1. Conan the Cimmerian (Robert Howard's novels, Conan movies) 
 2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies) 
3. Hong Kong Phooey versus 
4. )versus The Shadow
5. Sethra Lavode (Steven Brust's Dragaera novels) 
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars) 
7. Buffy Summers (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
8.  Captain America
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies) 
10. Aragorn (Lord of the Rings)
11. Gandalf the Grey (Lord of the Rings)
12. Croaker (Glen Cook's Black Company novels) 
13.  Rincewind (Discworld)
14.  The Man with No Name (Sergio Leone's Dollars trilogy)
15.  The Phantom
16. Thrall (Warcraft) 
17. Corwin of Amber (Roger Zelany's Amber novels) 
18. Solomon Kane
19.  Yoda (Star Wars)
20.  El Borak
21. CuChulainn (Celtic mythology) )
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who) 
23. Flash Gordon versus 
24.  Connor MacLeod (Highlander)
25. Thor (Norse mythology, Marvel comics)
26.  versus Ozymandias
27.  Rorschach
28 the Hulk
29. Agent Dale Cooper 
30.  versus Nolan Benholm
31. Atticus Finch (To Kill a Mockingbird)
32. James Bond (movies, Ian Fleming's stories) 
33.  versus Leto II (Children of Dune)
34.  Wesley (The Princess Bride)
35. Rocky Balboa (Rocky movies) 
36.  Perseus (Greek mythology)
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies) 
38. Angel (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) 
39.  Nathan Kiklu
40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows) 
41. versus Gilgamesh (mythology)
42. Wicket (Return of the Jedi) 
 43. Anakin Skywalker (Star Wars: The Phantom Menace) 
44. Hellboy (comics, movie) 
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels) 
46. Harry Keogh versus 
47. Han Solo (Star Wars) 
48.   Severain the Torturer
49.  Sam Emerson (The Lost Boys)
50.  Wolverine (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
51. Neo (Matrix) 
52.  Professor X (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
53.  the Wraith
54. Obi-Wan Kenobi (Star Wars) 
55. Honor Harrington (David Weber's novels) 
56. Carl Kolchak versus Mad Max
57.   Optimus Prime (Transformers)
58. He-Man (comics, tv shows)
59. Don Quixote 
60. Spike (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel) 
61. The Lone Ranger 
62. Wesley Wyndham Pryce (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel) 
63.  Mack Bolan (The Executioner)
64. Inigo Montoya (The Princess Bride)


----------



## ddvmor (Aug 15, 2005)

1. Conan the Cimmerian 

2. Batman 
3. Captain Marvel 
4. The Shadow
5. Sethra Lavode
6. Luke Skywalker
7. Buffy Summers 
8. Captain America
9. Indiana Jones 
10. Superman 
11. Gandalf the Grey
12. John Sheridan 
13. Sam Vimes 
14. The Man with No Name
15. Gamera
16. Delenn 
17. Trinity
18. Richard Sharpe 
19. Yoda
20. El Borak
21. Granny Weatherwax
22. The Doctor
23. Marty McFly
24. John Crichton
25. Aeryn Sun
26. Ozymandias
27. Rorschach
28. Hulk
29. The Tick
30. Captain Adama
31. Jackie Chan
32. James Bond
33. The Terminator
34. Beowulf 
35. Rocky Balboa 
36. Ellen Ripley 
37. Duncan Idaho
38. Angel
39. Nathan Kiklu
40. Spider-Man 
41 Hercules
42. Wicket 
43. Anakin Skywalker
44. Hellboy 
45. King Arthur 
46. Harry Keogh 
47. Han Solo 
48. Speed Racer 
49. Austin Powers 
50. Wolverine 
51. Neo 
52. Captain James T. Kirk 
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard 
54. Obi-Wan Kenobi 
55. Spongebob Squarepants
56. Carl Kolchak
57. Optimus Prime
58. He-Man
59. Don Quixote
60. Spike
61. Jack O'Neill
62. RoboCop
63. Elminster 
64. Doc Savage


----------



## Kilmore (Aug 15, 2005)

1. Conan the Cimmerian 
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies) 
3. Captain Marvel (comics)
4. Dudley Do-Right (The Rocky & Bullwinkle Show) 
5. Super Mario (Mario Brothers video games)
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars)
7. John Carter of Mars
8. Captain America
9. Tarzan 
10. Superman
11. Gandalf the Grey (Lord of the Rings)
12.  John Sheridan (Babylon 5)
13. Rincewind (Discworld)
14.  The Man with No Name (Sergio Leone's _Dollars_ trilogy)
15. The Phantom
16. Delenn (Babylon 5)
17. Corwin of Amber (Roger Zelany's Amber novels) .
18. Solomon Kane
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories)
20. ?
21. CuChulainn (Celtic mythology)
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who) 
23. Flash Gordon versus 
24. Connor MacLeod (Highlander)
25. Thor (Norse mythology, Marvel comics)
26. Arthur Dent (Hitchhiker's Guide) 
27. Wonder Woman (comics, TV show) 
28. the Hulk
29. The Tick (comics, tv shows)
30. Captain Adama (the new Battlestar Galactica) 
31. Jackie Chan
32. James Bond (movies, Ian Fleming's stories)
33. The Terminator (Terminator 2) 
34. Beowulf (mythology) 
35. Rocky Balboa (Rocky movies)
36. Ellen Ripley (Alien)
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies)
38. Sir Lancelot (Arthurian mythology)
39. Drizzt Do'Urden (Forgotten Realms novels)
40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows) 
41. Hercules (mythology, movies, TV show) 
42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
43. Gordon Freeman
44. Hellboy (comics, movie) 
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels) 
46. Paladin - The Man in Black (Have Gun Will Travel)
47. Han Solo (Star Wars) 
48. Speed Racer (TV series) 
49. Austin Powers (movies) 
50. Professor Albus Dumbledore (Harry Potter) 
51. Neo (Matrix) 
52. Captain James T. Kirk (Star Trek) 
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation) 
54. Ash (Army of Darkness)
55. Honor Harrington (David Weber's novels) 
56. Mad Max
57. Optimus Prime (Transformers)
58. He-Man (comics, tv shows)
59. Don Quixote 
60. B.A. Baracus (A-Team)
61. The Lone Ranger versus
62. RoboCop
63. Elminster (Forgotten Realms novels) 
64. Doc Savage


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Aug 15, 2005)

1. Conan the Cimmerian
2. Batman
3. Captain Marvel
4. The Shadow
5. Super Mario (Mario Brothers video games)
6. Luke Skywalker
7. John Carter of Mars
8. Miles Vorkosigan
9. Indiana Jones 
10. Aragorn
11. Gandalf the Grey
12. John Sheridan
13. Sam Vimes
14. Samwise Gamgee
15. Gamera
16. Thrall
17. Trinity
18. Solomon Kane
19. Yoda
20. Maui
21. CuChulainn
22. Godzilla
23. Flash Gordon
24. Connor MacLeod
25. Thor
26. Arthur Dent
27. Wonder Woman
28. Hulk
29. The Tick
30. Nolan Benholm
31. Jackie Chan
32. James Bond
33. The Terminator
34. Wesley
35. Jen the Gelfling
36. Ellen Ripley
37. Robin Hood
38. Sir Lancelot
39. Drizzt Do'Urden
40. Spider-Man
41. Hercules
42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
43. Gordon Freeman
44. Hellboy
45. King Arthur
46. Paladin
47. John Rambo
48. Severain the Torturer
49. Austin Powers
50. Wolverine
51. Neo
52. Captain James T. Kirk
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard
54. Ash
55. Spongebob Squarepants
56. Mad Max
57. Optimus Prime
58. Odysseus
59. Don Quixote
60. B.A. Baracus
61. Jack O'Neill
62. RoboCop
63. Elminster
64. Inigo Montoya


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Aug 15, 2005)

13.  Rincewind (Discworld)
14. Samwise Gamgee (Lord of the Rings))
15. Gamera 
16. Delenn (Babylon 5)
17. Corwin of Amber (Roger Zelany's Amber novels) 
18.  Solomon Kane
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories) 
20. Maui
21. CuChulainn (Celtic mythology) 
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who) 
23. Flash Gordon )
24. John Crichton (Babylon 5) 
25.  Thor (Norse mythology, Marvel comics)
26.  Ozymandias
27. Wonder Woman (comics, TV show) 
28. Superboy (comics) 
29. Agent Dale Cooper 
30. Captain Lee  "Apollo" Adama (the new Battlestar Galactica) 
31.  Jackie Chan
32. James Bond (movies, Ian Fleming's stories) 
33. The Terminator (Terminator 2) 
34.  Wesley (The Princess Bride)
35.  Jen the Gelfling (The Dark Crystal)
36. Ellen Ripley (Alien) 
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies) 
38. Angel (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) 
39. Nathan Kiklu (This is more AGAINST Drizz't than for Nathan.)
40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows) 
41. Hercules (mythology, movies, TV show) 
42. Wicket (Return of the Jedi) -  (I'm heartened by the idea of ANYONE beating up Frodo, but especially a fuzzy teddy bear!!)
43. Anakin Skywalker (Star Wars: The Phantom Menace) 
44. Vlad Taltos (Steven Brust's Dragaera novels)
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels) 
46. Harry Keogh 
47. Han Solo (Star Wars) 
48.  Severain the Torturer
49.  Sam Emerson (The Lost Boys)
50. Professor Albus Dumbledore (Harry Potter) 
51. Jack Bauer (24)
52. Captain James T. Kirk (Star Trek)
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation)
54.  Ash (Army of Darkness)
55. Spongebob Squarepants (tv show)
56. Carl Kolchak 
57.  Optimus Prime (Transformers)
58. He-Man (comics, tv shows)
59.  Haru, the Great White Ninja
60.  B.A. Baracus (A-Team)
61. The Lone Ranger 
62. Wesley Wyndham Pryce (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel) 
63. Elminster (Forgotten Realms novels) 
64. Doc Savage


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 15, 2005)

1. Conan the Cimmerian (Robert Howard's novels, Conan movies) 
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies) 
3. Captain Marvel (comics)
4. The Shadow
5. Sethra Lavode (Steven Brust's Dragaera novels) 
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars) 
7. Buffy Summers (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
8. Captain America
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies)
10.  Aragorn (Lord of the Rings)
11. Malcolm Reynolds (Firefly) 
12. 
13. Sam Vimes (Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels)
14. Samwise Gamgee (Lord of the Rings) 
15. The Phantom
16. 
17. Corwin of Amber (Roger Zelany's Amber novels) 
18. Richard Sharpe 
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories) 
20. 
21. Granny Weatherwax (Discworld)
22. 
23. Flash Gordon 
24. Connor MacLeod (Highlander)
25. Thor (Norse mythology, Marvel comics)
26. Arthur Dent (Hitchhiker's Guide) 
27. Rorschach
28. Superboy (comics)
29. The Tick (comics, tv shows)
30. 
31. 
32. James Bond (movies, Ian Fleming's stories) 
33. The Terminator (Terminator 2)
34. Beowulf (mythology)
35. Jen the Gelfling (The Dark Crystal)
36. Ellen Ripley (Alien) 
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies) 
38. Angel (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) 
39. Drizzt Do'Urden (Forgotten Realms novels) 
40.Sir Galahad (Arthurian mythology)
41. Hercules (mythology, movies, TV show) 
42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
43. Anakin Skywalker (Star Wars: The Phantom Menace)
44. Hellboy (comics, movie) 
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels) 
46. 
47. Han Solo (Star Wars) 
48. Speed Racer (TV series) 
49. Sam Emerson (The Lost Boys)
50. Professor Albus Dumbledore (Harry Potter) v
51. Jack Bauer (24)
52. Professor X (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation)
54. Obi-Wan Kenobi (Star Wars) 
55. Spongebob Squarepants (tv show)
56.  Mad Max
57.  Optimus Prime (Transformers)
58. Odysseus (mythology) 
59. Don Quixote 
60. Spike (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel) 
61. The Lone Ranger 
62. Wesley Wyndham Pryce (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel) 
63. 
64. Inigo Montoya (The Princess Bride)


----------



## MonsterMash (Aug 15, 2005)

*First Round Brackets*

1. Conan the Cimmerian (Robert Howard's novels, Conan movies) 
2. Alice (Alice in Wonderland)
3. Hong Kong Phooey 
4.  The Shadow
5. Super Mario (Mario Brothers video games)
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars) 
7.  John Carter of Mars
8.  Captain America
9. Tarzan 
10. Aragorn (Lord of the Rings)
11. Gandalf the Grey (Lord of the Rings)
12. Croaker (Glen Cook's Black Company novels)
13. Sam Vimes (Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels)
14. The Man with No Name (Sergio Leone's _Dollars_ trilogy)
15. The Phantom
16. Delenn (Babylon 5)
17. Trinity (Matrix)
18. Solomon Kane
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories) - serious be you cannot with matchup this
20. Maui 
21. Granny Weatherwax (Discworld)
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who)
23. Flash Gordon versus
24. Connor MacLeod (Highlander)
25. Thor (Norse mythology, Marvel comics)
26. Arthur Dent (Hitchhiker's Guide)
27. Wonder Woman (comics, TV show)
28. the Hulk
29. Agent Dale Cooper
30. Nolan Benholm
31. Jackie Chan
32. James Bond (movies, Ian Fleming's stories)
33. The Terminator (Terminator 2) 
34. Beowulf (mythology)
35. Rocky Balboa (Rocky movies)
36. Ellen Ripley (Alien)
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies)
38. Sir Lancelot (Arthurian mythology)
39. Nathan Kiklu
40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows)
41. Hercules (mythology, movies, TV show)
42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
43. Anakin Skywalker (Star Wars: The Phantom Menace)
44. Hellboy (comics, movie)
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels)
46. Paladin - The Man in Black (Have Gun Will Travel)
47. Han Solo (Star Wars)
48. Severain the Torturer
49. Austin Powers (movies)
50. Wolverine (X-men and other comics, X-men movies)
51. Neo (Matrix)
52. Captain James T. Kirk (Star Trek)
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation)
54. Ash (Army of Darkness)
55. Spongebob Squarepants (tv show)
56. Carl Kolchak
57. Optimus Prime (Transformers)
58. Odysseus (mythology)
59. Don Quixote
60. Spike (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel) 
61. The Lone Ranger 
62. RoboCop
63. Mack Bolan (The Executioner)
64. Doc Savage


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Aug 15, 2005)

1. Parksenarion (Elizabeth Moon's Deed of Paksenarion)
         Paks deserves some love here, because she is going to get stomped based entirely
         on name recognition
2. Batman
3. 
4. The Shadow
5. 
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars)
           the Punisher is NOT a hero
7. Buffy Summers
8. Captain America
9. Indiana Jones
             ouch, but I had to go with Indy over Tarzan
10. 
       Holy cats!  That is NOT a first round match-up.  This is the argument for seeding,
       right here.  I can't even vote on this one.
11. 
        Would have voted for Gandalf, but he wasn't really one of the heroes, and shouldn't
        knock off actual protagonists
12. 
13. 
14. The Man with No Name
        And another rough match-up, despite the fact that half the list doesn't even belong 
        here.  Samwise ought to walk away with this thing, but The Man with No Name does
        NOT deserve to get eliminated in the first round.
15. The Phantom
16. Thrall (Warcraft)
17. 
18. 
          Solomon would win, but for the fact that I have trouble calling him a full on hero
19. Sherlock Holmes 
           Wow.  Just wow.  How were these randomized?  Got to go with Holmes, as he was 
           at least actually the hero of his books.
20. Maui
21. CuChulainn (Celtic mythology)
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who)
23. Marty McFly (Back to the Future)
24. 
25. Thor (Norse mythology, Marvel comics)
           Of course, I'll take either version of Thor in this contest, but it DOES make a 
           HUGE difference whether you're dealing with the myth or the comic.  The two 
           are WORLDS apart.
26. Arthur Dent (Hitchhiker's Guide)
27. Wonder Woman
28. the Hulk
29. The Tick (comics, tv shows)
30. Captain Adama (the new Battlestar Galactica)
31. Atticus Finch (To Kill a Mockingbird)
32. Link (Legend of Zelda)
           OK, were these seriously DESIGNED to cut potential contenders down ASAP?
33. 
34. Wesley (The Princess Bride)
            See previous comment.  I had to go with Wesley for style, but Beowulf deserves
            to see later rounds more than most of these scrubs.
35. Rocky Balboa (Rocky movies)
36. Perseus (Greek mythology)
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies)
38. 
        Lance lacks too many heroic virtues to actually get a vote, but he still beats the 
        heck out of Angel, so I have to abstain AGAIN.
39. 
40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows)
41. Gilgamesh (mythology)
42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
43. 
44. 
         Would have voted for Vlad, but he's not really all that heroic in any true sense
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels)
46. Paladin - The Man in Black (Have Gun Will Travel)
47. Han Solo (Star Wars)
48. 
49. 
50. 
51.
52. Captain James T. Kirk (Star Trek)
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation)
54. Obi-Wan Kenobi (Star Wars)
55. 
56. Carl Kolchak
57. Optimus Prime (Transformers)
58. Odysseus (mythology)
59. Don Quixote
60. B.A. Baracus (A-Team)
61. The Lone Ranger
62. 
63. 
       feh and yuck
64. Doc Savage

Wow.  An impressively scrub-filled list.  I knew who 95% of them were and still couldn't vote on a lot of these because there weren't any actual heroes in the match-up.  I can't believe how many scrubs we are guaranteed to have left and how many quality contenders are necessarily ousted.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 16, 2005)

Okay, voting is now closed.

Now, to figure out how I'm gonna tally all of these votes without spending the next few hours doing it.  Yikes!  I had no idea what I was getting myself into!


----------



## Gomez (Aug 16, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> Okay, voting is now closed.
> 
> Now, to figure out how I'm gonna tally all of these votes without spending the next few hours doing it.  Yikes!  I had no idea what I was getting myself into!





LOL! You should have asked me first! Counting the votes is a B@$%H in the early rounds. It starts getting easier after about the 3th round or so!


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 16, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> LOL! You should have asked me first! Counting the votes is a B@$%H in the early rounds. It starts getting easier after about the 3th round or so!



 Why are you guys scaring me so much.  

MEANIES  I Say.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 17, 2005)

Just a heads up people.  I _do_ still intend on tallying and publishing the results, it's just that things are a little hectic at the moment and I don't know when I'll be able to sit down long enough to do it.  Sorry for the delay, but I will get it done for you.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 21, 2005)

Dark Jester, 

When are the results going to get tallied? Do you need some help?


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm working on it, I swear!  I know that making excuses is lame, but I've just had a lot on my plate lately and haven't had quite enough time to spend a few hours tallying all the votes (although I have got the tallying partially completed).  I really do intend on getting Round 1 tallied and Round 2 up and going. 

Sorry about the wait folks.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 21, 2005)

According to my tallying of the first 19 matchups (because that's how many printed out on one page with enough space for tallying them...)

1. Conan the Cimmerian (Robert Howard's novels, Conan movies) defeats Parksenarion (Elizabeth Moon's Deed of Paksenarion) 33-6
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies) defeats Alice (Alice in Wonderland) 37-3
3. Captain Marvel (comics) defeats Hong Kong Phooey 23-15
4. The Shadow defeats Dudley Do-Right (The Rocky & Bullwinkle Show) 25-11
5. Super Mario (Mario Brothers video games) defeats Sethra Lavode (Steven Brust's Dragaera novels) 23-11
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars) defeats The Punisher (comics, movie) 36-4
7. Buffy Summers (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) slays John Carter of Mars 27-12
8. Captain America defeats Miles Vorkosigan (Lois McMaster Bujold's Vorkosigan novels) 31-5
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies) defeats Tarzan 34-6
10. Superman defeats Aragorn (Lord of the Rings) 23-15
11. Gandalf the Grey (Lord of the Rings) defeats Malcolm Reynolds (Firefly) 24-13
12. John Sheridan (Babylon 5) defeats Croaker (Glen Cook's Black Company novels) 17-12
13. Sam Vimes (Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels) defeats Rincewind (Discworld) 16-8 
14. Samwise Gamgee (Lord of the Rings) defeats The Man with No Name (Sergio Leone's Dollars trilogy) 23-15
15. The Phantom defeats Gamera 23-12
16. Thrall (Warcraft) defeats Delenn (Babylon 5) 17-15
17. Corwin of Amber (Roger Zelany's Amber novels) defeats Trinity (Matrix) 19-17
18. Solomon Kane defeats Richard Sharpe 19-12
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories) defeats Yoda (Star Wars) 28-12

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 21, 2005)

Dave, you are a saint.  Thank you!

That should definately cut down a good chunk of my workload.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 21, 2005)

Second 19:

20. Maui defeats El Borak 11-7
21. CuChulainn (Celtic mythology) defeats Granny Weatherwax (Discworld) 23-13
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who) defeats Godzilla (movies) 28-10
23. Flash Gordon versus defeats Marty McFly (Back to the Future) 28-10
24. Connor MacLeod (Highlander) defeats John Crichton (Babylon 5) 23-13
25. Thor (Norse mythology, Marvel comics) defeats Aeryn Sun 31-7
26. Arthur Dent (Hitchhiker's Guide) defeats Ozymandias 28-9
27. Wonder Woman (comics, TV show) defeats Rorschach 28-10
28. the Hulk defeats Superboy (comics) 31-8
29. The Tick (comics, tv shows) defeats Agent Dale Cooper 24-11
30. Captain Adama (the new Battlestar Galactica) defeats Nolin Benholm 21-6
31. Atticus Finch (To Kill a Mockingbird) defeats Jackie Chan 20-14
32. James Bond (movies, Ian Fleming's stories) defeats Link (Legend of Zelda) 31-10
33. The Terminator (Terminator 2) defeats Leto II (Children of Dune) 28-8
34. Beowulf (mythology) defeats Wesley (The Princess Bride) 22-19
35. Rocky Balboa (Rocky movies) defeats Jen the Gelfling (The Dark Crystal) 21-15
36. Ellen Ripley (Alien) defeats Perseus (Greek mythology) 27-13
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies) defeats Duncan Idaho (Dune) 35-6
38. Sir Lancelot (Arthurian mythology) defeats Angel (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) 22-17


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow, drothgery!  How are you doing these so quickly?  Either you've come up with a very quick and efficent way of counting the votes, or I'm just incredibly slow at counting. 

Thanks again, anyway!


----------



## drothgery (Aug 21, 2005)

I copied the choices into a spreadsheet, then formatted things so that there was space for tally marks next to them. Then I just printed them out and went through the choices a page at a time.

39. Drizzt Do'Urden (Forgotten Realms novels) defeats Nathan Kiklu 22-9
40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows) defeats Sir Galahad (Arthurian mythology) 32-8
41. Hercules (mythology, movies, TV show) defeats Gilgamesh (mythology) 29-12
42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings) defeats Wicket (Return of the Jedi) 32-9
43. Gordon Freeman defeats Anakin Skywalker (Star Wars: The Phantom Menace) 19-16
44. Hellboy (comics, movie) defeats Vlad Taltos (Steven Brust's Dragaera novels) 28-8
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels) defeats Ralph Hinkley 38-2
46. Paladin - The Man in Black (Have Gun Will Travel) defeats Harry Keogh 20-5
47. Han Solo (Star Wars) defeats John Rambo (Rambo movies) 38-2
48. Speed Racer (TV series) defeats Severain the Torturer 16-12
49. Austin Powers (movies) defeats Sam Emerson (The Lost Boys) 26-10
50. Wolverine (X-men and other comics, X-men movies) defeats Professor Albus Dumbledore (Harry Potter) 26-14
51. Neo (Matrix) defeast Jack Bauer (24) 27-10
52. Captain James T. Kirk (Star Trek) defeats Professor X (X-men and other comics, X-men movies) 27-14
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation) defeats the Wraith 35-5
54. Ash (Army of Darkness) scrapes by Obi-Wan Kenobi (Star Wars) 21-20
55. Honor Harrington (David Weber's novels) defeats Spongebob Squarepants (tv show) 17-14
56. Mad Max defeats Carl Kolchak  25-12
57. Optimus Prime (Transformers) defeats Captain Benjamin Sisko (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine) 28-12


----------



## drothgery (Aug 21, 2005)

And the last of them...

58. Odysseus (mythology) defeats He-Man (comics, tv shows) 26-14
59. Don Quixote defeats Haru, the Great White Ninja 35-5
60. Spike (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel) defeats B.A. Baracus (A-Team) 21-19
61. The Lone Ranger defeats Jack O'Neill 27-11
62. RoboCop defeats Wesley Wyndham Pryce (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel) 23-14
63. Elminster (Forgotten Realms novels) defeats Mack Bolan (The Executioner) 20-7
64. Inigo Montoya (The Princess Bride) defeats Doc Savage 25-15


----------



## drothgery (Aug 21, 2005)

Compiled results and commentary...

1. Conan the Cimmerian (Robert Howard's novels, Conan movies) defeats Parksenarion (Elizabeth Moon's Deed of Paksenarion) 33-6
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies) defeats Alice (Alice in Wonderland) 37-3
3. Captain Marvel (comics) defeats Hong Kong Phooey 23-15
4. The Shadow defeats Dudley Do-Right (The Rocky & Bullwinkle Show) 25-11
5. Super Mario (Mario Brothers video games) defeats Sethra Lavode (Steven Brust's Dragaera novels) 23-11
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars) defeats The Punisher (comics, movie) 36-4
7. Buffy Summers (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) slays John Carter of Mars 27-12
8. Captain America defeats Miles Vorkosigan (Lois McMaster Bujold's Vorkosigan novels) 31-5
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies) defeats Tarzan 34-6
10. Superman defeats Aragorn (Lord of the Rings) 23-15
11. Gandalf the Grey (Lord of the Rings) defeats Malcolm Reynolds (Firefly) 24-13
12. John Sheridan (Babylon 5) defeats Croaker (Glen Cook's Black Company novels) 17-12
13. Sam Vimes (Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels) defeats Rincewind (Discworld) 16-8 
14. Samwise Gamgee (Lord of the Rings) defeats The Man with No Name (Sergio Leone's Dollars trilogy) 23-15
15. The Phantom defeats Gamera 23-12
16. Thrall (Warcraft) defeats Delenn (Babylon 5) 17-15
17. Corwin of Amber (Roger Zelany's Amber novels) defeats Trinity (Matrix) 19-17
18. Solomon Kane defeats Richard Sharpe 19-12
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories) defeats Yoda (Star Wars) 28-12
20. Maui defeats El Borak 11-7
21. CuChulainn (Celtic mythology) defeats Granny Weatherwax (Discworld) 23-13
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who) defeats Godzilla (movies) 28-10
23. Flash Gordon versus defeats Marty McFly (Back to the Future) 28-10
24. Connor MacLeod (Highlander) defeats John Crichton (Babylon 5) 23-13
25. Thor (Norse mythology, Marvel comics) defeats Aeryn Sun 31-7
26. Arthur Dent (Hitchhiker's Guide) defeats Ozymandias 28-9
27. Wonder Woman (comics, TV show) defeats Rorschach 28-10
28. The Hulk defeats Superboy (comics) 31-8
29. The Tick (comics, tv shows) defeats Agent Dale Cooper 24-11
30. Captain Adama (the new Battlestar Galactica) defeats Nolin Benholm 21-6
31. Atticus Finch (To Kill a Mockingbird) defeats Jackie Chan 20-14
32. James Bond (movies, Ian Fleming's stories) defeats Link (Legend of Zelda) 31-10
33. The Terminator (Terminator 2) defeats Leto II (Children of Dune) 28-8
34. Beowulf (mythology) defeats Wesley (The Princess Bride) 22-19
35. Rocky Balboa (Rocky movies) defeats Jen the Gelfling (The Dark Crystal) 21-15
36. Ellen Ripley (Alien) defeats Perseus (Greek mythology) 27-13
37. Robin Hood (mythology, movies) defeats Duncan Idaho (Dune) 35-6
38. Sir Lancelot (Arthurian mythology) defeats Angel (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) 22-17
39. Drizzt Do'Urden (Forgotten Realms novels) defeats Nathan Kiklu 22-9
40. Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows) defeats Sir Galahad (Arthurian mythology) 32-8
41. Hercules (mythology, movies, TV show) defeats Gilgamesh (mythology) 29-12
42. Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings) defeats Wicket (Return of the Jedi) 32-9
43. Gordon Freeman defeats Anakin Skywalker (Star Wars: The Phantom Menace) 19-16
44. Hellboy (comics, movie) defeats Vlad Taltos (Steven Brust's Dragaera novels) 28-8
45. King Arthur (mythology, various novels) defeats Ralph Hinkley 38-2
46. Paladin - The Man in Black (Have Gun Will Travel) defeats Harry Keogh 20-5
47. Han Solo (Star Wars) defeats John Rambo (Rambo movies) 38-2
48. Speed Racer (TV series) defeats Severain the Torturer 16-12
49. Austin Powers (movies) defeats Sam Emerson (The Lost Boys) 26-10
50. Wolverine (X-men and other comics, X-men movies) defeats Professor Albus Dumbledore (Harry Potter) 26-14
51. Neo (Matrix) defeast Jack Bauer (24) 27-10
52. Captain James T. Kirk (Star Trek) defeats Professor X (X-men and other comics, X-men movies) 27-14
53. Captain Jean-Luc Picard (Star Trek: The Next Generation) defeats the Wraith 35-5
54. Ash (Army of Darkness) scrapes by Obi-Wan Kenobi (Star Wars) 21-20
55. Honor Harrington (David Weber's novels) defeats Spongebob Squarepants (tv show) 17-14
56. Mad Max defeats Carl Kolchak  25-12
57. Optimus Prime (Transformers) defeats Captain Benjamin Sisko (Star Trek: Deep Space Nine) 28-12
58. Odysseus (mythology) defeats He-Man (comics, tv shows) 26-14
59. Don Quixote defeats Haru, the Great White Ninja 35-5
60. Spike (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel) defeats B.A. Baracus (A-Team) 21-19
61. The Lone Ranger defeats Jack O'Neill 27-11
62. RoboCop defeats Wesley Wyndham Pryce (Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel) 23-14
63. Elminster (Forgotten Realms novels) defeats Mack Bolan (The Executioner) 20-7
64. Inigo Montoya (The Princess Bride) defeats Doc Savage 25-15

Most one-sided: King Arthur over Ralph Hinkley (The Greatest American Hero) 38-2
Closest: Ash over Obi-Wan Kenobi 21-20 (someone might want to double check my counts on the squeakers).

Clearest evidence that most of you haven't read Steven Brust: Super Mario over Sethra Lavode 23-11
And a lot of you haven't read or don't like Terry Pratchett, as per Vimes over Rincewind by only 16-8....


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 21, 2005)

And there you have it, folks!  The results for voting round one. 

Everybody give a big "Thank You" to Drothgery for taking the time to tally the votes and getting it done quicker than I would have.  I just might have to install a spreadsheet on my computer. 

I will post the Round 2 voting matches later today.  Don't worry, I really mean it.


----------



## Templetroll (Aug 21, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> 47. Han Solo (Star Wars) defeats John Rambo (Rambo movies) 38-2
> 
> Most one-sided: King Arthur over Ralph Hinkley (The Greatest American Hero) 38-2
> ..




Han Solo was also a one-sided win but we can be pretty certain that Rambo shot first!


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 22, 2005)

Please ignore this post


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 22, 2005)

*Second Round Hero Brackets:*

1. Conan the Cimmerian (Robert Howard's novels, Conan movies) 
2. Batman (Batman comics, Batman movies) 
3. Rocky Balboa (Rocky movies)
4. The Shadow 
5. Super Mario (Mario Brothers video games) 
6. Luke Skywalker (Star Wars) 
7. Buffy Summers (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) 
8.  Spider-Man (comics, movies, TV shows)
9. Indiana Jones (Indiana Jones movies) 
10. Superman 
11. Gandalf the Grey (Lord of the Rings) 
12.  Hellboy (comics, movie)
13. Sam Vimes (Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels) 
14.  Paladin - The Man in Black (Have Gun Will Travel)
15.  Han Solo (Star Wars)
16. Thrall (Warcraft) 
17. Corwin of Amber (Roger Zelany's Amber novels) 
18. Solomon Kane 
19. Sherlock Holmes (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories) 
20. Maui 
21. CuChulainn (Celtic mythology) 
22. The Doctor (Doctor Who) 
23. Flash Gordon 
24.  Mad Max
25. Optimus Prime (Transformers)
26.  Odysseus (mythology)
27. Wonder Woman (comics, TV show) 
28. The Hulk 
29. The Lone Ranger
30.  RoboCop
31. Atticus Finch (To Kill a Mockingbird) 
32. James Bond (movies, Ian Fleming's stories) 

1,4,15,26 were all hard for me
5 - sorry gave it to Mario because of the version of Robin chosen for the pic
26 is a genre clash

unfortunately the way these draws are being made means the big guns are knocking each other out while the second tier sneaks through. Lets hope the next round has some better match-ups


----------



## drothgery (Aug 22, 2005)

I think you probably want to move your answers to the new thread.


----------

